# الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )..   asmicheal



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

حدثت هوة عميقة فى التطور 
بين جيل سابق ولاحق 
سريع فى خلال اقل من 30 سنة 
تطور تكنولوجى وفلسفى وعقلى 

والعلم وحدة ينفخ 
وبالعلم وحدة وبانتفاخة سقط الشيطان من رتبتة الاولى المملوء اعيننا (معرفة ) للشر للابد 
وبالعلم وحدة انتهى كثير من العلماء والفهماء والعظماء الى مقبرة الانا والذات 

الحارس الحقيقى للانسان 
هو الاتضاع 
الحقيقى
من القلب وليس بالفاظ الالسنة 


تعالوا معى 
نتعرف على الاتضاع الحقيقى 
بمنظور اكثر عمقا 


ومن اجمل ما قرات على النت 
عن الاتضاع 

كان هذا الملف 
الواجب الاقتناء لكل من يخاف على ابديتة 


تابعوا معى لو احببتم 

ملف طويل 
جدا 
لكن مفيد فعلا 
والاهم ممارسة الاتضاع والتعمق بة 

اكثر من الكلام عنة 

ان شاء الرب وعشنا 
ساتناول 


مفهوم الاتضاع 

كيف اقتنية 

معوقات فى طريق الاتضاع 


الاتضاع الواهم والحقيقى 

وفوائد الاتضاع واهميتة 

اقوال اباء عن الاتضاع 

متضعين من سير القديسين كتطبيق عملى 





تابعوا معى 

لو احببتم 


وصلواتكم ومشاركاتكم 

*لينك مباشر*


=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*التواضع هو الفضيلة الأولى*

*للبابا شنودة الثالث*


*أريد في هذا المقال أن أكلمكم عن فضيلة جميلة وأساسية وهى الاتضاع.*
*الاتضاع هو الفضيلة الأولى في الحياة الروحية.*
*الاتضاع هو السور الذي يحمى الفضائل ويحمى المواهب، وكل فضيلة خالية من الاتضاع، عرضة أن يختطفها شيطان المجد الباطل، ويبددها الزهو والفخر والاعجاب بالنفس. *
*لذلك إذا أعطاك الله موهبة من مواهبه، ابتهل إليه أن يعطيك معها إتضاعاً، أو أن يأخذها منك، لئلا تقع بسببها في الكبرياء وتهلك.*





*

*







*الاتضاع إذن هو الأساس الذي تبنى عليه جميع الفضائل.*
*ليس هو فضيلة قائمة بذاتها، إنما هو متداخل في جميع الفضائل، مثلة كالخيط الذي يدخل في كل حبات المسبحة.*
*والله** يعطي مواهبة للمتواضعين، لأنه يعرف أنها لا تؤذيهم. ويقول **الكتاب المقدس** إن الله يكشف أسراره للمتضعين..هؤلاء الذين كلما زادهم الله مجداً، زادوا هم إنسحاقاً قدامه. *
*من أجل كل هذا دعانا الله جميعاً أن نكون متضعين. وقد كان الاتضاع والوداعة، إحدي سمات **السيد المسيح** البارزة التي حببته إلى الكل.. وقد وصفه الإنجيل المقدس بأنه كان: "وديعاً ومتواضع القلب".*
*وقد اتقن **القديسون** الاتضاع بصورة عجيبة..*
*ولم يتواضعوا فقط أمام الله والناس، بل حتى أمام **الشياطين**، وهزموهم بهذا الاتضاع.*
*القديس العظيم الأنبا انطونيوس** أبو **الرهبنة** كلها، عندما كان الشياطين يحاربونه في عنف، كان يرد عليهم باتضاع قائلاً: (أيها الأقوياء، ماذا تريدون منى أنا الضعيف، وأنا عاجز عن مقاتله أصغركم)!! وكان **يصلى** إلى الله قائلاً: (**انقذني يارب** من هؤلاء الذين يظنون أنني شيء، وأنا تراب ورماد).. فعندما كان الشياطين يسمعون هذه الصلاة الممتلئة اتضاعاً، كانوا يقشعرون كالدخان.*
*وفي إحدي المرات ظهر الشيطان للمتوحد الناسك **القديس مقاريوس الكبير** وقال له: "ويلاه منك يا مقاره، أي شيء أنت تعمله ونحن لا نعمله؟! أنت **تصوم**، ونحن لا نأكل. وأنت تسهر، ونحن لا **ننام**، وأنت تسكن البراري والقفار، ونحن كذلك، ولكن بشيء واحد تغلبن " فسأله عن هذا الشيء. فقال له " بتواضعك تغلبنا"..*
*في مرة أخري أبصر الأنبا انطونيوس فخاخ الشياطين منصوبة، فألقي نفسه على الأرض أمام الله، وصرخ قائلاً: (يا رب، من يستطيع أن يخلص منها؟!) فأتاه صوت يقول: (المتواضعون يخلصون منها). *
*إن كان التواضع بهذه القوة التي تهزم الشياطين، فما هو التواضع إذن؟*
*التواضع هو أن تعرف ضعفك، وأن تعرف سقطاتك وخطاياك، وأن تعامل نفسك على هذا الأساس**.** المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت*
*ليس التواضع أن تشعر بأنك كبير أو عظيم، وتحاول أن تتصاغر أو أن تخفي عظمتك (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. فشعورك بأنك كبير فيه نوع من **الكبرياء**. وشعورك بأنك تخفي عظمتك فيه إحساس بالعظمة تخفيها عن الناس، ولكنها واضحة أمام نفسك.*
*أما التواضع، إحساس بعظمة تخفيها عن الناس، ولكنها واضحة أمام نفسك.*
*أما التواضع الحقيقي فهو تواضع أمام نفسك أولاً. شعور حقيقي غير زائف، في داخل نفسك، إنك ضعيف وخاطئ حتى في عمق قوتك تشعر أن القوة ليست منك، إنما هي منحة سماوية من الله لك، أما انت فبطبيعتك غير ذلك.*
*اعرف يا أخي من أنت، فهذه المعرفة تقودك إلى الاتضاع. إنك تراب من الأرض. بل التراب أقدم منك، وجد قبل أن تكون. خلقه الله أولاً، ثم خلقك من تراب.*
*أتذكر **أنني (البابا شنودة 3) ناجيت هذا التراب** ذات مرة في بضعة آيات قلت فيها:*
*يا تراب الأرض يا جدي وجد الناس طرا*
*أنت أصلي، أنت يا أقدم من آدم عمر*
*ومصيري أنت في القبر، إذا وسدت قبر*​*بل أنك يا أخي، إذا فكرت في الأمر باتضاع، تجد ان هذا التراب لم يغضب الله كما أغضبته أنت بخطاياك.*
*لذلك أقول لك حقيقية هامة وهي: *
*إن **المتواضع الوحيد هو الله**. *
*الله هو الكبير الذي يتنازل ويكلمنا نحن الصغار، وهو القدوس الذي يتنازل ويعاملنا نحن الخطاة.*
*أما نحن فالتواضع بالنسبة إلينا. ليس تنازلاً، وغنما هو مجرد معرفة للذات.*
*إن عرفت هذا، فعامل نفسك إذن بما تستوجبه هذه المعرفة، ولا تطلب من الناس كرامة ولا مجداً. وإن حوربت بهذا الأمر، رد على نفسك وقل: (أنا لا أستحق شيئاً بسبب خطاياي.. وإن كان الله من فرط رحمته قد ستر خطاياي عن الناس، ولكنني أعرفها جيداً ولا انساها لئلا أتكبر باطلاً)..*
*إحذر من أن تنسي خطاياك، لئلا تنتفخ، وتظن في نفسك الظنون، وتذكر قول ذلك القديس الذي قال:*
*(إن نسينا خطايانا، يذكرها لنا الله. وإن ذكرنا خطايانا، ينساها لنا الله).*
*اعترف بخطاياك أمام نفسك، وأمام الله، وإن استطعت فأمام الناس أيضاً.*
*وإن لم تسطع، فعلي الأقل لا تمدح ذاتك أمامهم، ولا تقبل مديحهم لك وإن سمعته أذناك، فليرفضه قلبك وعقلك..*
*ولا تسع وراء الكرامة. وتذكر قول مار اسحق:*
*(من سعي وراء الكرامة، هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة، سعت وراءه).*
*ولا يكن تواضعك مظهرياً، أو **باللسان** فقط، إنما ليكن تواضعاً حقيقياً من عمق القلب، وبيقين داخلي، ليكن تواضعاً بالروح.*
*وإن عشت بالتواضع، ستحيا باستمرار في **حياة الشكر**.. سنشكر الله على كل شيء وفي كل حل، شاعراً على الداوم أن الله يعطيك فوق ما تستحق.*
*أما غير المتواضع، فأنه يكون في كثير من الأحيان متذمراً ومتضجراَ، شاعراً أنه لم ينل بعد ما يستحقه، وأنه يستحق الكثير، وأنه مظلوم، من الناس ومن الله!!*
*والشخص المتواضع سلام مع الكل، لا يغضب من أحد، ولا يغضب أحداً.*
*لا يغضب من أحد، لأنه باستمرار يلوم نفسه، ولا يلوم الناس. ولا يغضب أحداً، لأنه يطلب بركة كل أحد وصلواته. فلنكن جميعاً متضعين لكي نكون أهلاً لعمل الله فينا، الله الذي لا يحد الذي تنازل واهتم بنا، له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد **آمين**.*



*المصدر :*

*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/His-Holiness-Pope-Shenouda-III-Books-Online/02-Spiritual-Articles/19-Altawado3-Heya-Al-Fadila-Al-Oula_Modesty-1st-Virtue.html*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*

*






**ما هو **الإتضاع** يا أبي؟*
*1-أن تحسب نفسك ترابا.*
*2-اعتبر كل انسان أفضل وأحكم منك.*
*3-ما عندك من نعمة هو عطية الروح فلا فضل لك.*




*قال الآباء: **الفضائل** الآتية جليلة:*


*1-أن يلوم الإنسان نفسه.*

*2-أن يقطع هواه.*

*3-أن يصير تحت الخليقة كلها.*




**وكيف اقتني **الإتضاع** يا أبي:-*



*1-تأمل في حياة الرب علي الأرض: وداعته، تواضع قلبه، صبره، عمل مشيئة الآب، الإحتمال....*


*2-لا تقارن نفسك بالآخرين.*


*3-لا تجعل اي شئ يجري حسب إرادتك لأن هذا يولد **الغضب**.*


*4-لا تدن أحدا ولا تحتقر أي شئ.*


*5-إطرح ذاتك أمام الله قائلا: اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ.*


*6-لا تجادل، أحفظ لسانك من كلمة لا، ما هذا، لم هذا؟*


*7-ردد عند خطئك: أخطأت يا أخي سامحني (من كل قلبك).*


*8-أن تعود بالملامة علي نفسك وليس علي الظروف أو الآخوة.*


*9-لا تطلب مديح أحد ولا تتضايق من ذم أحد. ردد: يا رب نج نفسي من الشفاء الظالمة.*



*10-اشترك في العمل مع آخرين حتي تنسب نجاح العمل لهم.*




*المصدر :*

*كتاب يا إلهي رد نفسي*
*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-014-Various-Authors/003-Ya-Ilahy-Rod-Nafsy/Restore-My-Soul-O-God__09-Humilty.html*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



الاتضاع ماهو وكيف نقطنيه .... من روائع القديس برصنوفيوس 



مــاهــــــو الاتـــــــضــــــاع ؟
هو أن يحس الإنسان نفسه تراباً ورماداً ويقول من انا ومن يحسبنى انى شيئا والذي يبكت نفسه ويقول انه خاطئ وفى الفعل ليس هو كذلك فهذا هو غايه الاتضاع .

من كان متضعاً لا يغضب ولا يخاصم ، ولا يدين أحداً لأنه يري كل الناي خيراً منه .

إن نحن عرفنا أننا تراب ورماد كمثل أبينا إبراهيم عندما قال يارب أنا تراب ورماد فلن نسلب أحداً بل نعطى آخرين ، ليس ذهباً وفضه بل مثل أتضاعاً وصبراً وبالحب لله نكون كاملين .

قال الأباء أن الفضائل التلات الآتيه جليله جدا ومن يقتنيها يستيطع أن يسكن فى وسط الناس ، وفى البراري وحيثما أراد وهى : ان يلوم نفسه ويقطع هواه ويصير تحت الخليقه كلها .
فالمتضع كائن أسفل والذي اسفل لن يقع . ومن ذلك يتبين أن المتعالى هو الذي يسقط بسرعه.
أقتن الاتضاع فهو يكسر جميع فخاخ العدو .

كيف يقتنى الإنسان الاتضـاع الكــامل ؟
الرب قد علمنا ذلك بقوله " تعلموا منى فإنى وديع ومتواضع القلب ، ستجدوا راحه لنفوسكم" (مت11 : 29)، فافهم ماذا عمل وتأمل صبره وأصبر مثله ، واقطع هواك لكل أحد لأنه قال " إنى مانزلت من السما لأعمل مشيئتى بل مشيئه الذي أرسلنى" (يو 6 : 38) . هذا هو الاتضاع الكامل أن تحتمل الشتيمه والعار وكل شئ اصاب معلم الفضيله ربنا يسوع المسيح.

لنستعن بالاتضاع فى كل الحالات لأن المتضع هو على الأرض ، وكيف لإنسان يسقط وهو تحت على الارض ؟ إن نحن تغيرنا وأصلحنا طرقنا فهذا لم يحدث منا ولكنه عطيه من الله لأنه قال " الرب يفتح أعين العميان الرب يقوم المنحنين" (مز 146 : 18 ) 

المصدر :

http://www.orsozox.com/forums/f29/t44468/


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*




*كيف أقتني الإتضاع ؟

+ سأل أخ شيخا قائلا : " يا أبي ، كيف يأتي الانشان الي الاتضاع ؟ " *
*فأجابه الشيخ : " ذلك بأن تكون مخافة الله " . 
فقال الأخ : " وبأي شيء تاتي مخالفة الله " 
قال الشيخ : " بأن يجمع الانسان ذاته من كل الناس ، ويبذل جسمه للتعب الجسدي بكل قوته ، ويذكر خروجه من الجسد ودينونة الله له " . 
+ سئل القديس برصنوفيوس : *
*" اخبرني يا أبي كيف يقتني الانسان الاتضاع الكامل والصلاة الحقيقية ؟ " .
أجاب : " أما كيف يقتني الانسان الاتضاع الكامل ، فالرب قد علمنا ذلك بقوله : " تعلموا مني فاني وديع ومتواضع القلب ، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم " أن كنت تريد أن تقتني الاتضاع فانهم ماذا عمل وتأمل صبره ، وأصبر مثله ، واقطع هواك لكل احد ، لأنه قال : " أني ما نزلت من السماء لأعمل مشيئتي ، بل مشيئة من أرسلني " هذا هو الاتضاع الكامل ، أن نحتمل الشتيمة والعار وكل شيء أصاب معلم الفضيلة ربنا يسوع المسيح " . 
وأما الصلاة الحقيقية فهي أن يكون الانسان مخاطبا لله بلا طياشة ، ناظرا اليه بجملته وأفكاره وحواسه والذي يسوق الانسان الي ذلك هو ان يموت عن كل انسان وعن العالم وكل ما فيه ويتصور في عقله انه قائم قدان الله واياه يكلم وهكذا يكون قد انفلت من الطياشة وانعتق منها وصار عقله فرحا مضيئا بالرب وعلامته اذا وصل الي الصلاة الكاملة ، فأنه لا يتسجس البنة ، ولو سجسه كل العالم ، لأن المصلي بالكمال ، قد مات عن العالم وتياحه كله ، وكل شيء يعلمه من أموره يكون فيه بلا طياشة " . 
+ سئل أيضا مار اسحق : " كيف نقتني الاتضاع ؟ " . *
*فقال : " بتذكار السقطات ،وانتظار قرب الموت ، واتخاذ لباس حقير .واختبار موضع هاديء ، وأقتناء سكوت دائم ، كما لا يجب ملاقاة الجموع ، وليكن غير معروف وغير محسوب ، ملازما أموره بقدر ، مبغضا لقاء الناس ، والدالة والخلطة ،غير محب للأرباح ، مانعا عقله من لوم أحد ، أو الايقاع بانسان ، فلا يعامل أحداً ولا يعاشره ، بل يكون متواحدا في ذاته ، منفردا بالتصرف . 
فهذه كلها تولد الاتضاع ، وتطهر القلب ، والذين قد بلغوا الكمال ، هذه هي دلالتهم وعملائهم ، ولو أنهم يسلمون كل يوم عشر مرات للحريق من أجله محبة الناس ، فلا يشبعون من حبهم*


*المصدر :*

*http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...=23796+ماهو+الاتضاع&cd=10&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

للملف بقية 

تابعوا 
لو 
احببتم


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*




​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



كليمو قال:


>


 






ابداعك الفنى بحر بلا شطااااااااان  كليمو 

اتمنى تجمع روائع تصميماتك 
فى موضوع 

علشان نقدر نقتبسهم بسهولة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمشاركاتك المميزة دائما يا فنان


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*متابعه معك حبيبتي*

*ويعطيكي الف عافيه على مجهودك المميز والرائع *
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



ABOTARBO قال:


>


 







طبعا شكرا لمشاركتك الرقيقة ابو تربو 

بس مش تنفعنى يا اجدع صعيدى 
انت بالذات قارىء ارثوذكسى عميق 
واتابع بجدية موضوعاتك 

فلا تحرمنا متعة مشاركتك الفعلية بالموضوع من قرائاتك 

ونقاط الموضوع بالمشاركة الاولى اختار ما يعجبك 

وشاركنى الاعداد باتضاعك الجميل يا اغلى صعيدى


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



besm alslib قال:


> *متابعه معك حبيبتي*​
> 
> *ويعطيكي الف عافيه على مجهودك المميز والرائع *​


 


:new8:         :new8:                :new8:



اغلى سورية راقية بحبها بمنتدى الكنيسة كلة هنا 
وانا بقول الموضوع نور كدة لية 

تابعى بسم الصليب 
الملف بة مداخلات رائعة لناس روحيون فعلا استمتعت جدا جدا 
بقراءة كتاباتهم وانا اعد لهذا الموضوع 


وانتى وحشتينى جدا جدا جدا بسم الصليب
وافتقدت مشاركاتك بجد فى موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

لان خبرتى الكمبيوترية لا ترقى لمستوى اصغر قارى هنا 
فلا اعرف كيف انزل كتب 

لكن هذا الكتاب استثنائى بالفعل 

لكاتب وان كانت حياتة على الارض قصيرة 
الا ان حياتة كانت عميقة ومؤثرة 

واثر فيا هذا القديس جدا بعد بابا شنودة مباشرة 


القديس 
الانبا يؤانس اسقف الغربية المتنيح 


والكتاب بذلك اللينك 
من اروع ما كتب 

بستان الروح الجزء الاول 

رجاء ربنا يعطيكم جميعا متعة تصفحة 

خصوصا الاتضاع لانة عاشة بالحقيقة 



اللينك 

http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bishopyouanaslist4.htm


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



besm alslib قال:


> *حبيبتي الغاليه اسميشال *
> 
> * انتي كمان وحشتيني كتير *
> 
> ...




*اول ما شفت رسالة الزوار اللي منك طبعا فرحت بيها كتير ورديت عليكي بس للاسف خاصية رسائل الزوار مش موجوده *

*فرديت بموضوع * * اهدي الصورة المسيحيه للعضو الذي ترغب*

*لان انتي كمان واحشتيني ووحشتني مواضيعك بس للاسف ما شفتي الرد *

*بعد ما تشوفي ردي ده لو بتقدري تمسحي امسحيه :love34:*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*




*التواضع ( البابا شنودة )*
​*
أراء فى التواضع
* الاتضاع عمل الهى كبير , وطريقه متعبه للجسد. 
* كن شامخا فى تواضعك ومتواضع فى شموخك فتلك واحدة من صفات العظماء.
* ما هو التواضع ؟ هو ضمير لايتعظم فى نفسه.
وبماذا يكمل الاتضاع ؟ يكمل بان لايظن الضمير فى نفسه انه حكيم.
وما هى زينته ؟ عندما يفكر الانسان انه ليس احد ارذل منه , ويتحقق انه انقص من الجميع 
*الاتضاع هو ان تعد جميع البشر افضل منك .... متاكدا من كل قلبك انك اكثر منهم خطيه..
*الاتضاع هو ان يحقر الانسان ذاته فى كل شىء.
*الاتضاع هو بيت اللاهوت , واينما وجد سكن الله فيه. 
* ما هو الاتضاع ؟
الاتضاع هو ان يحسب الانسان نفسه ترابا ورمادا ويقول : " انا من انا " ! ومن يحسبنى انى شيئا , ومالى انا مع الناس لانى عاجز . ولايقول عن امر " ماذا ؟ , او ماذا يكون هذا ؟ " . ويكون ماشيا بخضوع كثير فى طرقه. ولايساوى نفسه بغيره , واذا احتقر ورذل لايغضب. 

* ان الفكر المعاند لا يقتنع بأى برهان للايمان لكن القلب المتواضع لا يقاومة.

*ليس التواضع هو ان تقلل من شأنك بل ان تقلل التفكير فى شأنك.

*تواضع عند النصر وإبتسم عند الهزيمة لا تثقل نفسك بالكراهية، فهي أثقل مما تتصور

*شجرة الحياة شاهقة لا تصل إلى قمتها إلا بالتواضع

*إذا رأيت إنسانا متواضع القلب فهذا أعظم من سائر المناظر لأنك بواسطته تشاهد الله الذى لا يرى .

*التواضع يورث المحبة . والقناعة تورث الراحة .

*رأيت فخاخا منصوبة ، فسألت باكيا من ينجينى ؟ . فأجابنى صوت : " التواضع "

*الانسان المواضع يكتسب من الشتيمة مثلما يكتسب من الكرامة او اكثر.

(قداسة الباب شنودة الثالث)


المصدر ​ 
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...?t=530+ماهو+الاتضاع&cd=72&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg
 

​
​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*هو ممكن روك يخنقنى *
*لانى كل ما هتصممى لى صورة هاحفظها *
*بقلبى اولا *
*ثم بالابتوب بتاعى *
*ثم اضعها بتوقيعى *


هههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى الغالية الوحيدة اللى بتذهلنى محبتها 
من قلب صافى نقى فعلا 
والوحيدة بمنتدى الكنيسة اللى بتدمع عيونى 
بحركاتها المملوءة محبة اللى بتفتننى 


:new8: :love45: :new8:




توقيع asmicheal

*تصميم حبيبتى السورية الراقيةبسم الصليب*​ 





*



*
*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



بقلم الإنبا شنودة الثالث

تنسيق وإعداد د. إبراهيم ف. زخاري







*الاتضاع* هو السور الذي يحمي الفضائل ويحمي المواهب، وكل فضيلة خالية من *الاتضاع* عرضة أن يختطفها شيطان المجد الباطل، ويبددها الزهو والفخر والإعجاب بالنفس.

لذلك إذا أعطاك الله موهبة من مواهبه، ابتهل إليه أن يعطيك معها اتضاعاً، أو أن يأخذها منك، لئلا تقع بسببها في الكبرياء وتهلك.

*الاتضاع* إذن هو الاساس الذي نبني عليه جميع الفضائل.

ليس هو فضيلة قائمة بذاتها،وانما هو متداخل في جميع الفضائل. 

والله يعطي مواهب للمتواضعين، لأنه يعرف انها لا تؤديهم. ويقول الكتاب المقدس: إن الله يكشف أسراره للمتضعين... هؤلاء الذين كلما زادهم الله مجداً، زادهم انسحاقاً قدامه.

من أجل كل هذا دعانا الله جميعاً أن نكون متضعين. وقد كان *الاتضاع* والوداعة، إحدى سمات السيد المسيح البارزة التي حببته إلى الكل. وقد وصفه الإنجيل المقدس بأنه كان «وديعاً ومتواضع القلب».

ليس التواضع أن تشعر بأنك كبير أو عظيم وتحاول أن تتصاغر أو تخفي عظمتك. فشعورك بأنك كبير فيه نوع من الكبرياء. وشعورك بأنك تخفي عظمتك فيه إحساس بعظمة تخفيها عن الناس، ولكنها واضحة أمام نفسك.

أما التواضع الحقيقي فهو تواضع أمام نفسك أولاً. شعور حقيقي غير زائف، في داخل نفسك، أنك ضعيف وخاطئ حتى في عمق قوتك تشعر أن القوة ليست منك، إنما هي منحة سماوية من الله لك، أما أنت فبطبيعتك غير ذلك.

اعرف يا أخي من أنت. فهذه المعرفة تقودك إلى *الاتضاع*. أنك تراب من الأرض. بل أن التراب أقدم منك، وجد قبل أن تكون، خلقه الله أولاً، ثم خلقك من تراب.

إذا فكرت في الأمر باتضاع، تجد أن هذا التراب لم يعضب الله كما أعضبته أنت بخطاياك. لذلك أقول لك حقيقة هامة وهي: أن المتواضع الوحيد هو الله. الله هو الكبير الذي يتنازل ويكلمنا نحن الصغار، وهو القدوس الذي يتنازل ويعاملنا نحن الخطاة.

أما نحن فالتواضع بالنسبة إلينا ليس تنازلاً، وإنما هو مجرد معرفة للذات. إن عرفت هذا، فعامل نفسك إذن بما تستوجبه هذه المعرفة، ولا تطلب من الناس كرامة ولا مجداً. وإن حوربت بهذا الأمر ، رد على نفسك وقل: «أنا لا أستحق شيئاً بسبب خطاياي».. وإن كان الله من فرط رحمته قد ستر خطاياي عن الناس، ولكنني أعرفها جيداً لئلا أتكبر باطلاً».

احذر من أن تنسى أنك خاطئ لئلا تنتفخ وتظن في نفسك الظنون. وتذكر قول مار إسحق: «من سعى وراء الكرامة، هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة، سعت وراءه».

ولا يكون تواضعك مظهرياً أو باللسان فقط، إنما ليكن تواضعاً حقيقياً من عمق القلب وبيقين داخلي. ليكن تواضعاً بالروح.

وإن عشت بالتواضع، ستحيا باستمرار في حياة الشكر. ستشكر الله على كل شيء وفي كل حال شاعراً على الدوام أن الله يعطيك فوق ما تستحق.

أما غير المتواضع، فإنه يكون في كثير من الأحيان متذمراً ومتضجراً، شاعراً أنه لم ينل بعد ما يستحقه، وأنه يستحق الكثير، وأنه مظلوم من الناس ومن الله.

والشخص المتواضع يعيش في سلام، مع الكل، ولا يغضب من أحد، لأنه باستمرار يلوم نفسه ولا يلوم الناس ولا يغضب أحداً.

فلنكن جميعاً متضعين لكي نكون أهلاً لعمل الله الذي لا يحد، الذي تنازل واهتم بنا، له المجد الدائم، إلى الأبد،
آمين.​




المصدر 


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:mrPyPIJu_ccJ:www.ava-takla.com/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D7572+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%B9&cd=10&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*




*



*



*الإتضاع*

*ما هو ؟*

*+ سئل شيخ : *
" ما هي أعظم الفضائل ؟ " فقال : " اذا كانت الكبرياء أشر الخطايا حتي أنها اهبطت طائفة من السماء إلي الأرض ، فمن البديهي أن يكون الاتضاع الحقيقي المقابل لها أعظم الفضائل ، اذ هو يرفع الانسان من الأعماق الي السماء ، وقد  طوبه الله قائلا : " مغبوطون أولئك المساكين بالروح – أي المتضعين بقلوبهم – فان لهم ملكوت السموات " .
*+ قال شيخ : *
" ان خاتم المسيحي الظاهر هو الصليب ، وخاتمه الباطن هو الاتضاع فهذا مثل صليب الرب ، وذلك مثل خلقه "  . 
*+ وقال آخر  : *
" الاتضاع هو شجرة الحياة ، التي لا يموت آكلوها  "  . 

*+ كذلك قال : *
" الاتضاع هو ارض حاملة للفضائل ، فان هي عدمت الفضائل ، فبالكمال قد هلكت "  *+ قال القديس انبا اغاثون : *
" أكليل الراهب الاتضاع "  . 
*+ قال أنبا موسي الاسود : *
" تواضع القلب يتقدم الفضائل كلها ، والكبرياء هي أساس الشرور كلها "  . 
*+ سئل شيخ من الرهبان : " ما هو الاتضاع ؟ " .. *
" فقال : " انه عمل كبير الهي ، وطريقه متعبة للجسد ، وأن تعد نفسك خاطئاً وأقل الناس كلهم  "  .
فقال له الأخ : " وكيف أكون أقل الناس ؟ " . 
 أجابه الشيخ : " ذلك بألا تنظر الي خطايا غيرك ، بل تنظر الي خطاياك ، كما تسأل دائماً أن يرحمك " . 
 *+ قال القديس باخوميوس : *
" سألني أحد الأخوة مرة قائلا : قل لي منظرا من المناظر التي تراها لنستفيد منه . فأحبته قائلا : " أن من كان مثلي خاطئا لا يعطي مناظر ولكن أن شئت أن تنظر منظرا بهيا يفيدك بالحق فاني أدللك عليه وهو : اذا رأيت انسانا متواضع القلب طاهرا فهذا أعظم من سائر المناظر ، لأنك بواسطته تشاهد الله  الذي لا يري . فعن أفضل من هذا المنظر لا تسأل  "  . 
*+ سئل ما اسحق  : " ما هو الاتضاع ؟ " .*
فقال : " هو ترك الهوي ، والسكون من كل أحد . الاتضاع يتقدم النعمة ، والعظمة تتقدم الأدب ، ان المتعظم بالمعرفة بضميره يسقط في التجديف ، والمبتهج بفضيلة العمل يسقط في الزني ، والمترفع بالحكمة يسقط في فخاخ الجهل المظلمة . أن جمع المتواضع لمحبوب عند الله تعالي كجماعة السيرافيم ، ان الجسم العفيف لكريم عند الله تقدس اسمه أكثر من الضحية الطاهرة وذلك أن هذين ، أعني الاتضاع والعقة ، ضامنان للنفس بحلول الثالوث الأقدس فيها  " 
*+ وقال أيضاً : *
" قال الآباء أن الفضائل الثلاثة الآتية جليلة جدا ومن يقتنيها يستطيع ان يسكن في وسط الناس وفي البراري وحيثما أراد . وهي : أن يلوم الانسان نفسه في أسفل لن يقع ومن ذلك يتبين أن المتعالي هو الذي يسقط بسرعة . 
*+ تحدث القديس أرسانيوس : *
عن انسان وفي الحقيقة كان يتحدث عن نفسه فقال : كان أحد الشيوخ جالسا في قلايته متفكرا فأتاه صوت قائلا : هلم فأريك أعمال الناس . فنهض الي خارج فرأي عبدا يقطع حملا من الحطب وبدأ يجرب أن كان يستطيع حمله فلم يستطيع . فبدلا أن ينقص منه قام وقطع حطبا وزاد عليه وهكذا صنع مرارا كثيرة ثم سار قليلا فرأي رجلا آخر واقفا علي حافتة بئر يتناول منه الماء ويصيبه في جرن مثقوب فكان الماء يرجع الي البئر ثانية  وجاز قليلا فرأي رجلين راكبين فرسين حاملين عمودا علي المجانية كل من طرف وسائرين بعرض الطريق ، فلم يتضع أحدهما ليكون خلف الآخر فيدخولان العمود طوليا . وعي ذلك بقيا خارج الباب ، وأردف قائلا : هؤلاء هم الحامليون نير ربنا يسوع المسيح بتشامخ ولم يتواضعوا أن يخضعوا لمن يهديهم . لذلك لم يستطيعوا الدخول الي ملكوت السموات . واما قاطع الحطب فهو انسان كثير الخطايا فبدلا من ان يتوب ، يزيد خطاياه . وأما المستقي الماء فهو انسان يعمل الصدقة من ظلم الناس فيضيع عمله . فمن اللائق أن يكون الانسان متيقظاً في عمله حتي لا يتعب باطلا  




المصدر 

http://katamars.avabishoy.com/saints/41.htm


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*





* قال أنبا موسي الأسود : *
لنلزم الأتضاع في كل امر وفي كل عمل . 
*+ قال أنبا أغاثون : *
" أن شرف التواضع عظيم وسقوط المتعاظم فظيع جدا واني اشير عليكم بان تلزموا التواضع فلن تسقطوا أبداً . 
*+ قال أنبا باخوميوس : *
-  أسلك طريق الاتضاع لأن الله لا يريد المتواضع خائبا . لكنه يسقط المتكبر وتكون سقطته شنيعة فأغلب أعداءك بترك الكبرياء واحذر طلبها لئلا تفرح أعداءك . 
-          احذر من تكبر القلب لأنه أشنع الرذائل كلها . 
-     ليكن رأسك منكسا ونظرك الي أسفل نواتضع بقلبك وأهزم الكبرياء وابتعد عن ألهم . 
-       التصق بمخافة الله وكن متواضعا لتكون فرحا ، لأن الفرح يتمشي مع الاتضاع .  كن متضعا ليحرسا الرب ويقويك . فأنه يقول انه ينظر الي المتواضعين .
-     كن وديعا ليحكمك الرب ويملأك معرفة وفهما . لأنه مكتوب : أنه يهدي الودعاء بالحكم ويعلم المتواضعين طرقه وحينئذ يثبتك أمامه ويهيء لك السلامة في جميع سبلك . 
*+ قال شيخ : *
" من ليس فيه أتضاع فمن شأن الشياطين أن يودعوه " . 
*+ قال كذلك : *
" لا يمكننا أن نحوز ربنا داخلنا بدون تواضع وتعب كثير وصلاة فتور " . 
*+ قال أيضاً : *
" كما أن الأرض لا تسقط أبداً لكونها موضوعة هكذا الي أسفل كذلك من وضع ذاته لا يسقط أصلا " . 
*+ قال أخ لشيخ  : *
" أني أري فكري دائما مع الله " فقال له : الأعجب من هذا ان تري نفسك تحت جميع الخليقة ، فلا سقوط مع الاتضاع ". 
*+ وسئل : " ما هو الاتضاع ؟ "   *
فقال : " أن تحسن الي من اساء اليك ، وتسكت في جميع الأمور " . 
*+ وقال شيخ :    *
" باب الرحمة هو الاتضاع ومنه دخل آباؤنا الي الملكوت بغنيمة عظيمة  " . 
*+ سئل  شيخ : " ما هو كمال الراهب ؟ "   *
فقال : " الاتضاع ، فمتي بلغ الانسان الي الاتضاع فقد اتي الي الكمال  " . 
*+ قال أنبا بيمين :    *
" كما أن الأرض لا تستحق لنها أسفل ، هكذا من يضع نفسه لا يسقط  " . 
*+ وسأل أخ شيخا قائلا : " ما هو نياح الراهب  ؟ "   *
فقال : " التواضع ، لأن بدونه لا يكون نياح ، وبمقدار نزوله في التواضع يكون مقدار صعوده الي علو الفضيلة  " . 
فسأله أيضاً : " وكيف تقتني النفس الفضيلة ؟ " فقال : " اذا هي اهتمت بزلاتها وحدها " . 
*+ قال شيخ :    *
" ان نزل الاتضاع الي الجحيم فأنه يصعد حتي السماء ، واذا صعدت العظمة الي السماء فأنها تنزل حتي الجحيم  " . 
*+ قال الأب أورانيوس :  *
" يجب أن تقتني لنفسك دائما : تواضعا ، وفزعا ، وكثرة نوح وقلة طعام  " . 
*+ قالت الأم تاؤدوره :  *
" لا نسك ولا تعب ، ولا صوم ، يقوم مقام التواضع الكامل ، لأنه قيل عن انسان متوحد كان يخرج الشياطين ، فسألهم قائلا : بماذا تخرجون ، أبالصوم ؟ فقالوا : نحن ما نأكل قط . فقال : أبا لسهر ؟. فقالوا نحن لا ننام . فقال : أبترك العالم ؟ فقالوا : أن مساكننا البراري والخرائب . فقال لهم : فبماذا تخرجون أذن ؟ فأجابوه : لا يوجد شيء يسحقنا غير التواضع . فالأتضاع هو غلبة الشياطين   " . 
*+ قالت القديسة سفرنيكي :  *
" كما أنه من غير الممكن أن يصلح بغير مسمار ، كذلك لا يمكن أن يوجد خلاص بغير تواضع  " . 
*+ سأل أخ شيخا : " ما هو نمو الانسان وتقويمه ؟ " .   *
قال الشيخ : " نمو الانسان وتقويمه هو الاتضاع ، لنه مادام الأنسان سائرا نحو فضيلة الأتضاع ، فأنه سائر الي قدام وهو ينمو " . 
*+ قال القديس مكسيموس :  *
" من أحكم الاتضاع ، فقد أحكم كل الفضائل ؟  " . 
*+ كذلك سأل شيخا : " كيف يخلص الانسان " .   *
فقال له " يخلص الانسان بالاتضاع ، لأنه كلما وضع الانسان نفسه الي أسفل أرتفع الي فوق ومشي الي قدام  " . 
*+ قال مار افرام :  *
"بدء الصالحات وكمالها هو حد الاتضاع بمعرفة حقيقة ، لأن المعرفة مقترنة بالتواضع"
 *+ قال القديس برصنوفيوس :  *
" اقتن الاتضاع فأنه يكسر جميع فخاخ العدو  " . 
*+ قيل عن الأب أموناس :  *
أن اتاه أخ يطلب منه كلمة منفعة ، وأقام عنده سبعة أيام ، ولم يجبه الشيخ بشيء ، وأخيراً قال له : " انطلق وانظر لذاتك أما أنا فأني خاطيء ، وخطاياي قد صارت سحابة سواء مظلمة حاجزة بيني وبين الله " .
*+ وقال مار اسحق :  *
" بلا اتضاع لا يتم عمل العابد ، ومن لا يتم عمله لا يختم كتاب حريته بخاتم الروح . ومن لا يختم كتاب حريته بخاتم الروح فأنه يكون عبدا للأوجاع ولا يتضع الا بالبلايا". 
+ ومن أجل ذلك يترك الله البلايا والتجاري علي محبي البر حتي يعرفوا ضعفهم اذ أن البلايا تولد الاتضاع وربما كسر قلبهم بأوجاع طبيعية ، وربما بشتيمه الناس لهم وأمتهانهم وأحيانا بالفقر والمرض والاحتياج . وأحيانا أخري بالخذلان ليأتي عليهم الشيطان بأفكار قذرة وكل ذلك عساكر يحسون بضعفهم فيقنعوا حتي لا يعبر نعاس العفلة . 
 فينبغي لكل انسان اذن أن يتيقظ دائما ويفكر في أنه مخلوق ، وكل مخلوق محتاج الي معونة خالقه فيطلب حاجته ممن هو عارف تماما بما يحتاج اليه فهو قادر أن يعطيه احتياجه . 
 ان كنت محبا للتواضع لا تكن محبا للزينة ، لأن الانسان الذي يحب الزينة ، لا يقدر أن يحتمل الازدراء ، ولا يسرع الي ممارسة الأعمال الحقيرة ، ويصعب عليه جداً أن يخضع لمن هو دونه ، ويخجل من ذلك ، أما المتعبد لله فأنه لا يزين جسده . 
وأعلم ان كل من يجب زينة الجسد هو ضعيف بفكره ، ولا تري له حسنات وكل من يحب الريح المنظور ، لا يقدر أن يقتني محبة حقيقية مع احد ، وكل من يسرع الي الكرامة ، فأنه متعبد لهذا العالم . أن كنت تكره فأعلي هذا فأبعد عن فعلهم . 
 والاتضاع والعفة يتقومان بالاحتقار ، والذي يحب الزينة والكرامة لا تسأله عن حقيقتهما ، أن كنت محبا للعفة فلا تكن محبا للطياشة ، لأن الملاقاه التي تعرض لك بواسطة الطياشة ، لا تتركك لكي تتمسك بالعفة في نفسك باحتراس ، لأن كل متواضع ، وكل من هو محب لله يحب الحبس والجلوس في القلاية ، انسان طياش لا يمكنه ان يحفظ الحق في نفسه من غير دنس . 
 التواضع بافراز هو بمعرفة الحق ، ومعرفة الحق تلد الاتضاع ، المتضع  بقلبه متضع بجسده ايضا ، والمتوقح بجسده متوقح كذلك بقلبه ، والمضطرب بجسده ، مضطرب أيضاً بقلبه ن والمضطرب بقلبه جاهل بعقله ، ومن هو جاهل بعقله رديئة هي طرقه ، ومن كانت طرقه رديئة فهو مائت بالحياة .  



المصدر 


http://katamars.avabishoy.com/saints/42.htm


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

كيف اقتنى التواضع 









*كيف أقتني الإتضاع ؟*

*+ سأل أخ شيخا قائلا : " يا أبي ، كيف يأتي الانشان الي الاتضاع ؟ " *
فأجابه الشيخ : " ذلك بأن تكون مخافة الله " . 
 فقال الأخ : " وبأي شيء تاتي مخالفة الله " 
قال الشيخ : " بأن يجمع الانسان ذاته من كل الناس ، ويبذل جسمه للتعب الجسدي بكل قوته ، ويذكر خروجه من الجسد ودينونة الله له " . 
*+ سئل القديس برصنوفيوس : *
" اخبرني يا أبي كيف يقتني الانسان الاتضاع الكامل والصلاة الحقيقية ؟ " .
*أجاب *: " أما كيف يقتني الانسان الاتضاع الكامل ، فالرب قد علمنا ذلك بقوله : " تعلموا مني فاني وديع ومتواضع القلب ، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم " أن كنت تريد أن تقتني الاتضاع فانهم ماذا عمل وتأمل صبره ، وأصبر مثله ، واقطع هواك لكل احد ، لأنه قال : " أني ما نزلت من السماء لأعمل مشيئتي ، بل مشيئة من أرسلني " هذا هو الاتضاع الكامل ، أن نحتمل الشتيمة والعار وكل شيء أصاب معلم الفضيلة ربنا يسوع المسيح " . 
وأما الصلاة الحقيقية فهي أن يكون الانسان مخاطبا لله بلا طياشة ، ناظرا اليه بجملته وأفكاره وحواسه والذي يسوق الانسان الي ذلك هو ان يموت عن كل انسان وعن العالم وكل ما فيه ويتصور في عقله انه قائم قدان الله واياه يكلم وهكذا يكون قد انفلت من الطياشة وانعتق منها وصار عقله فرحا مضيئا بالرب وعلامته اذا وصل الي الصلاة الكاملة ، فأنه لا يتسجس البنة ، ولو سجسه كل العالم ، لأن المصلي بالكمال ، قد مات عن العالم وتياحه كله ، وكل شيء يعلمه من أموره يكون فيه بلا طياشة " . 
*+ سئل أيضا مار اسحق : " كيف نقتني الاتضاع ؟ " . *
فقال : " بتذكار السقطات ،وانتظار قرب الموت ، واتخاذ لباس حقير .واختبار موضع هاديء ، وأقتناء سكوت دائم ، كما لا يجب ملاقاة الجموع ، وليكن غير معروف وغير محسوب ، ملازما أموره بقدر ، مبغضا لقاء الناس ، والدالة والخلطة ،غير محب للأرباح ، مانعا عقله من لوم أحد ، أو الايقاع بانسان ، فلا يعامل أحداً ولا يعاشره ، بل يكون متواحدا في ذاته ، منفردا بالتصرف . 
فهذه كلها تولد الاتضاع ، وتطهر القلب ، والذين قد بلغوا الكمال ، هذه هي دلالتهم وعملائهم ، ولو أنهم يسلمون كل يوم عشر مرات للحريق من أجله محبة الناس ، فلا يشبعون من حبهم . 



المصدر 

http://katamars.avabishoy.com/saints/43.htm


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*


*بعض تداريب عن التواضع *





( أ ) البعد عن المتكآت الأولي (1 )

​*+ قال القديس باخوميوس :*
" اتضع في كل شيء وإذا كنت تعرف جميع الحكمة فأجعل كلامك آخر الكل ، لأنك تكمل كل شيء " . 
*+ قال الأب أوراسيوس  :*
" أن عجينة فطير تطرح في أساس بقرب نهر ، لا تثبت ولا يوما واحدا ، واما المطبوخة بالنار فتثبت كالحجر ، هكذا كل أنسان ذي عقل بشري ، اذا رئيسا فأنه ينحل من التجارب أن لم يطبخ بخوف الله مثل يوسف ، فالأفضل للانسان أن يعرف ضعفه ويهرب من نير  الرئاسة " . 
*قال أحد الآباء   :*
" لا تسكن في موضع له اسم ، ولا تجالس انسانا عظيم الاسم  " .
+ *قال شيخ   :*
" أن كل صغير يطرح كلمة وسط شيوخ اكبر منه يشبه انسانا يطرح نارا في حجر اخيه   " . 
+ *وحدث مرة  :*
أن انعقد بالاقسيط مجلس من أجل أمر ما ، فتكلم الأب أوغاريتوس فيه . فقال له القس . " نحن نعلم يا أبتاه انك لو كنت في بدلك لصرت أسقفاً أو رئيساً علي كثيرين ، فأما الآن فانك هنا مثل غريب " . فهز رأسه متنهدا وقال : " نعم ، انها مرة واحدة تكلمت فيها ، وإن شاء الله لن يكون لها ثانية " .



*( ب ) قطع المشيئة*
​+ *قال القديس باخومخيوس   :*
*" أرفض ارادتكم بالكلية وافلح الله بكل قدرتك " . *
+ *قال مار اسحق   :*
-       لا تسأل أن تجري الأمور حسب هواك لأن الله اسبق معرفة منك بالأصلح لك . 
-        من يغلب دائماً طلب مشيئة فهو مجاهد نشيط ، والنعمة تفعل فيه بزيادة. 
-   الذي يحكم عليه مرة ويلام من نيته ولا يقوم عاداته ، ترتفع منه النعمة ، ويترك في التجارب .  من وضع قلبه فهو مات عن العالم ، ومن مات عن العالم مات عن الآلام . 
+ *قال أحد الرهبان  :*
" لأجل هذا تركت عني ارادتي لكيما انزع معهما مسببات الغضب الذي يحارب الارادة في كل حين ، ويقلق العقل ويطرد المعرفة  " . 
+ و*قال آخر   :*
" لا تطلب أن تلقي فولك قدامك ، فتستريح   " . 
+ و*قال آخر   :*
" جاور من يقول : " أي شيء أريد أنا ؟ " فبمجاورتك لذاك سوف تجد راحة " 
*+ وكذلك قيل   :*
" لتكن مشيئة الانسان من بكرة الي عشية بحسب قياس الهي   " . 
+ و*قال القديس باسيليوس   :*
" علامة التكبر قنوع الانسان برأي نفسه   " . 
+ *قال شيخ   :*
" لست أعرف للراهب وقعة ( سقطة ) الا اذا صنع هواة ، فإذا نظرت راهباً قد وقع ( سقط ) فأعلم انه يهواه ، لأنه فعل برأي نفسه " .



*( جـ ) عدم التذمر*​ 


+ و*قال أنبا باخوميوس :*
-       ان أفتري عليك أحد فلا تفتر عليه أنت ، بل افرح واشكر الله . 
-        لا تحزن اذا افتري الناس عليك بل بالحري احزن اذا أخطأت الي الله . 
-   إذا رذلك الناس وأفتروا عليك فلا تحزن لأن ربك دعي ضالا وبعلزبول وبه شيطان ولم يتذمر – فاقتن لك وداعة القلب واذكر أن ربك والهك سيق كخراف للذبح ولم يفتح فاه . 
*سأل أخ شيخاً : " ما هي الغربة ؟ " . *
فقال له الشيخ :" أني أعرف أخا ، هذا خرج ليتعزب ، فدخل الي الكنيسة وأتفق أن كان هناك أغابي ، حيث كان كثيرين مجتمعين ، فلما تهيأت المائدة جلس يأكل مع الأخوة ، فنظر اليه انسان وقال : 
" من أدخل هذا الغريب معنا ؟ ". 
ثم قال : " أخرج خارجا " ، فقام وخرج كما أمر بدون تذمر . 
" فلما ابصر ذلك آخرون ، حزنوا وخرجوا فأدخلوا ، فدخل ". " . 
 فقال له أخ : " ماذا كان في قلبك حين أخرجوك وحين أدخلوك . " . 
 فقال : " حسبت اني كلب ، اذ طرد خرج واذا دعي دخل " . 




*( د ) الهروب من المجد الباطل*​ 



+ و*قال أنبا باخوميوس :*
-    اذا أكرمك انسان فلا يفرح بل احزن ، لأن *بولس وبرنابا* لما أكرمهم الناس شقا ثيابهما ، *وبطرس* وباقي الرسل لما افتروا عليهم وجلدوهم فرحوا لنهم حسبوا أهلا لأن يهانوا من أجل الاسم العظيم . 
 يا ابني اهرب من مجد الناس . لقد طلبت حواء مجد الألوهية فتعرتمن المجد الانساني . كذلك من يلتمس مجد الناس يحترم من مجد الله ، تلك لم تكتب لها كتب ولا رأت مثالا فاختطفها التنين ، أما انت فقد علمت بهذه الأمور من الكتب المقدسة ومن كافة الذين تقدموك فلن تستطيع ان تدافع عن نفسك وتقول : " لم أسمع " لأن أصواتهم خرجت الي كل الأرض وكلامهم بلغ الي أقصي ليس لنا عذر نقوله قدام الله اذا وقفنا بين يديه ، هل نقول : " لم نسمع أو نعرف أو لم يعلمونا ؟ " هوذا الكتب موجود فيها كل شيء . 
+ *قال مار اسحق :*
الذي يحب الكرامة لا يستطيع أن ينجو من علل الهوان . 
 كن حقيرا ومزدري في عيني نفسك فيكون رجاؤك عظيماً بالله . ولا تبغض من أجل أن تكرم ، ولا نحن الرئاسة . 
 الذي قد أحس بالراحة التي من احتقار الذات أفضل من الذي تكريما من تاج المملكة ، الذي قد أصيب بحب المديح والكرامة من الناس ، ليس لجرحه شفاء ، حتي ولو كان بأعمال سيرته يقوم كثيرين ، ففي العالم المزمع يكون تدبير سيرته مبكتا له بعذاب الجحيم . 
+ *قال القديس باسيليوس :*
" أن أردت ان تكون معروفا عند الله ، فاحرص ألا تكون معروفا عند الناس" . 
+ *قال شيخ :*
" المجد الباطل يتوالد من ثلاثة : طلب التعليم – وطلب الاتساع في الأشياء – وطلب الأخذ والعطاء " . 
+ *قال أنبا بيمين :*
" أن اللجاجة والحسد يتوالدان من السبح الباطل ، لأن الانسان الذي يطلب مجد الناس يناصب الذي يعمل وينجح ويمجده ويحسده ، ولا تضاع هو دواء ذلك " . 
+ *قال أنبا بيمين :*
" من شان شيطان السبح الباطل أن يعارض الرهبان بعجز فتين : احدهما يقال لها عجرفة علمانية ، لأنها ليست من مناكب السيرة ، وليس أحكامها عائداً إلأي نصب الانسان وتعبه ، مثال ذلك ، النية تجاه الرئاسة ، التباهي بشرف الجنس ، الاغتباط بكثيرة الغني ، بتزين اللباس ، بقوة الجسم ، بفصاحة المنطق ، وكل ما شابه ذلك " . 
 أما الأخري فيقال لها عجرفة رهبانية ، مثال ذلك : " شدة الصوم والنسك ومداومة السهر ، ملازمة الصلاة ، البعد عن الناس ، التجرد من المقتنيات ومن كل شيء ، وما شابه ذلك . 
  أما الأخري فيقال لها عجرفة رهبانية ، مثال ذلك : " شدة الصوم والنسك ومداومة السهر ، ملازمة الصلاة ، البعد عن الناس ،التجرد من المقتنيات ومن كل شيء ، وما شابه ذلك .
وهذه الفضائل وأن كانت مرتفعة في ذاتها ، الا ان النية السقيمة تحط من شرفها ، والنتيجة المتولدة من ذلك : اضاعة الأجر ، لأنه مكتوب " لقد أستوفوا أجرهم" . 
+ *قال أنبا تيموثاوس :*
" اذا أكرمك الناس فخف جدا ، واكره نفسك وحدك ، ولا تستح أن تقر بذنوبك ، وأهرب من كرامة الكثيرين ، لسلا يغرقوا مركبك " . 
+ *كان الأب نستاريون* يتمشي في البرية مع أحد الاخوة ، فلما شاهد تينا هرب . 
فقال الأخ : " أأنت كذلك أيها الأب تفرغ ؟ " . 
أجاب الشيخ : " لا ، أفزع يا ولدي ، لكن الهرب أوفق لي ، ولولاه ما كنت قد خلصت من روح المجد الفارغ " . 
+ *قال شيخ :*
" أما أن تجعل نفسك في وسط الناس بهيمة ، وأما أن تهرب ، ولا تدعهم يلحقون بك  " .  
+ *سأل أنبا أبراآم مرة أحد الشيوخ قائلا :*
" يا أبتاه ، أيهما أحسن ، أنقتني لنفسنا كرامة ، أم هواناً ؟ " 
 فقال الشيخ : " أما أنا فأشتهي اقتناء الكرامة ، لأنها أفضل من الهوان ، لأني اذا علمت عملت عملا صالحا ، وأكرمت ازاءه ، أستطيع أن الزم فكري بعدم استحقاقي للكرامة ، وأما الهوان فيصدر عن أفعال قبيحة تغضب الله ، وتشكك الناس ، والويل لمن قبله الشكوك ، وعلي ذلك فالأفضل عندي هو أن أعمل الخير وأمجد " . فقال ابرآم : " حسناً قلت " . 
*+ في بعض الأوقات أخبر شيخ روحاني *كان قد حبس ذاته وكان مشهورا في بلدته ، وكانت له كرامة عظيمة من الناس فعلم ان انسانا من القديسين ينحل من حياة هذا العالم فقال لذاته " هلم بنا نمضي نسلم عليه قبل ان ينيح " ثم افتكر وقال : " أن خرجت بالنهار فالناس أجمعون يصير لي أيضاً منهم كرامة عظيمة وليس لي في ذلك نياح ، لكن أمضي اليه في الليل وأختفي عن الكل " . 
فلما صنع ذلك أرسل الله له ملايين بمصابيح يسيران بين يديه وجميع شعب المدينة ينظرون الي كرامته ، وبقدر ما ظن أنه يهرب من سبح الناس هكذا بالأكثر مجده الله ليكمل بذلك المكتوب في المتاب " أن كل من أتضع ارتفع "




*( هـ ) تبكيت النفس*


​+ و*قال أنبا باخوميوس :*
-    اجلس وحدك مثل وال وحكيم ودن أفكارك ، فما كان نافعا وةموافقا ابقه وأحفظه ، وأما ما كان ضارا فاطرده عنك . 
-     والآن يا أبني أجعل ناموس الله في قلبك والزم البكاء وأجله لك صديقا وليكن جسدك قبرا لك حتي يقيمك الله ويعطيك تاج الغلبة . 
-     احفظ نفسك من هذا الذي يجلب عليك تزكية ذاتك ، وازدراء أخيك ، لأنه مبغوض جدا قدام الله ذلك الانسان الذي يكرم نفسه ويرذل أخاه . 
-                + *طلب احد الأخوة من أنبا آمون الأسقف* أن يقول له كلمة : 
فقال له الشيخ : " أمض ، وتمثل في فكرك دائماً خال فعله الشر الذي في السجون ، فأنهم في كل ساعة يسالون عن الوالي وأين هو متي يجيء ، ومتي يجلس للحكم ، ومن شدة فزعهم يبكون " . 
وهكذا سبيل الراهب أن ينظر دائماً إلي نفسه ويبكتها قائلا : " ويحي كيف أقف أمام منبر المسيح ، وكيف أستطيع ان اجيبه ، فأن كان يتلو ذلك دائماً فأنه يستطيع أن يخلص " . 
+ *قال أحد القديسين :*
" الذي يلوم نفسه في كل شيء فأنه يجد رحمة أمام الله ألهنا ".
+ *قال قديس :*
" من لا يضر ذاته فلا يضره انسان ".
+ *قال راهب :*
" الطريق المخلصة هي : أن يرجع الراهب باللائمة علي نفسه  ".
+ *قال شيخ :*
" تشبه بالعشار ، لئلا تدان مع فريسي ".
+ *قال القديس برصنوفيوس :*
" أن نحن أتضعنا فأن الرب يطرد عنا الشيطان لذلك يجب علينا أن نلوم أنفسنا في كل حين وفي كل أمر لأن هذه هي الغلبة ".
+ *قال آخر :*
" أشرف أعمال الرهبنة أن يحتقر الانسان نفسه دائما ، ويرد اللوم عليها ".
+ *سأل أخ الأنبا بيمين :*
" كيف أستطيع الا أقع في الناس ". 
فقال : " اذا لام الانسان نفسه حينئذ يكون عنده أخوه أكرم منه وأفضل " . وأذا طن في نفسه أنه صالح ، حينئذ يكون عنده أخوه حقيراً ومهاناً ويقع فيه" . 
+ *قال أخ أنبا النيس *في معني تحقير الانسان لنفسه ، فقال له : " هو أن تري كل الخليقة حتي البهائم أخيرا منك ، وتعلم أنهم لا يجانون " . 
+ *قال مار اسحق :*
" يتقدم الآلام جميعها ، عزة النفس ومحبة الذات ".
+ *قال نبا يوحنا :*
" تركنا الخدمة الحقيقية التي هي أن نلوم أنفسنا ، ولازمنا الخدمة الثقيلة التي هي أن نمجد أنفسنا  ". 
+ *قال أنبا أغريبوس :*
" رأس الحكمة هو ذلك الوقت الذي فيه تلوم نفسك وحدك ".
+ *مضي البابا ثاؤفيلس بطريرك الاسكندرية *الي جبل نتريه ، وجاء إلأي أب الجبل ، وقال له : " ما هو أفضل شيء وجدته في طريقة جهادكم هذه ، يا أبتاه " . 
فقال البابا : " بالحقيقية ، هذه هي الطريقة الفاضلة التي لا يوجد قط أفضل منها ".





*( د ) عدم الادانة*

​+ و*قال أنبا باخوميوس :*
لا تحتقر احدا من الناس ولا تدنه ولو رأيته ساقطا في الخطيئة  ، لأن الدينونة تأتي من تعاظم القلب ، أما المتضع فأنه يعتبر كل الناس أفضل منه . فبأي حق تدين عبدا ليس لك ، فأن سقط لربه ، فربه قادر أن يقيمه . 
*+ سئل القديس برصنوفيوس :" من أين تعرض حركة الجسد " .*
*أجاب :* " حركة الجسد تكون من التهاون لأن التهاون يخطفك وأنت لا تدري ، لأنك تدين أخاك وتحكم عليه ، فمن هنا تسلم " . 
*+ قال شيخ : *
*" *كما أن الميت لا يتكلم المبتة ، كذلك المتضع لا يزدري أحداً ، حتي ولو رآه للأصنام ساجداً " .
*+ قال مار باسيليوس : *
*" *ماذا ينفعني اذا أتممت الفضيلة كلها ، ثم أقول لأخي " يا أحمق " فأكون قد استوجبت جهنم ، هوذا السليح يعقوب يقول : أن تمم الانسان الناموس كلمه وأخطأ في أمر واحد ، فهو في الكل مدان ، لن تستطيع ادراك شيء من مرضاه الله بغير أتضاع ، فلا تفرغ أفكارك في استقصاء عيوب الناس وخطاياهم ، ولكن تفرغ لتفتيش عيوبك وخطاياك " . 



*( ز ) احتمال التوبيخ*​+ و*قال أنبا باخوميوس :*
" اذا توبخ أحدنا من أحد اخوانه ولم يقبل بل حقد عليه فقد اغتالت الشياطين نفسه " . ولست أقول ذلك فقط بل وان لم تعتبره كطبيب معالج فقد ظلمت نفسك ، لأنه ماذا تقول فيما أصابك . ألست تعلم أنه قد نظف أوساخك ؟ فسبيلك أن تعترف له كطبيب أرسله المسيح اليك ، فأن كنت تحب المرض فلا تحتج علي البريء أما هذا الوجع الذي ظهر لك فذلك دليل علي ضعف نفسك ولولا ذلك ما كنت تحزن من الدواء . 
لذلك ينبغي أن تعترف بالفضل للأخ لأنك به عرفت مرضك القاتل . فعليك أن تقبله مثل دواء شاف مرسل من عند يسوع المسيح ، ولو أنك لم تقتصر علي عدم شكره فقط بل خلقت حوله شكوكا . وقد كان الأحري بك أن تقول ليسوع المسيح : 
" لست أريد أن تشفيني ولا أشاء أن أقبل شيئاً من أدويتك " . 
الأحزان هي مكاري يسوع ، فمن أراد أن يبرأ من استقامه يلزمه حتما أن يصبر علي ما يرد عليه من الطيب . ولعمري ان المريض ليس من شانه أن يستلذ الكي والبتر أو شرب الدواء النقي . بل من طباعه ان يبغض الأدوية ولكنه لا يقانه انه بلا علاج لن يحصل علي الشفاء فأنه يدفع ذاته للطبيب عالما أنه بالأدوية المرة يتخلص من الأخلاط الضارة الردئية . فمكوي يسوع هو ذاك الذي يهينك لأنه أن كان يشتمك الا انه يريحك ويخلصك من السبح الباطل . ودواء يسوع المنقي هومن يرذلك ويوبخك لأنه يريحك من الاستنعام فأن لم تحتمل شرب الأدوية تظلم نفسك وحدك أما الأخ فلم يسبب لك ضررا ما . 
*+ وقال شيخ : *
" سبيلنا أن نعلم انه لا يوجد أصدق ممن يذمنا ويبكت اعمالنا . وينبغي لنا أن نراعي مذلتنا ، لأن الذين يراعون مذلتهم ويتحققونها يطحنون ابليس المحتال " . 
*اخبروا عن راهبين قديسين* . كانا أخوين وسكنا البرية ، فحرص الشسطان علي أن يفرق بينهما ، ففي بعض الأيام او قد الصغير منهما سراجا ووضعه علي منارة ،وبحيلة من الشيطان وقع السراج وانطفأ ، فحينئذ حرد الكبير وضربه ، فصنع الصغير له مطانية وقال له : : لا تضجر يا أخي أطل روحك علي وأنا أوقدها مرة أخري " ، فلما أبصر الرب صبر الأخ ، عذب ذلك الشيطان إلي الصباح . 
ثم ذهب ذلك الشيطان فأخبر رئيس الجن بما كان ، وكان كاهن الأوثان ، الذي يخدمهم موجودا ، فلما سمع هذا الكلام ، ترك كل شيء وآمن وترهب ، ومن بدء رهبانيته ، كان يستعمل الاتضاع الكامل . 
 وكان يقول : " أن الاتضاع يقدر أن يقهر ويحل ويبطل كل قوة العدو ،وقد سمعتهم يقولون لبعض : " أنه كلما ألقينا السجس بين الرهبان ، نجدهم يتلقونه بالأتضاع ، ويعمل بعضهم لبعض مطانيات ، فكانوا بذلك يبطلون قوتنا " . 
كان شيخ قديس ، اذا قام بخدمة القداس ، يري ملاكين واقفين ، واحدا عن يمينه ، والآخر عن يساره ، هذا كان قد أخذ نسخة القداس ، من واحد من ذوي البدع في الايمان ، واذ كان ساذجا ، لا يعرف تحرير الآراء الالهية في تقديسه بسذاجة ، فقد كان يقول كما في النسخة ، ولا يعلم انه يغلط ، وبتدبير من الله ، زاره شماس ، راهب ، عالم ، فلما خدم الشيخ القداس بحضرته قال له : " هذا ليس قول أصحاب الأمانة الصحيحة : ، واذ كان الشيخ يبصر الملاكين في قداسه ، فأنه لم يلتفت الي قول الشماس .
 اما الشماس ، فأنه لبث يقول له : " غلطت يا أبي ، والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ، لا تقبل هذا القول : ولما رآه الشيخ لا يكف عن توبيخه ، التفت الي الملاكين ، وقال لهما : " ما معني قول الشماس ؟ " فقالا له : اقبل منه ، فقد قال لك الصواب " ، فقال لهما الشيخ : " وأنتما ، ما بالكما لم تقولا لي ؟ ! " فقال : " ان الله رسم هذا التدبير ، أن يصلح الانسان ، انسانا مثله " ، فانصلح رأي الشيخ من لك اليوم ، وشكر الله تعالي ، والشماس 





المصدر 

http://katamars.avabishoy.com/saints/44.htm​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*


*أمور تساعد علي التواضع*
*( أ ) النوح*​+ *قال القديس موسي الأسود :*
" النوح يطرد جميع أنواع الشرور عند ثورانها " 
+ *قال أنبا أوغريس :*
- " لا تنسي أنك . أخطأت ، حتي ولو أنك قد تبت ، بل أجعل النوح وتذكار الخطية اتضاعا لك ، لكي بالاتضاع تتقي الكبرياء  ". 
- كما أنك تخفي خطاياك عن الناس ، كذلك أخف أتعابك أ]ضاً ، فأن كنت لله وحده تظهر نقائصك ، فلماذا تظهر للناس تلك الأتعاب التي تصنعها لأجلها ، بقلة رأي . 

*( ب ) احتمال الاهانات *​+ *قال القديس موسي الأسود :*
- لنتحمل السب والتعيير لنتخلص من الكبرياء . 
-اذا تقبل الانسان الزجر والتوبيخ فأن ذلك يولد له التواضع . 
 - احتمل الخزي والحزن من اجل اسم المسيح باتضاع وقلب شغال واطرح امامه ضعفك ، فسيكون لك الرب قوة . 
*قال شيخ :*
" ليس من يحتقر ذاته هو المتضع ، ولكن من قبل من غيره ضروب الهوان يفرح ، فهذا هو المتضع " . 
*+ وقال اخر :*
" لو لم يخضع يوسف للعبودية أولا ، لما صار لمصر سيدا ، وان لم يخضع الراهب نفسه للعبودية اولا بكل تذلل ومسكنة . فلن يصير سيدا الأوجاع ولن تخضع له الشياطين " . 
*+ قال أنبا يوحنا التبايسي :*
" ينبغي للراهعب قبل كل شيء أن يقتني الاتضاع ، لأن هذه هي  وصية مخلصنا الأولي ، أذ قال : " طوبي لمساكين بالروح فأن لهم ملكوت السموات ، لأن آباءنا اذ كانوا يفرحون بشتائم كثيرة ، دخلوا الي ملكوت السموات ". 
*+ طلب أحد الرهبان :*
ممكن يسكنون البرية مكانا لنفسه ، فقام وجاء الي دير من أعمال الصعيد ، وكان سكان ذلك الدير كلهم قديسين ، فبعد ما أقام عندهم أياها . قال لرئيس الدير " : صلب علي يا أبي ؟ " فأجابه قائلا : " أنه لا يوجد ههنا تعب والآباء كلهم قديسون ، واما انا ، فاني انسان خاطيء أريد ان امضي الي موضع . حيث اهان وأشتم ، لأنه بالازدراء والاهانة يخلص الخطاة ". 
*+ وقال أيضاً :*
انه كان يوجد شيخ له تلميذ جيد ، ومن الملل كان الشيخ يخرجه خارج الباب  ويزدري به فكان التلميذ يمكث جالسا خارجا ، ولما فتح الشيخ الباب في اليوم الثالث ، وجده جالسا فأدي له الشيخ مطانية  وقال له : " يا ولدي أن تواضعك وطول أناتك قد غلبا شري وصغر نفسي فهلم الآن الي الداخل ، ومنذ الأن ، كن أنت الشيخ وأنا التلميذ " . 
*+ ومما جاء عن أنبا دانيال :*
أنه حدث أن كان لرجل غني في احدي مدن مصر ابنة مجنونة ( بروح نجس ) ، ولم يحصل لها علي شفاء ، وكان له صديق راهب ، هذا قال له : " أنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يشفي ابنتك الا الشيوخ الرهبان ، ولكنك ان طلبت اليهم فلن يجيبوك الي طلبك لتواضعهم ، فأشير عليك بأن تصنع حسب ما اقوله لك ، فإذا هم جاءوا الي السوق ليبيعوا عملهم ، تظاهر بأنك تريد الشراء منهم ، وخذهم معك الي منزلك لتعطيهم الثمن ، وحينئذ أسألهم أن يصنعوا صلاة ، وأنا واثق ابنتك تبرأ " . 
فلما خرج الرجل الي موضع البيع وجد راهبا واحدا من التلاميذ جالسا ، فأخذه الي بيته مع ونابيله بحجة انه يعطيه ثمنها ، فلما وافي الراهب الي المنزل ، خرجت البنت المجنونة ولطمت خد الراهب ، فحول لها الأخر باتضاع حسب الوصية ، فتذب الشياط من اتمام الوصية ، وخرج منها متألما صارخا قائلا : " الويل لنا من وصايا يسوع لأنها تزعجنا " فلما علم الشيوخ بما كان ، سبحوا الله قائلين : " لا شيء يذل عظمة الشيطان مثل أكمال وصية السيد المسيح ربنا بإتضاع " . 
*( ج ) عدم الثقة في برنا *​+ *قال القديس موسي الأسود :*
اختر نفسك كل يوم وتأمل في أي المحاربات انتصرت ولا تثق بنفسك بل قل : " الرحمة والعون هما من الله " ، لا تظن في نفسك أنك أجدت شيئا من الصلاح الي آخر نسمة من حياتك . 
-لا تسكبر وتقول " طوباي " لأنك لا يمكنك أن تطمئن من جهة أعدائك . 
-لا تثق بنفسك ما دمت في الجسد حتي تعبر عنك سلاطين الظلمة . 
-الذي يعتقد في نفسه أنه بلا عيب فقد حوي في ذاته سائر العيوب . 
-ان لم يضع الانسان نفسه في مركز خاطيء ، فلن تسمع صلاته أمام الرب . 
+ *وساله أخ : " ما هي النفس الخاطئة ؟ " . *
اجاب الشيخ : " كل من حمل خطاياه ، ولم يعتبر بخطاياه الغير " . 
+ *قال مار اسحق : *
-الانسان الذي قد عرف ضعفه وعجزه ، قد حصل الي حد الاتضاع . 
-لا تظن بنفسك انك طاهر من الخطيئة ، ولا تثق بنفسك ما دمت في هذا الجسد ، حتي تعتبر سلاطين الظلمة . 
-تذكر الذين هم أعلي منك في الصلاح كيما تحسب نفسك ناقصا بالنسبةلهم . وأذكر ايضا كيف سقط الأقوياء لكيما تتضع بصلاحك . 
-طوبي للانسان الذي يعرف ضعفه ، فأن هذه المعرفة تكون له أساساً صالحا ومصدرا لكل خير . لأنه اذا عرف ضعفه ضبط نفسه من الاسترخاء وطلب معونة الله وتوكل عليه . اما من لا يعرف ضعفه فهو قريب من سقطة الكبرياء . 
-المريض الذي يقوم رفاقه يشبه انسانا أعمي يري آخرين الطريق . 
+  *قال الأب الينوس  . *
" لو لم أكن هدمت كل شيء ، لما كنت قادرا علي أن أبني ذاتي " . 
+  *قال شيخ  . *
" لا تظن انك أكملت شيئا من الخير ، فتحفظ أجر برك " . 
+  *قال بعض الشيوخ  . *
" إذا صرنا في السلام غير مقاتلين فسبيلنا أن نتضع كثيرا ، لئلا ندخل علينا فرحا غريبا ، فنفتر ونتسب ذلك الي جهادنا ونتعظم في انفسنا فيتركنا من عنايته ، ونسلم الي القتال فنسقط ، لأن الله لأجل ضعفنا ، مرارا كثيرة يرفع عنا القتال " . 
+  *قال شيخ  . *
" اذا رأيت شابا يصعد الي السماء بهواه فشد رجله واطرحه فأن هذا  " . 
+  *وقيل أيضاً  . *
" أن جاءتك حسنة عظيمة وبدأت تفتخر ، فانظر في نفسك لعلك حفظت الوصايا ، فتحب مبغضيك وتفرح بصلاح عدوك وتخزن لحزنه وتحسب نفسك عبدا بطالا ، وأنك أخطأ كل الناس ، وأن لا تفتخر اذا قومت كل صلاح ، حيث أنه يجب أن تعلم هذه الحسنة تهلك وتبطل جميع الحسنات  " . 
+  *قال الأب نستاريون . *
" أن اللص كان علي الصليب وبكلمة واحدة تزكي ، ويوداس كان من جملة الرسل ، وفي ليلة واحدة أضاع كل شيء ، من اجل ذلك لا يفتخر أحد من صانعي الحسنات ، لأن كل الذين وثقوا بذواتهم سقطوا  " . 
+  *قال شيخ  . *
" الذي يحتقر نفسه من اجل الرب ، يهبه الحكمة والمعرفة ، لسنا في احتياج الا الي قلب حريص  " . 
+  *قال شيخ  . *
" الاتضاع خلص كثيرين بلا تعب ، وتعب الانسان بلا اتضاع يذهب باطلا ، لأن كثيرين تعبوا ، فاستكبروا وهلكوا  " . 
+  *كذلك قيل  : *
" اذا نال انسان طلبته ، فلا يعجب بنفسه ، بل يتضع بالأكثر ، ويتعجب من رحمة الله " . 
+  *وقال أنبا بيصاريون  . *
" اذا صرنا في سلامة غير مقاتلين فسبيلنا أن نتضع كثيرا لئلا ندخل علينا فرحا غريبا فنفتخر ونسلم الي القتال . لأن الله لأجل ضعفنا مرارا كثيرة لا يطلق القتال علينا لئلا نهلك " . ( ميامر 279 ) 
+  *قيل عن شيخ انه  . *
" قد مدحته أفطاره لأجل أعمال قد صنعها من قبل قائلة له بأنه قد أهل للرجاء وعدم الفساد مثلا ، فأجاب الشيخ أفكاره قائلا : أني الآن لا زلت سائرا في الطريق ، وباطلا تمدحونني ، لأني لم أصل بعد الي نهاية الطريق" . 
+  *قيل عن شيخ  : *
" أنه أقام سنين كثيرة ناسكا ، لا يأكل سوي خبزا وملحا ، مرة كل أسبوع ، حتي لصق جلده بعظمه ، وفي بعض الأيام زاره شيخ آخر ، فلما رآه متعبا جدا قال له : " يا أبي انك قتلت نفسك وحدك بكثرة التعب ، فكل شيئا من الأدام لترجع اليك قوتك " ، فلم يشأ ، فكرر عليه قائلا  : " كل ولو قليلا من الفاكهة  " . 
+  *فأجابه الشيخ  : *
" لماذا تضطرني الي الكلام ، لأني حتي ولو اكملت الرماد مع الطعام لا أستطيع أن أرضي الله ، لأني عالم بما حصل لنفسي أنا شخصيا ، أذ حدث مرة وأنا راقد ، أذ أخذت  الي موضع الحكم ، وكان كثيرون قياما هنا ومن هنا ، وكنت واقفا بخوف شديد ، فقلت : : أذكر يارب تعبي : ، ,بقولي هذه الكلمة عوقبت فورا ، اذ قال للقيام : اخرجوا هذا : ، فدنا مني واحد وأدخل يده في فمي ، وقطع لساني ، وجعله في يدي ، فاستيقظت وأنا مرتعد ، فوجدت يدي مطبوقة ففتحتها ظانا أنها ممسكة بلساني " ، فلما سمع الشيخ هذا الكلام أمسك عنه " . 
+ وقف الشيطان برجل قديس ساعة وفاته وقال له : " لقد انفلت مني " فأجابه : " لست أعلم " . الي هذا المقدار كان احترس الآباء من الافتخار في شيء " . 
*( د ) محبة الناس *​+ *قال شيخ :*
" أن أردت أن تنجح في أطفاء الغضب والرجز ، فاتقن الاتضاع ، ولتكن لك طاعة ورجاء في كل احد ، لأن الغضب والرجز يسوقان الانسان الي الهلاك ، ويبعدانه عن الله ، أما الاتضاع فأنه يحرق الشياطين ، والطاعة هي التي جاءت بابن الله وسكن في البشرية ، والايمان خلص الناس ، والرجاء لا يخزي ، وأما المحبة فهي التي تدع الانسان لا يسقط ولا يبتعد عن الله ، فالذي يريد ان يخلص ، عليه أن يقطع هواه في كل شيء ، ويقتني الاتضاع ، وليكن الموت بين عينيه  ". 
*ذهب أخ الي انبا بيمن وقال له* : " ماذا تامرني أن أفعل ؟ " 
قال له الشيخ : " كن صديقا لمن يحكي عنك بالشر ، وهكذا تجتاز أيامك بنياح " . 
*- السلوك بمحبة واتضاع - *​+ *قال مار اسحق :*
الذي يعود لسانه أن يقول الصالحات علي الاختيار والأشرار ، يملك السلام في قلبه سريعها . 
-الذي نشر مراحمه بلا تمييز علي الصالحين والأشرار ، بالشفقة ، فقد تشبه بالله 
- الذي يبغض صورة الله لا يمكن أن يكون محبوبا من الله . 
 - ان الانسان البعيد عن ذكر الله ، لا هم له الا في ايقاع السوء بقثريبه . 
+ *قال أنبا ايليا :*
" أي منفعة للمحبة حيث تكون الكبرياء " . 
+ *قال أخ لأنبا تيموثاوس :*
" أني أري نفسي بين يدي الله دائما " ، فقال له : " ليس هذا بعجيب ، ولكن الأعجب ان يبصر الانسان نفسه تحت كل خليقة  " .
+ و*قال شيخ :*
" القلب النقي ينظر كل الناس اطهاراً وهو وحده النجس  " .
+ و*قال آخر :*
" إذا قال الراهي لصاحبه : " أغفر لي " بإتضاع ، تحترق الشياطين  " .
+ *وكذلك قيل :*
- " أن شئت أن تنال الغفران ، أغفر أيضاص لقريبك  " .
- " من هو متنسك من المآكل وفي قلبه حقد وأفكار ردية علي أخيه فأنه آلة وأرغن للشيطان " . 
*-        **عدم الجدال والرغبة في الانتصار ( عدم المقاوحة ) **–*​+ *قال شيخ :*
" أريد أن أكون مغلوباً بإتضاع أفضل من أن أكون غالباً بإفتخار  " .
+ و*قال آخر :*
" لو كنا حكماء ونجعل أنفسنا جهالا ، فاننا نستريح ونتنيح  " .
فقال له أخ : وكيف يجعل الانسان مفسه جاهلا وهو حكيم ؟ " . 
قال له الشيخ : " إذا أنت قلت كلمة في وسط الاخوة ،وكانت تلك الكلمة حقاً وصواباً / ويتفق أن يقوم آخر ويقول كلمة كذب وغير صائبة ، فأنك أن أبطلت كلمتك الصائبة ، واقمت كلمة أخيك الكاذبة ، فتكون حكيماً وقد جعلت نفسك جاهلا من اجل الله " . 
+ و*قال مار اسحق :*
" كما أن جريان الماء يتجه إلي أسفل هكذا قوة الغضب إذا ما ألفت موضعا في فكرنا  " .
+ *قال القديس برصنوفيوس :*
" لا تحسب نفسك شيئاً وأنت تتنيح ، جاهد أن تموت من كل الناس وأنت تخلص ، قل لفكرك ، أني قدمت ووضعت في القر ، فماذا لي مع الأحياء ، وبذلك لن يقدر شيء أن يحزنك ، أن الطاعة مطفئة لجميع سهام العدو المحماة . أما المحبة فهي فهي المزود العظيم الذي يشد كل أسترخاء ويشفي كل الأمراض  " . 
*-        **عدم الادانة **–*​+ *قال مار اسحق :*
- استر علي الخاطيء من غير أ، تنفر منه لكيما تحملك رحمة الله . 
- من كل ضميره دائما يهذي بالصالحات ، لا ينظر الي نقائص قريبة . 
- من يزيل من ضميره هفوات قريبه ، يزرع السلام في قلبه . 
- احذر من هذه الخلة أن تكون جالساً وأنت تدين أخاك ، لأن هذا يقلع جميع بنيان برج الفضيلة العظيم ، وصلاة الحقود كبذار علي صفا ( صخرة ) . 
- أبسط رداءك علي المذنب وأستره ، أن كنت لا تقدر أن تحتمل وتضع علي نفسك أوزاره وتقبل الأدب وتتجشم الأتعاب من جرائه . 
*-        **مشاركة الوجدانية **–*​+ *قال مار أسحق :*
- أسند الضعفاء وعز صغيري النفوس كيما تسندك اليمين التي تحمل الكل . 
 - شارك الحزاني بتوجع قلبك كي يفتح باب الرحمة لصلاتك . 
-   المعتذر عن المظلوم يجد الله تعالي مناضلا عنه . من عاضد قريبه يعاضده الله سبحانه بذراعه ، ومن سب أخاه برذيلة كان الله له سابا ومبكتا . 
*-        * *احترام الكل –*​+ *قال مار أسحق :*
" الذي يكرم كل انسان من أجل الله تعالي ، يجد معونة من كل باشارة الله الخفية" 
*( هـ ) أخفاء التدابير وأنكار الذات*​+ *قال مار أسحق :*
" ليكن معلوما عندك أن كل خير لن يكون مقبولا الا اذا عمل في الخفاء " . 
+ *قال أنبا أغاثون :*
" لا يمكنك أن تحيا حياة مرضية أمام الله ما دمت محبا للذات " . 
+ *قال القديس موسي الأسود :*
" أن كنا ملومين فذلك لأن الهزيمة دائماً هي منا ، من ينكر ذاته ولا يظن أنه شيء فذلك يكون سالكاً حسب مشيئة الله  " . 
- أشر الرذائل كلها هي أن يزكي الانسان نفسه بنفسه . 
 - من ينكر ذاته يسلك في سلام . 
 + *قال أخ :*
" كما ان الكنز اذا ظهر نقص ، كذلك الفضائل اذا اشتهت وعرفت تبيد وتهلك  " . 
+ *سأل أخ الأب ميليوس قائلا :*
" أريد أن أمضي لأسكن في موضع ، فماذا تريدني أتدبر هناك ؟ " . 
فقال له الشيخ : " أن سكنت في موضع فاحترس ألا تخرج لك أسماً في شيء من الأشياء ، بل في كل موضع جلست فيه ، أتبع الكل مساوياً نفسك بهم ، وكل ما تراه من أفعال الورعين الأتقياء الذين ينتفع منهم ، فافعله مثلهم ، وبذلك تتنيح . لأن هذا هو الأتضاع أن تساوي نفسك باحوتك ، حتي إذا ابصرك الناس تدخل وتخرج مع الاخوة لا يقصدونك ولن يفتنوك " . 
+ *حدثوا عن رهبان المصريين :*
" بأنه اذا عرف الناس سر عملهم ، فما كانوا يحسبونه فضيلة ، بل خطية . " . 
مرة أتي أناس لأمونيوس الأسقف يريدون أن يتحكموا بحكمته ، وكان الشيخ يجعل نفسه جاهلا . فوأفت أمرأة ونظرت اليه وقالت : 
أن هذا الشيخ موسوس ، فلما سمعها قال لها : " أتعلمين مقدار التعب الذي كابدته في البرية حتي اقتنيت هذا الوسواس ؟ " قال : لا . قال : " لقد تعبت خمسين سنة لأجله ، فهل أفقده من أجلك في هذه الساعة ؟ " وإذ قال ذلك تركها في القلاية وترك الأسقفية ومضي .
 كان *أولوجيوس القديس* تلميذ الطوباني أنبا يوحنا الأسقف قسيسا وناسكا عظيما يصوم جائما يومين يومين ، ودفعات كثيرة يكمل الأسبوع ، ويأكل خبزاًوملحا فقط ، فمنحه الناس كثيراً . 
فأتفق له حضور *عند أنبا يوسف* في بيافوا يلتمس صعوبة تكون زائدة في الجهاد . فقبله الشيخ بفرح . والذي كان له صنع له به عزاء . فقال تلاميذ *أنبا اولوجي*
 " أن القس ما يأكل الا خبزا وملحا فقط : وأن *أنبا يوسف* كان يأكل وهو ساكت . فلما أقاموا عنده ثلاث أيام لم يسمعوه يصلي ولا يرتل لأن عمله كان مخيفا فخرجوا من عنده وما انتفعوا بشيء . 
فتدبير الله صارت سحابة عظيمة فضلوا الطريق ورجعوا الي الشيخ فلما اقتربوا من قلايته سمعوه يرتل ويسبح مدة كبيرة . وفي الآخر قرعوا الباب فسكت عن ترتيله وقلبهم بقرح . ولأجل شدة العطش صحب تلاميذ *أولوجيوس* ماء في قدح ونالوه . فلما جاء يشرب وجده ممزوجا بماء البحر والنهر فلم يقدر أن يشربه . 
فلما رجع إلي ذاته وقع قدام الشيخ ملتمساً أ، تجبير ه قائلاً : " ما هذا يا أبتاه انك لم تصل ولم تزمر في الأول ، والآن بعد خروجنا رتلت ، وأيضاً لما اخذنا قدح الماء وجدناه ماء حلواً والآن وجدناه مالحاً . فقال له الشيخ : " أن الأخ موسوس ومن جهله مزجه بماء بحري " . 
 وأن *الوجيوس* كان يطلب ان يعرف من الشيخ الحق . 
فقال له الشيخ : ذلك الكأس الصغير كالخمر انما كان للمحبة . وأما هذا فنحن دائما نشربه افراز الأفكار وقطع عنه كل الأمور الانسية . وصار مشاركا يأكل من كل ما يضع بين يديه وبدأ عمله أن يكون مخفياً . 
 فقال للشيخ : " بالحقيقة أن عملك هذا هو العمل الحقاني " .    
+ أمرأة كان لها وجع في ثدييها يقال له السرطان . فسمعت بالأب أنبا لنجينوس فأتت اليه لتراه وتبريء ثدييها . وكان يسكن في دير بقرب الأسكندرية فلما صارت الي الموضع جعلت تسأل عنه وتطلبه فصادفت القديس علي شط البحر يجمع له حطبا . فعندما أبصرته المرأة قالت له يا أبانا أين يسكن رجل الله *انبا لنجينا . *
 فأجابها الشيخ وقال : " ماذا تريدين من ذلك الكذاب المرائي : . 
فقالت : " لي وجع وجئت اليه لكي أبرأ بصلاته " . 
*فقال لها* : " لا تذهبي الي ذلك الكذاب المرائي . ولكن أريني ما يؤلمك " حينئذ *أشارت المرأة إلي الموضع* الذي يؤلمها . فرشها القديس بالصليب وقال : *" أذهبي* *بسلام وربنا هو يشفيك* . فأما *لنجينا* فما يقدر ان ينفعك بشيء " حينئذ *أيقنت *المرأة بكلمة الشيخ ومن ساعتها برئت . فلما رجعت الي المدينة وأخبرت الناس بما قال لها الشيخ ووصفت لحيته أعلموها أنه " كان *انبا لنجينا* بركة صلاته تكون معنا جميعا آمين . 
*+ ذكر بعض الآباء القديسين* انه كان عند النهر القريب من فسطين موضع يسكن فيه *سلوانس المغبوط* . ويكن هناك أخ متظاهر بالجهل . وذلك أنه كان اذا لقيه أخ من الرهبان كان يضحك من ساعته . وكان كل أحد قد اهمله وانصرف عنه . 
فحدث أن ثلاثة آباء رأوا *أنبا سلوانس* ولما صلوا كالعادة سألوه أن يرسل معهم أحدا لكيما يزوروا سائر الاخوة في قلاليهم . وقالوا للشيخ : يا أبانا أوص الأخ أن يأخذنا اليهم كلهم . فأوصاه أن يأخذهم اليهم كلهم وأوصاه علي انفراد : اياك ان تأخذهم الي ذلك الموسوس لئلا يشكوا . وفيما هو يدور بهم علي قلالي الاخوة قالوا للأخ أعمل محبة وخذنا الي جميعهم . فقال لهم : صوابا قلتم . وأنه دار بهم علي جميعهم ولم يدخل بهم الي قلاية الموسوس كما اوصاه الشيخ . فلما عادوا الي الشيخ قال لهم : أرأيتم الأخوة ؟ . فقالوا نعم . قفد شكرنا الله كثيراً . ولكن شيئاً واحداً غمنا أننا ما رأينا جميعهم . فقال الشيخ للدليل : ألم أوصيك أن تأخهم اليهم كلهم ؟ . فقال : يا أبتاه قد عملت أمرك . وعند أنصراف الآباء قالوا للشيخ : بالحقيقة لقد شكرنا لك لأجل أنك أريتنا الاخوة . لكن حزاني أننا ما رأينا الجميع. 
فبقي الشيخ متفكرا كثيراً . ثم أخذ عصاه ومضي إلي قلاية ذلك الأخ المتظاهر بالوسواس وما قرع بابه بل فتح الباب بهدوء ودخل علي الأخ فوجد جالسا في موضع جلوسه بين قفتين أحداهما عن يمينه والأخري عن يساره . فلما أبصر الشيخ صار يضحك علي عادته . فقال له الشيخ : دع الآن هذا اللعب وقل لي كيف جلوسك ؟ . فضحك أيضاً . فقال *انبا سلوانس* : أنك تعلم أنني لا أخرج من قلايتي سوي يومي السبت والأحد . الا انني في هذا الوقت انما جئت في وسط الأسبوع لأن الرب يسوع المسيح أرسلني اليك . فأرتاع الاخ لقوله وعمل مطانية وقال : أغفر لي فأنتي ما أعلم أن لي فضيلة قط . فبكي الشيخ وطلب منه بمحبة المسيح أرحمني . فقال : " يا أبي اغفر لي . فاني بالغداة أجلس وهذا حصي قدامي ، فمتي ورد علي فكر صالح طرحت حصاة في القفة اليمني ، ومتي جاءني فكر خبيث طرحت حصاة في القفة اليسري . واذا جاءني المساء أعد الحصي . فأن وجدت حصي اليمين أكثر أكلت ، وأن وجدت حصي الشمال اكثر فلا آكل . وفي الغداة أيضاً اذا جاءني فكر خبيث أقول لنفسي : انظر ماذا تعمل فأنك ما تأكل أيضاً " . 
فلما سمع هذا الكلام *أنبا سلوانس *العجيب عجب منه وقال : " بالحقيقة أن الآباء الذين زارونا ملائكة وقديسون وأنما أرادوا يشهروا فضيلة الأخ . لأن حضورهم أورد لي سرورا كثيراً وفرحاً روحانيا " . 
 بركة صلواتهم معنا آمين. 
*( و ) نفسك ومديح الناس*​+ *قال أنبا موسي الأسود :*
- تمجيد الناس يولد للانسان البذخ وتعاظم الفكر . 
 - حب الأطراء من شأنه يطرد المعرفة . 
- علي مثال الصدأ الذي يأكل الحديد كذلك يكون مديح الناس الذي يفسد القلب اذا كمال اليه . وكما يلتف اللبلوب علي الكرم فيفسد ثمره كذلك السبح الباطل يفسد نمو الراهب اذا كثر حوله . 
+ و*قالت القديسة سفرنيكي :*
" كما ينحل الشمع قدام النار كذلك نفس الانسان قدام المديح تنحل قوتها " 
+ و*قال شيخ :*
" من مدح راهبا بحضرته ، فقد أسلمه بأيدي أعدائه " . 
+ قيل : مدح الآباء شخصا في وجهه بين يدي *الأب أنطونيوس* فأراد الأب أن يمتحنه أن كان يحتمل الذم فلم يحتمل ، فقال : " هذا الأخ يشبه قرية مزينة من خارج ، لكنها من داخل خاوية ، يل ملآة من اللصوص " . 
*+ قيل عن الأب اللينوس *
أنه كان مرة يخدم والاخوة جالسون عنده يمدحونه ، وهو لا يجيبهم البتة ، فقال له انسان منهم : " لماذا لا تجيب الآباء وهم يسألونك ؟ " فقال : " لو أجبتهم لصرت مثل من يقبل المديح " . 
+ كان انسان من بلدة الرها اسمه اسبيانوس ، هذا وضع فصولا ولحنها تقرأ إلي الآن ، وقد حدث أن أستولت عليه الكبرياء فأسلم ذاته ، فعرضها لأتعاب كثيرة وأعراق جزيلة وصعوبات شديدة بلا افراز ولا تمييز ، ليحظي بالمديح من الناس ، فخدعه ابليس وأخرجه من قلايته ، وأوقفه علي الجبل المسمي " الستوريون : . وأركبه مركبة وأراه خيلا غيرها ومركبات أخري ، وقال له : " أن الله يستدعيك علفي الصفة التي استدعي بها إيليا : فلما صدق قوله . أرتفعت به المركبة ، وللوقت تلاشت الخيالات ، وسقط هو علي الأرض من علو شاهق فتحطم وحظي بميتة يبكي منها ، بدلا من الرفعة الرفيعة التي أملها . فشرحنا هذا ليس جزافا ، كي لا تخفي عليك عراقيل الخبيث العطشان الي هلاك الناس ، فاحذر ان تشتاق ايها السامع الي تلك الأمور التي تعلو قدرتك ، قبل أن تحظي بذلك من النعمة ، ولا تطلب الصعود في سلم المناظر المنصوبة للسقوط والقيام ، لئلا تطلبها قبل الأوان ، فتحسب من الساقطين ، وتصبح أضحوكة للشياطين . 
*( ز ) أفكار العظمة*​+ *قال شيخ :*
" اذا لم يأت علينا قتال ، حينئذ ينبغي لنا أن نتضع جداً ، عالمين أن الله لمعرفته بضعفنا رفع عنا القتال ، وأن افتخرنا يرفع عنا ستره فنهلك " . 
+ و*قال آخر :*
" أياكأن تقول في قلبك من جهة انسان ، انك أحرص منه ، أو أكثر منه معرفة ، أ, أبر منه ، بل أخضع لنعمة الله ، ولروح الحكمة ، والحب الذي ليس فيه غش ، لئلا تنطفيء بالعظمة ، وتضيع تعبك لنه مكتوب : " يا من تظن أنك قائم احذر لئلا تسقط  " . 
+ و*قيل أيضاً :*
" ليس هناك شفاء لوجع المفتخر ، لنه بقدر ما يتعالي بأفكاره بقدر ما ترتفع معرفة الله عن نفسك ، والي عمق الظلمة يهبط  " . 
+ *حدث أن أغلق اخ علي نفسه باب قلايته *زمانا يسيراً* ،* فقاتلته أفكار مكتوبة وأحلام سمجة ، فبعث الي شيخ قديس يستشيره في ذلك ، فأجابه الشيخ قائلا : " أن كنت تريد أن تخلص ففر من شيطان العظمة وأجعل لك قيل .. لأن المذلة تهلك العظمة وتبعدها ، ولا تدع أحداً يخدمك ، بل أخدم أنت نفسك ، وأنت تخلص بمعونة الله ، والآن فلا تغلق الباب الخشب ، بل بالحري اغلق باب لسانك" 
+ *كان انسان اسمه دكياس* يسكن جبلا من أعمال أورشليم ، هذا لم يصل مع أحد جملة ، وبغتة تجاسر علي أن يخدم القداس وهو علماني . 
*+ مرة قوتل أنبا مقاريوس . *
بالعظمة وهو في قلايته ، وحثه الفكر علي الخروج منها ، والذهاب الي رومية لينفع كثيرين بحسب ما أملته عليه أفكار العظمة فلما الحت عليه الأفكار بذلك ، ألقي بنفسه داخل قلايته عند بابها ، وأخرج رجليه من الباب ، ثم قال لأفكار العظمة : أخرجوني أن قدرتم ، فأني لن أخرج طائعاً ، فأن لم يمكنكم ذلك فلن أطيعكم . ولم يزل ملقي وهو يقول هذا الكلام الي الليل حيث أشتد عليه القتال والأفكار ، وأخيراً أخذ قفة وملأها رملا وحملها ، وبدأ يطوف بها البرية حتي لقيه *القديس فسطوس* ، فقال له : " ماذا تحمل يا أبتاه ؟ اعطني أياه ، ولا تتعب أنت " فقال له : : أريد أن أشقي من يشقيني ، فأنه إذا ما نالته الراحة ، سبب لي الأسفار والشقاء " ، واستمر هكذا إلي أن كفت عنه الأفكار فرجع إلي قلايته وهو يشكر الله . 
*+ قيل : *
حدث  مرة أن أتفق ثلاثة شيوخ علي أن يخرجوا معا إلي البرية لعلهم يجدون رجلا متعبداً لله ، ولما سشاروا ثلاثة أيام ، وجدوا مغارة ، فأتوا اليها . فأبصروا نفساً خارجة من جسدها ، وهي تساق الي جهة الغرب ، فبكوا لذلك قائلين : " يارب ، كيف أن متوحداً كهذا ، وفي هذا المكان من القفر ، تساق نفسه إلي الغرب ؟ " ، فجاءهم صوت قائلا : أن لهذا الشيخ في هذه الغارة 40 سنة . وقد فكر في قلبه قائلا : أنه لا يوجد راهب آخر مثلي . فلهذا السبب تساق نفسه الي الغرب . فقال الشيوخ : " بالحق ان الكبرياء تهلك جميع ثمر الراهب " . 
*+ وقيل أيضاً : *
 أن شاب آخر اسكندراني ، كان رشيقا ذكيا فطنا حسن السيرة هذا بعد احكامه سيرة فاضلة ، وصل الي ذروتها وبلغ غايتها بأتعاب كثيرة وأعراق جزيلة ، فتشامخ وتعجرف حتي انه رفع عنقه علي جميع الآباء ، بتباه وأبهة ، وتجاسر علي شتيمة الكل وفي جملتهم شتم *القديس أوغريس* قائلا : أن كل الراسخين لتعاليمك مخدوعون ، لأنه لا معلم غير المسيح وحده . واستشهد – حسب جهالته 00 قائلا أن المخلص نفسه قد جزم قائلا " لا تدعوا لكم معلما علي الأرض : . واظلم عقله لتعجرفه ، فانحط انحطاطا يرثي له منه ، حتي أنه غلل بالحديد ، ولقد كان كثيرون يتحدثون بشدة نسكه ، وقال ثوم أنه كان يصوم ثلاثة أشهر لا يأكل فيها الا ما كان يتناوله من القربان في يوم الأحد مع ما يتفق له من الحشائش البرية ، ولقد كانت لي أنا به خبرة . 
*+ وآخر اسمه ابطلما *
عاش عيشة يصعب وصفها / هذا اول أمره سكن فوق الاسقيط في الموضع المعروف بالمفارج ، وهو مكان لم يسكنه قط ساكن من الأباء ، وكان بينه وبين الماء ثمانية عشر مسافة واتخذ لنفسه جرة ولقانين ( وعاءين ) وكان بينه بجمع الندي باسفنج من علي الصخور في كانون الأول وكانون الثاني ويعصره في تلك الأوعية ويرفعه للصيف /، ومكث علي تلك الحال 15 سنة لا يكلم أحدا ، وتغرب من ملاقاة رجال أبرار ومخاطبتهم ، وعدم التعليم الروحاني والتناول من الأسرار الطاهرة ، فجعل يبحث عن حقائق الأمور وغوامضها ، فجن وصار يقول / الأشياء ليس لها مدبر وأنها موجودة مدبرة منها وبها ، فلأي وصار يقول : الشياء ليس لها مدبر وأنها موجودة مدبرة منها وبها ، فلأي شيء أشقي نفسي وأي ثواب يكون لمن يبلغ الي هذا التعب ؟ فلما أجاب في فكره هذه اظلفكار توسوس وضاع عقله ، فنزل الي مصر ، وهكذا أخذ يدور من مكان الي مكان ليلا ونهارا مطرقا الي أسفل وهو لا يحادث أحداً ، وكان منظره يرثي له ، كما كان كل واحد من النصاري يراه يبكي عليه اذ صار ملهاة وملعبة لمن لا يعرف سيرتنا ، وقد لحقته هذه المصيبة الكبري لتيهه وصلفه وظنه بنفسه أنه قد فاق سائر الآباء طانا بنفسه ما ليس هو فيه ، ومن حيث انه لم يصنغ الي مشورة أحد من الأباء فقد هبط هبطة فظيعة ومات أشر ميتة . ويشبه حاله حال شجرة مورقة وبالأثمار مخصبة ، ضربتها ريح شديدة فسقطت بغته وتعرت من اوراقها وأثمارها وبقيت يابسة ، وهذا هو ما يلحق بمن يتدبر برأي نفسه ولا يسمع مشورة الحكماء . 
*+ وجاء كذلك . *
 عن بكر كانت بأورشليم حبيسة في قلاية ست سنين لابسة مسوحا ، هذه تنكست نسكا زائدا ، ولم تاكل شيئا متلذذا البتة . فمنعها الآباء من ذلك لكنها لم تصنع الي مشورة أحد ، فتعرت من معونة الله لعجرفتها لما اعجبتها نفسها ، فتباعد عنها حافظ عفتها ، وسقطت سقطة يستعاذ منها ، فقد فتحت باب حبسها وأدخلت اليها انسانا كان يخدمها وكلفته بمعاشرتها ، وقد لحقتها هذه المصيبة لما جعلت قصد نسكها للمراءاة ، ولظنها أنها صارت أفضل من كثيرين ، فلما تملكتها الأبهة ، وقعت في يد أبليس . 
* + كما ان انسانا اسمه ابراهيم *
كان راهبا قبطيا ، هذا عاش في البرية عيشة يعسر تحريرها ، فلما تسفه أصاب مرض الكبرياء ، فجاء الي البيعة مخاصما القسوس قائلا : " لقد سامني المسيح قسيسا في هذه الليلة ، فأقبلوني أكهن " . فأخرجه الآباء من الكنيسة وساقوه الي سيرة أغلظ من غيرها فشفوه من ألم الكبرياء وعرفوه ضعفه ، وحققوا له أن شيطان العجرفة قد تلاهي به . 
*+ من سيرة القديس ابيفانوس : *
ظهر في أيام أبيفانيوس بقبرص شاب دعي الفليسوف فجادله علماء كثيرون ، فكان يفحمهم مقنعا أياهم بأقواله ، وكان يأتيه كهنة كثيرون وأساقفة فيقنعهم باقناعات ، فتكاسل الأكثرون عن مجادلته ، وتراجعوا عن مفاوضته وذاع صيته حتي وصل خبره الي بافوس ، حيث تحدثوا بحكمته وقوة منطقة ومقدرته علي الجدال حتي ضل خبره الي بافوس ، حيث تحدثوا بحكمته وقوة منطقه ومقدرته علي الدال حتي ضل بسببه الكثيرون ، فلما رأي *الأسقف أبيفانيوس *ذلك حزن متفكرا في نفسه ثم قال : ومن يكون هذا الشاب المفتخر بعلوم كذبة أمام ايمان السيد المسيح . وأنه تسلح بالايمان ، وأمر بان يحضروه اليه ، فمضوا وقالوا له : الأسقف أبيفانيوس يستدعيك . فقام وجاء اليه ، فلما حضر عنده لم يتكلم معه ، بل أنتصب للصلاة أولا ، فلما بدأ الأسقف بصلاته أخذت الشاب رعدة ،وصر علي أسنانه ، فتعجب الكل لذلك كثيرا ، فلما شعر الأب بقوة الصلاة ، بدأ يطلب الي الله قائلا : " يارب أشف هذا الشقي العليل من هذا المرض ، حل أسره يارب وأظهر الشيطان المستتر فيه وأعتق جبلتك منه " . 
عند ذلك صر بأسنانه وازبد ، واحمرت عيناه وصرخ بصوت عظيم قائلا : 
" أأنت يا أبيفانيوس تخرجني من مسكني ؟ " . 
 فقال له الشيطان : " أنك لم تعرفني من أنا " . 
قال : أنا هو الذي تكلمت في ذاك المدعو " أوريجانوس " . 
قل له الأسقف : أن كنت أنت الذي تتكلم ، فقل لنا بدء الكتاب الذي صنفه ذلك الشقي . فبدأ أبليس يشرح بدء الكتاب . 
فقال له القديس : بالحق أنت هو المصنف لهذه الشرور العظيمة . 
ولم يحتمل الأب أن يسمع أكثر ، فقال له : أصمت يا ابن جهنم ، أنا آمرك باسم الرب يسوع المسيح أن تخرج عنه ولا تؤذيه . 
فصرعه علي الأرض وخرج منه . فلما أفاق ورجع الي نفسه ، سألوه : من أين كانت لك القدرة علي ذلك المنطق العظيم والنحو والفلسفة ؟ 
فقال : لست اعلم ما تقولونه ، ولا كيف كنت أنتكلم ، ولا كيف أتيت الي هنا ! .. فعجب الحاضرون وخافوا من ضربات العدو . 
***




المصدر 

http://katamars.avabishoy.com/saints/45.htm


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*ماذا يُحَب فى الأتضاع ؟

إن الله أعطاك الكثير , فلماذا لا تشكره وتنسب المجد له لا لقوتك الشخصية ؟

إن العالم يميل إلى الافتخار والمظاهر الخارجية , بإخفاء الضعفات وإظهار المحاسن .
فماذا يجذبنا إلى الإتضاع ؟

1 - الإتضاع هو أن يعرف الإنسان حقيقة ضعفه , فلا يعود يضطرب إذا أساء إليه أحد , بل يتمتع بسلام واستقرار.

2 - الإتضاع قوة , لأن من يعرف خطاياه ويتوب عنها , يغفرها له الله , فلا يخاف من أى شئ أو أى إنسان ولا حتى من الموت.

3 - الإتضاع هو الوجود فى المتكأ الأخير وعند أقدام الناس , فتجد المسيح بجوارك وتختبر عشرته بعيدآ عن أعين العالم المتكبر , المنشغل بالمظاهر الخارجية.

4 - تنال مراحم وعطايا الله بسخاء أكثر من الآخرين , لأنك أقرب شخص إلى قلبه.

تــــــــأمل إتضــــــاع المسيح فى حياته على الأرض.

عن كتاب - معآ كل يوم ج2
*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

للملف بقية 

فتابعوا 

لو حبيتم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*كتاب السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث

   11- حياة الاتضاع من فضائل القديسة مريم

    كان الاتضاع شرطًا أساسيًا لمن يولد منها رب المجد.

    كان لابد أن يولد من إنسانة متضعة، تستطيع أن تحتمل مجد التجسد الإلهي منها... مجد حلول الروح القدس فيها... ومجد ميلاد الرب منها، ومجد جميع الأجيال التي تطوبها واتضاع أليصابات أمامها قائلة لها "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلىّ.." (لو1: 48، 43). كما تحتمل كل ظهورات الملائكة، وسجود المجوس أمام إبنها. والمعجزات الكثيرة التي حدثت من ابنها في أرض مصر، بل نور هذا الابن في حضنها.

    لذلك كان "ملء الزمان" (غل4: 4) ينتظر هذه الإنسانة التي يولد ابن الله منها.

   وقد ظهر الاتضاع في حياتها كما سنرى:

    بشرها الملاك بأنها ستصير أمًا للرب، ولكنها قالت "هوذا أنا أمة الرب" (لو1: 38) أي عبدته وجاريته. والمجد الذي أعطي لها لم ينقص إطلاقًا من تواضعها.

    بل أنه من أجل هذا التواضع، منحها الله هذا المجد، إذ "نظر إلى اتضاع أمته" فصنع بها عجائب (لو1: 48، 49).

    • ظهر اتضاع العذراء أيضًا في ذهابها إلى أليصابات لكيما تخدمها في فترة حبلها. فما أن سمعت أنها حُبلى- وهي في الشهر السادس- حتى سافرت إليها في رحلة شاقة عبر الجبال. وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر، حتى تمت أيامها لتلد (لو39: 1- 65). فعلت ذلك وهي حبلى برب المجد.

    • ومن اتضاعها عدم حديثها عن أمجاد التجسد الإلهي.

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

* كتاب كلمة منفعة - البابا شنوده الثالث

  45- تواضع الله في تمجيده لأولاده

    الله لم يشأ ان يكون موجودا وحده، فأنعم بالوجود على كائنات اخرى صارت موجودة بمشيئته " ومن تواضع الله انه حينما خلق الانسان خلقه فى مجد"..  على صورة الله وشبهه ومثاله.

    فكانت صورة الله اول مجد للانسان..

  وكانت البنوة لله مجدا آخر اعطاه للانسان..

    ويقول الكتاب:
"الذين سبق فعرفهم، سبق فعينهم، ليكونوا مشابهين لصورة ابنه..  والذين سبق فعينهم، فهؤلاء دعاهم ايضا والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم ايضا والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم ايضا"(رو8: 29: 30).

    " الخليقة نفسها ستعتق من عبودية الفساد الى حرية مجد اولاد الله" (رو8: 21).

    ونقرأ فى الكتاب عن إكليل المجد، وعن المجد العتيد ان يستعلن فينا (رو8: 18).  واننا ان كنا نتألم مع الرب فسنتمجد معه (رو8: 17).

    انها امجاد كثيرة تنتظر الانسان فى للابدية غير الامجاد التى يمنحها الله له فى العالم..

    ويقول فى المزمور (91: 14، 15) " لانه تعلق بى انجيه.  ارفعه لانه عرف اسمى (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  يدعونى فأستجيب له.  معه انا فى الضيق، انقذه وامجده".

    ان الله يفرح حينما يمنح المجد لاولاده.. 
    ولكن المجد الذى للناس شىء، والمجد الخاص بالله وحده شىء آخر..  ذاك هو مجد لاهوته.

    مجد لاهوته لا يعطيه لآخر.  انه مجد الله فى الاعالى.  انه المجد غير المحدود وغير المدرك، الذى نقول له عنه " لك المجد والعز والسجود".

    مهما نال الانسان من مجد، فلن يؤثر هذا على مجد الله.  فالنار قد تضىء منها مليون شمعة دون ان تنقص منها شيئا..

    مبارك الرب الذى مجد اولاده بأنواع وطرق شتى:منها مواهب الروح القدس، واجتراح المعجزات، وما اعطاهم من سلطان لى الشياطين وكل قوات العدو وجعلهم هيكلا لروحه القدوس، ومنحهم التبنى والمجد (رو9: 4).

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*كلمات قصيدة مناجاة للتراب:
 يا تراب الأرض
من قصائد البابا شنودة الثالث

يا تراب الأرض يا جدي وجد الناس طُرّا

انت اصلي, أنت يا أقدم من آدم عمراً

ومصيري أنت في القبر إذا وُسَدتُ قبراً

الترنيمة بتنسيق مختلف

    يا تراب الأرض يا جدي        وجد الناس طرا

    أنت أصلي، أنت يا أقدم        من آدم عمر

    ومصيري أنت في القبر،      إذا وسدت قبر


 ويقول قداسة البابا شنوده عن الأبيات السابقة: 
تذكرت مرة أننا مخلوقون من تراب الأرض، وأننا سنعود مرة أخرى إلى التراب بعد الموت فقلت في أبيات من الشعر ما سبق.

 ثم يضيف:

    على أنني راجعت نفسي، وتذكرت أن التراب هو أصل الجسد فقط، الذي خُلق من تراب او من طين، قبل انا ينفخ الله فيه نسمة حياة هي الروح. فعدت أصحِّح فكري, وأقول في أبيات أُخرى:


    ما أنا طينٌ ولكن أنا في الطين سَكْنتُ

    لست طيناً, أنا روح من فم الله خرجتُ

    سأمضي راجعاً لله أحيا حيث كنت

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*كتاب مقالات روحية للبابا شنودة الثالث

20- محبة المديح و الكرامة

    حدثتكم في مقال سابق عن التواضع، وأهميته في الحياة الروحية، ومركزه بين الفضائل.

    وأريد في هذا المقال أن أتابع هذا الموضوع، بالتحدث عن حرب عنيفة تقف في سبيل الأتضاع، وهي محبة المديح والكرامة.

    اول ملاحظة أقولها في هذا الأمر هي أن:

    التعرض لمديح الناس شيء، وحبة هذا المديح آخر. قد ينال الإنسان مديحاً من الآخرين ولا يخطئ، ولكنه إن أحب هذا المديح قد أخطأ. إن الرسل والأنبياء والقديسين والشهداء والقادة الفضلاء، كل أولئك مدحهم الناس ولم يخطئوا.. إنما الخطأ أن يحب الإنسان ألفاظ المديح ويشتهيها وتشكل جزءاً من رغباته.

    والقديسون في كل جيل كانوا يهربون من المديح أياً كان مصدره، سواء أتاهم المديح من الناس أو من داخل أنفسهم.

    وبعضهم كان يتمادي في هذا الهروب، ويبعد عن كل أسباب المديح وكل مناسباته، حتى وصل الأمر إلى أن كثيراً من هؤلاء المتواضعين كانوا ينسبون إلى أنفسهم عيوباً، وكانوا يتحدثون عن نقائصهم وأخطائهم أمام الناس، ولا يدافعون عن خطأ ينسب إليهم حتى لو لم يكن فيهم.

    أما محبو المديح، فإنهم أنواع ودرجات:

    1  أقلهم خطأ هو الإنسان الذي لا يسعي إلى المديح، ولكن إن سمع مديحاً من الناس فيه، فإنه يسر بذلك في داخله ويبتهج، وقد يبدو صامتاً لا يشعر أحد بما في داخله من إحساسات.

    2  نوع أخطر من هذا، وهو حالة الإنسان الذي يبتهج في داخله من ألفاظ المديح التي يسمعها، ويحاول أن يستزيد منها. كأن يقول عبارات تجلب له مديحاً جديداً، أو يجر الحديث إلى موضوعات مشرفة له، أو يتمنع عن سماع المديح بألفاظ متضعة تجلب له المزيد من الثناء.

    3  نوع ثالث أخطر من هذين هو حالة الإنسان الذي غذ يشتهي المديح، يحاول أن يعمل أعمال بر أمام الناس لكي ينظروه فيمدحوه. وهذا النوع هاجمة السيد المسيح، وقال عنه إنه: "إستوفي أجره" ولم يعد له أجر في السماء. ودعا الناس أن يصلوا في الخفاء، وأن يخفوا عن أعين الناس صومهم وصدقتهم وكل أعمال برهم.

    والله الذي يري في الخفاء، هو يجازيهم علانية. هؤلاء الذين يعملون البر في الخفاء، إنما يفعلون الخير حباً في الخير، وليس حباً في المديح.

    4  هناك نوع رابع في محبة المديح، وهو أصعب من كل ما سبق، وهو حالة الإنسان الذي لا يكتفي بوصول إليه، وإنما يتطوع لمدح نفسه، ويتحدث عن أعماله الفاضلة. وهكذا يقع في الزهو والتباهي والخيلاء.. وقد يتمادي في هذا الأمر فيمدح نفسه بما ليس فيه.

    5  نوع خامس أسوأ من كل ما سبق، وهو حالة الإنسان الذي يشتهي المديح وينتظره، إذا لا يصل إليه، يكره من لا يمدحه، ويعتبره عدواً قد قصر في حقة فلم يقدروه ولم يعترف بفضله كما ينبغي. وقد يتمادي في هذا الأمر فيضايق أيضاً ممن يمدحه ولكن ليس بالقدر الذي كان ينتظره، وليس بالأسلوب الذي يشبع نهمه إلى العظمة والفخر..

    مثل هذا الإنسان الذي يكره من لا يمدحه، ماذا تراه يفعل بمن ينتقده؟!

    إنه ولا شك لا يمكن أن يحتمل النقد ولا النصح ولا التوجيه، وطبعاً التوبيخ ولا الانتهار حتى ممن هو أكبر منه كأب جسدي، أو أب روحي، أو معلم أو مرشد أو رئيس .. 
ويعتبر كل نصح أو توبيخ يوجه إليه، كأنه لون من الاضطهاد يقابله بالتذمر أو بالاحتجاج أو بالثورة والغضب.

    6  على أن أسوأ درجة لمحبة المديح في نظري، هي حالة الإنسان الذي من فرط محبته للمديح يريد أن يحتكره لنفسه فقط، فلا يطيق أن يسمع مدحاً في شخص آخر، وإلا فإنه يكره لنفسه ويحسد الممدوح.

    وهكذا يعتبر من يمدح شخصاً غيره عدواً له منحرفاً عن طريق صداقته، يشبه بحالة زوجة تحب رجلاً آخر غير زوجها.. وفي الوقت نفسه يحاول ان يقلل من شأن الشخص الآخر الذي سمع مدحاً فيه، وربما يتهمه بتهم ظالمة ويسئ إلى سمعته، لكي يبقي وحده، ولا شيئاً له في عذاب الناس. من كل هذا نري أن محبة المديح تقود إلى رذائل عدة نذكر هنا بعضاً منها..  
     أول – لا شك أن محب المديح يقع في الرياء، ويحاول أن يبدو أمام الناس في صورة مشرفة نيرة خيرة غير حقيقته الداخلية، وقد يتظاهر بفضائل هو بعيد عنها كل البعد.. قد يتظاهر بالصوم وهو مفطر، وقد يتظاهر بالصفح وهو حاقد، وقد يتظاهر بالحب وهو يدس الدسائس..

     ثاني – قد يقع محب المديح في الغضب وعدم الاحتمال: فيغضب من كل من يوجه إليه نقداً، ومن كل من يخطئ له رأياً، كما يغضبه من يمدح غيره أو يفضل أحداً عليه. وتكون الكرامة صنماً يتعبد له في كل حين.. وقد تراه ثائراً في أوقات كثيرة يصيح صارخاً: "كرامتى.. ومركزى.. ".

     ثالث – قد يقع محب المديح في الحسد وفى الكراهية، ولا يكون قلبه صافياً تجاه من يظن أنه ينافسه، أو من يظن فيه أنه نال كرامة أو منصباً أو مديحاً هو أولى به منه.. وقد تعذبه الغيرة والحسد إلى أخطاء أخرى عديدة..

    رابع – قد يقع محب المديح في حالة عدم الاستقرار، فلا يثبت على حالة، وإنما يختار لنفسه في كل مناسبة الوضع الذي يجلب له مديحاً في نظر من يقابله حتى لو كان عكس موقف سابق له أو ضد رأى أبداه من قبل لنوال مديح من آخرين.

     خامس – كثيراً ما يقع محب المديح في الكذب أو المبالغة: فهو على الدوام يحاول أن يغطى أخطاءه ونقائصه بأكاذيب أو ألوان من التحايل، أو ينسب أخطاءه إلى غيره، ويظلم غيره لكي يتبرر هو.. وقد يكذب أيضاً حينما ينسب إلى نفسه مفاخر وفضائل ليست له، أو عندما يبالغ في وصف ما يرفعه في نظر الناس، محاولاً في كل ذلك أن يخفى الآخرين لكي يظهر هو.

     سادس – وقد يقع محب المديح في رذائل أخرى، كأن يدبر دسائس لمنافسيه في الكرامة، أو يشتهى موت أحدهم لكي ينال مركزه، أو يسلك في أسلوب التشهير بالغير لكي يبقى وحده في الصورة..

     وعموماً فإن محب المديح يخسر محبة الناس، لأن الناس تحب الإنسان المتواضع الذي يقدمهم على نفسه في الكرامة، والذى يختفى هو لكي يظهروا هم، والذى يمدح كل أحد، ويحب كل أحد، ولا يعتبر أحداً منافساً له..

     ومحب المديح لا يخسر الناس فقط، وإنما يخسر أيضاً أبديته، ويبيع السماء وأمجادها بقليل من المجد الباطل على هذه الأرض الفانية.. وكل الفضائل التي يتعب في اقتنائها، يبددها بمحبة المديح، ويأخذ أجر تعبه على الأرض، ولا يستبقى له أجراً في السماء..

     ومحب المديح قد يقع في خداع الشياطين التي إذ تراه مستعبداً لهذه الشهوة، تضلله برؤى كاذبة وبأحلام كاذبة وبظهورات خادعة، وتوحى إليه بأشياء تضيع نفسه.. أو قد تحاربه من جانب أخر فتدعوه بالغرور إلى درجات أعلى من مستواه يحاول إدراكها فلا يستطيع.. وتضربه بضربات يمينية وتشتت هدوءه، وتجعله يعيش في قلق وفى جنون العظمة..

     نطلب إلى الرب أن يعطينا جميعاً نعمة الاتضاع، فالمجد له وحده، وله العظمة وله القدرة.. وما أجمل قول المرتل في المزمور: "ليس لنا يارب، ليس لنا، ولكن لاسمك القدوس اعط مجداً".. له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين.

عن موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

راااااااااااااااائع يا اخوتى
شكرا ليكم 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



*معوقات الاتضاع *


* لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*الكبرياء والتواضع -أ*
​*الكبرياء** هي ارتفاع في القلب. هي حالة شخص يكبر في عينى نفسه، ويريد بالأكثر أن يكبر في أعين الناس.*
*+ وهى على نوعين: احدهما عجرفة في المظهر الخارجى: في الملبس، في الملامح، في طريقة الكلام، في المشى أو في الجلوس. هي نفخة خارجية، كأن يتكلم بنوع من التعالى، أو ينظر في عظمة، أو يجلس في عنجهية.. أو يتخير المكان البارز.. كلها كبرياء في الظاهر.*
*+ وإلى جوار هذه **المظاهر**، توجد كبرياء في داخل النفس، يظن بها هذا الشخص أنه شئ! يرى أنه كبير، ويتطور إلى ما يجب أن يعامله به الغير ككبير، وما يتعامل به معهم مما يناسب عظمته!*
*

*​*فهو يكلم الناس من فوق، هذا اذا تنازل إلى الكلام معه..*
*وهو يعاملهم بمعاملة لا يقبل على نفسه أن يعاملوه بها. معتقداً أنه يوجد فارق كبير بينه وبينهم. فهو أرفع من الناس قدراً، أو **

**هو أعمق منهم فكراً ومعرفة، أو هو أكثر شهرة أو أكثر نفوذاً. ويظن دائماً أنه على حق، وغيره على باطل. ولا يعترف مطلقاً انه قد أخطأ في شئ. ويتطلب لوناً خاصاً من الاحترام، وأسلوباً معيناً من المعاملة.*
*

*​*فما هي أسباب هذه الكبرياء اذن؟*

*ربما يكبر الإنسان في عينى نفسه من أجل مركزه، أو غناه، أو قوته، أو ذكائه، أو علمه، أو شكله وجماله، أو أناقته. أو قد يكون سبب كبريائه، ما حباه به الله من نعم أو مواهب، كالمواهب الفنية، أو القدرات الشخصية، أو بسبب مكانته العائلية. أو ربما يكبر لأسباب دينية راجعة إلى تقواه، أو لجوء البعض إليه ثقة في شفاعته!!*
*العجيب أن غالبية المتكبرين هم من النوع الذي أحسن الله إليه!!*
*فبدلاً من أن تقوده الموهبة إلى الشكر، ينحرف بها إلى الكبرياء!*
*

*​*والمفروض أن يتضع الإنسان كلما كثرت مواهبه. كما قال **القديسون**!*
*ان الشجرة المحملة بالثمار تنحنى أغصانها إلى أسفل بسبب ثقل ما تحمله من ثمر. أما الشجرة التي بلا ثمر، فإن الريح ترفع اغصانها إلى فوق بسبب خفتها.. وهكذا فالممتلئون يكونون دائماً متضعين أما الفارغون فيرفعون!*
*إن المفروض هو أن يتضع أصحاب المواهب، عارفين أن هذه المواهب هي من الله لهم، وليس منهم. انما هي موهوبة لهم من رب المواهب..*
*فواجبهم أن يرجعوا المجد إلى الله ولا ينسبوه إلى أنفسهم. فهكذا يقول **المزمور**" ليس لنا يا رب ليس لنا. لكن لاسمك القدوس اعط مجدا"*
*اذن المتضعون يشكرون الله على عطيته، ولا يمدحون أنفسهم*
*

*​*اذا افتخر إنسان بسبب موهبة أو تكبر، فما أسهل أن يرفعها الله منه، وتفارقه **النعمة** بسبب عجرفته.*
*واذا تكبر أحد بسبب قوته أو قدرته، فإن الله قد ينزع منه **القوة** والقدرة، لأنه لم يعط المجد لله وإنما لنفسه..*
*لهذا قال **سليمان الحكيم**: قبل الكسر الكبرياء. وقبل السقوط: تشامخ الروح.*
*

*​*لذلك إن أعطى الله لإنسان موهبة، فأحيانا يمنحه إلى جوارها ضيقة أو تجربة، لكى تحميه، خوفاً عليه من أن تجرفه الموهبة إلى التعالى!*
*وهكذا قيل ان **الضيقات** هي حافظة للمواهب من الكبرياء حقاً، ما أصعب المواهب! وما أكثر الذين لم يستطيعوا احتمالها!*
*فقد يمنح الله بعض المواهب لإنسان، فلا يستطيع ان يحتملها، بل يمشى في الأرض مرحاً، ويرتفع قلبه في خيلاء، ولا تسعه الدنيا..*
*ولذلك ما أصدق **القديس أنطونيوس** حينما قال: ان احتمال **الكرامة** (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات) أصعب من احتمال الإهانة.*
*

*​*المتكبر يحب السيطرة والنفوذ، ويبحث عنهما. فإذا حصل على سلطة يستخدمها إلى آخر حدودها، أو يسئ استخدامها أو قد يتجاوز حدوده وحقوقه وسلطته، ويستخدم نفوذاً ليس له، ويتسلط، ويأمر وينهى في عظمة وتعال..*
*أما المتواضع فلا يحب السيطرة. ولا يستخدم السلطة وهى في يده.. *
*ولا يحب أن يأمر كثيراً، وفى سلطانه الأمر.. وحينما يكون رئيساً لعمل، يعامل مرءوسيه في رقة ولطف. وقد يكون حازماً، ولكن في غير عنف. وفى طاعتهم لأى ارشاد، يشكرهم ويمتدح عملهم.*
*

*​*من مظاهر الكبرياء أيضاً: الأفتخار والحديث عن النفس:*

*والمقصود هو أن يكسب الشخص مديح الغير واطراءهم. وفى الواقع أن من يتحدث عن فضائله ومزاياه، إنما يستخدم أسلوب أنصاف الحقائق.لأنه لو ذكر الحقيقة كاملة عن نفسه، لكان يلزمه أيضاً أن يذكر النواحى، السلبية في حياته.أما في ذكره الحسنات فقط من تصرفاته، فهو لا يكون في ذلك كامل الصدق، ولا كامل العدل..!*
*ومثل هذا الشخص قد يثير غيره، فيضطرهم أن يذكروا له عيوباً، لكى يقيموا توازناً بين مديحه لنفسه وحقيقة ذاته.. ولكنه في **محبته للمديح**، **لا يقبل النقد**، فيدافع عن نفسه بجميع الطرق التي تقبل النقد أيضاً، ويدخل في صراع**.**مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*
*

*​*أما المتواضع، فهو لا يتحدث عن نفسه، ولا يمتدح ذاته.*
*لا يتحدث عن اعماله، إنما أعماله هي التي تتحدث عنه. وهو من جانبه يحاول أن يعمل **الخير** في الخفاء، ولا يظهر ذاته بقدر امكانه!*
*وإن مدحه الناس يهرب من ذلك في إستحياء. وفى داخل نفسه يشعر أنه لا يستحق المديح، بسبب ما يعرفه عن ذاته من نقائص لا يعرفها الناس عنه.. يعرضها أمام الله في صلاته طالباً **المغفرة** – وإن كان في مسؤلية، واضطر أن يتحدث عن إنجازات العمل، فإنه لا يركز الحديث على ذاته، إنما يخص بالأكثر المجهود الذي قام به العاملون معه، والمعونات الآخرى التي ساعدت على **النجاح**.*
*

*​*من مظاهر الكبرياء أيضاً: الأنانية وما تلده من أخطاء:*

*المتكبر يقع دائماً في **الأنانية ومحبة الذات**، فهو إنسان متمركز حول ذاته، لا يرى في الدنيا سوى نفسه فقط . وكل من يصطدم بذاته هذه، ينبغى ان يحطمه، لتبقى ذاته وحدها وتكبر.. بينما نرى المتواضع يحب جميع الناس، ويفرح لهم إن نجحوا وكبروا.*
*

*​*أنانية المتكبر تقوده كذلك إلى الحسد والغيرة والمنافسة.*

*فالكبرياء هي أم الحسد.. وكل متكبر يمكن أن يكون حسوداً. *
*والحسود يتغذى بمصائب الآخرين. لذلك فالمتكبر يثقل عليه أن يمتدح غيره، في مجال يرى أن يكون فيه المديح له وحده. فمحبة الذات والأنانية تقوده إلى الحسد والغيرة. فلا يطيق أن يسمع مديحاً يقال في غيره!*
*قال **أحد الآباء الروحيين** " افرحوا بكمال أخوتكم" ولكن المتكبر لا يفرح بكمال غيره. انه يريد ان يكون هو المتفوق البارز الوحيد!*
*أما الإنسان المتواضع، فلا يحسد غيره. لأنه لا ينافس أحدا في الرفعة وهو- في إتضاعه- يقدم غيره على نفسه في الكرامة. ويفرح بنجاح الكل، ويهنئهم من كل قلبه.*
*

*​*نقطة أخرى.. وهى أن الكبرياء تلد التذمر، بعكس الأتضاع: *
*فالمتواضع- اذا أخذ شيئاً قليلاً- يشكر عليه، ويعتبره أكثر مما يستحق. وحتى إن لم يأخذ شيئاً، يشكر على مجرد الحياة والصحة!*
*لذلك فهو في فرح دائم، وفى قناعة ورضا.. *
*أما المتكبر فهو يتذمر مهما أخذ، شاعراً، أنه يستحق أكثر وأكثر!!*
*وهو على استمرار يشعر **بالظلم**، سواء من جهة الأخذ، أو من جهة التعامل. كل ما يناله، يدعى أنه أقل مما يستحق.. ومهما نال يسخط ويتذمر، لأنه دائماً يطلب المزيد، ولا يكتفى .. لذلك في نفسيته مرارة نتيجة لكبرياء طموحاته.*​ 

*المصدر *



*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/His-Holiness-Pope-Shenouda-III-Books-Online/20-Makalat/1-AkhbarElYom/CopticPope-Articles-070-Pride-n-Humbleness-.html*


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
*الكبرياء والتواضع - ب*
​*المتواضع إنسان وديع، والمتكبر يفقد روح الوداعة الأنسان المتواضع، هو إنسان هادئ وديع يتصرف في كل أمر بهدوء. وهدوء في الفكر والقلب، هدوء في الأعصاب، هدوء في التعامل يحل كل مشكلة في هدوء يملك السلام على قلبه وألفاظه.*
*أما المتكبر فلا يعرف الهدوء ولا الوداعة، بل يظنها لوناً من الضعف. لذلك فتصرفاته تتميز بالعنف ويرى ان العنف مظهر للقوة.. حتى صوته يكون في الغالب صاخباً أو حاداً.*
*وبينما يمر عليك الانسان الوديع كنسيم رقيق عطر، يمر بك الانسان المتكبر كعاصفة هوجاء تود ان تقتلع كل شئ.. *
*

*​*المتواضع طيب القلب، ومتسامح ومسالم. يتحاشى الخصومة مع الناس، ويود ان يحيا مع الكل في سلام. *
*يكون دائماً بشوشاً ومبتسما، لا يعبث في وجه أحد. لا يتهجم ولا يقطّب جبينه. له ابتسامة حلوة محببة إلى الكل، وملامح *

*مريحه لمن يتأملها. ولا تسمح له طبيعته الهادئة أن يزجر ويوبخ ولا أن يحتد ويشتد. إنما في وداعة ولطف، يوجه غيره أذا لزم التوجيه، دون ان يخدش شعور إنسان..*
*

*​*المتواضع لا يسرع إلى الغضب. وعلى قد إمكانه لا يُغضب أحداً. إنه حليم، واسع الصدر، طويل البال، سهل التفاهم مع الآخرين، يأخذ ويعطى معهم في هدوء.*
*هو ليس سهل الأستثارة، مهما أراد أحد أن يثيره، يتلقى ذلك في موضوعية، بعيداً عن التأثر الشخصى، ولا يحتد، ولا يثار لنفسه. إنما يوضّح الأمور بغير إنفعال، ويكسب الطرف الآخر. ويضع امامه قول سليمان الحكيم" الجواب اللين يصرفه الغضب" *
*أما المتكبر، فهو حساس جداً لكرامته، يثور لأتفه الأسباب، وقد يثور بلا سبب، سوى ظنه السوء في من يتعامل معه، أنه تصرف بأسلوب لا يليق. لذلك فهو سريع التذمر والضجر.*
*أما المتواضع فيندر أن يتذمر أو يتضجر أو يشكو.*
*

*​*الإنسان الوديع المتواضع، يتمتع بسلام داخلى، لا ينزعج، ولا يضطرب، ولا يتجسس، مهما كانت الأسباب الخارجية...*
*إنه يذكرّنا بالجنادل السته التي في مجرى النيل – التي سُميت خطاً بالشلالات إنه صخور ثابتة قوية، مهما هاج البحر وارتفعت الأمواج وصدمتها، فلن تتأثر بشئ. بعكس السفن التي تهتز وتضطرب أمام الأمواج، وتميل ذات اليمين وذات اليسار...*
*هكذا الوديع، هو كالصخرة أو الجندل، ثابت لا يتزعزع. كما قال داود النبى في المزمور" إن يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى. وإن قام عليَّ قتال ففى هذا انا مطمئن".. إنه الإيمان بالله الذي يحفظ الودعاء، فلا يضطربون. إنما في ثقة يطمئنون إلى معونته*
*

*​*الانسان المتواضع سهل التعامل. لا دهاء عنده، ولا مكر, ولا خبث، ولا هو يظهر غير ما يبطن...*
*إنه بسيط. وكلمة (بسيط) هنا لا تعنى السذاجة. كلا، بل تعنى عدم التعقيد. فهو قد يكون حكيماً جداً. ولكنه في حكمته لا يعقد الأمور, ولا يلف ويدور في حديثه، ولا يدبر خططاً ضد أحد. هو صريح ومريح، يمكنك أن تثق به وتطمئن إليه..*
*بعكس المتكبر الذي لا يكشف خططه أو نواياه، معتقداً أن بقاءه لغزاً غير مفهوم يضفى عليه شيئاً من المهابة والمخافة. وهو لا يتكلم ببساطة مع أحد، خوفاً أن تكون البساطة ضد الوقار!*
*

*​*الإنسان الوديع لا يؤذى أحداً، بل يحتمل الذي من المخطئين.. وهو مملوء من الحنان والعطف حتى على أشر الخطاة وإن غضب لسبب قهرى، فإنه لا يحقد. إنما سرعان ما يصفو ويسامح. فإن رأيت انساناً قاسياً في تعامله، إعلم أنه ليس وديعاً... الوديع يحتمل المخطئ إليه، ولا يدع الحقد يدخل إلى قلبه من جهته. ويجعل مبادرة الصلح تأتى منه هو، فتعود المحبة بينهما أما المتكبر فإنه لا يغفر وإن أخطأ اليه أحد، يقول " لابد أن ألقّنه درساً لا ينساه، لكى يعرف أقدار الناس.."*
*

*​*المتواضع في طبعه أن يحترم الغير:*
*المتواضع يحترم من هو أكبر منه سناً ومن هو أعلى منه مقاماً ومركزاً، ومن هو أكثر منه علماً وفهماً، ومن هو أكبر منه من جهة القرابة أيضاً. وليس فقط من هم أكبر منه .. بل المتواضع يحترم الصغار أيضاً، ولا يستصغرهم أو يحتقرهم.*
*والمتواضع يحترم أيضاً الرأى المعارض له. بينما المتكبر لا يحتمل أن يعارضه أحد. ومن الجائز أن يسفّه كل رأى ضده ! بعكس المتواضع الذي يقبل الرأى المعارض في هدوء، ويتعامل معه برقة. المتكبر يطلب الاحترام لنفسه فقط أما المتواضع فيحترم الآخرين.. المتكبر يطلب لنفسه احتراماً وكرامة وتوقيراً وتقديراً، وإعجاباً وأطراءً.. يطلب أن يكبر في نظر الناس ويحترم. وفى نفس الوقت يعادى كل شخص لا يمنحه الاحترام المطلوب.*
*أما المتواضع، فلا يسعى وراء الإكرام والاحترام. وإن وصله يستحى من ذلك. ولذلك فهو محبوب ومحترم من الكل دون أن يطلب. بينما المتكبر- ان احترمه الناس ظاهرياً خشية منه- فهم في داخله لا يحترمه . كما قال أحد الأدباء الروحيين.*
*"من سعى وراء الكرامة (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)، هربت منه. ومن هرب منها بمعرفة سعت اليه..". مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*
*

*​*المتواضع يستر عيوب الناس، والمتكبر يكشفهم ويستهزئ بهم.. المتواضع لا يجرح أحداً ولا يُحرج أحداً. ولا يقبل ان يُخجل احداً. ولا يسأل احداً عن أسرار من الحرج أن يبوح بها. *
*أما المتكبر فيحب أحياناً أن ينكشف الناس امامه، لكى يعرف ضعفاتهم، ويقارن بينها وبين قوته! فيصغر الناس في عينيه، ويكبر هو في عينى نفسه!*
*فمن جهة عيوب الناس: المتواضع يرى كل شئ وكأنه لم ير شيئاً على الإطلاق وإن عرف، فكأنه لا يعرف.*
*إن كشف الناس، واحرجهم، والتشهير بهم.. كل ذلك يدل على عدم محبة، وعلى قساوة قلب ويزيد ذلك إذا ما وصل إلى التهكم والاستهزاء. والمتواضع بعيد عن كل هذا.*
*

*​*المتكبر يحب الغلبة والانتصار، وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بالمعرفة هو يتباهى بمعرفته.. واذا ناقش غيره، يحب ان يهزمه ويُظهر ضعفه، ويفرح بانتصاره عليه. أما المتواضع فيهمه ان يقنع من يحاوره بالحق، دون أن يشعره بالانهزام أمامه. انما يحاول ايصاله إلى الحقيقة. فإن وصل اليها يمتدحه. لا يهزم مناقشيه، بل يكسبهم.. إن بين المتكبر والمتواضع فروقاً في أسلوب وهدف الحوار: المتكبر يفكر في ذاته: كيف ينتصر وأن يحطم محاوره. بعكس المتواضع الذي يهتم بالموضوع، وكيف يتفق مع محاوره. لذلك فالمتكبر ربما يظهر في مناقشاته روح العجب والاعتداد بالذات، وربما يلجأ إلى الحدة والقسوة. ومعه يتحول الحوار إلى شجار. أما المتواضع فهو مؤدب في حوار، ورقيق. ويتخير في نقاشه الألفاظ المهذبة، ويبعد عن كل لفظ جارح او خشن او محرج. *
*

*​*المتواضع لا مانع عنده من أن يستشير، وينتفع بمعرفة غيره أما المتكبر فقد يكتفى بمعرفته ولا يرى أنه في حاجة إلى مزيد من المعرفة.*


*المصدر *

*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...icPope-Articles-069-Pride-n-Humbleness-2.html*
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

 الذات فى الكتاب المقدس لابد أن تبدأ بإنكار الذات وحمل الصليب "من أراد أن يأتى ورائى فلينكر ذاته ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى"..
 أحياناً تفرض الذات رأيها على صاحبها فتكون عامل محرك للحياة الاجتماعية.

عاملاً، يؤثران على نجاح وإقدام الإنسان مع الآخر..

1- كيف تؤثر ذاتى على علاقتى مع الآخرين :
التشاور النمطى معناه الصورة المنطبعة لذات عن الآخر وكيف يؤثر فى تفاعلها هل الآخر منافس أم معاون عدو أم حبيب. "تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم".
المقصود بالشكل: هو الخارج والعلاقات والتعاملات.
أما التجديد: تجديد الذات والصورة المنطبعة عن الآخر سواء بالخبرة الشخصية أو الخبرة المنقولة لكى نحفظ علاقتنا سليمة مع بعض فى بيت التكريس أو فى مجالات الخدمة نحتاج أن نتعامل مع التصورات التى تكونها النفس.

سمات هذه التصورات (التصور النمطى): 
فى كثير من الأحيان يكون التصور خاطئ أكثر منه صحيح.
1- يكتسب بطريقة غير مباشرة أكثر منه بطريقة مباشرة (تنقل الأخبار مبالغ فيها أو بخطأ أو مضاف إليها).
العلاج: التحفظ على خصوصيات الناس بشدة عدم التطرق لموضوعات إلا إذا كانت الضرورة للتطرق إليها لأجل فائد وإصلاح موقف.
2- يقاوم التغيرات التى تحدث نتيجة خبرة جديدة .. أى أنه يصعب تغيير انطباعى عن فرد كان تعامله يختلف عن انطباعى عنه... لأن الفكرة الجديدة لا تستطيع مسح الانطباع الأول الذى دخل ببطىء وتدريج للنفس.
3- أوضاع الهوامش: نرى أفراد داخل المجموعة منعزلة واقل أهمية هذه الهامشية إما أنها تأتى من الأفراد أنفسهم أو المجتمع يكون قد سبق وقلل قدرهم أو هم طبيعتهم سالبين لا بديل عن الأتضاع فى المفاهيم الروحية والنفسية من أقوى معوقات التعامل مع الآخر هو تصورى عن نفسى وفكرتى عن ذاتى تأكيد النفس موجود فى كل لحظة لذلك الإنسان يكرر.
4- كلمة (أنا) بدون شعور.
5- التصورات ليست عادة المتاعب النفسية عند شخص تؤدى إلى صعوبة فى التعامل مع الآخر لأنها أحياناً يكون السبب تصورات هذا الشخص عن الآخر هو السبب.

العوامل التى تؤدى إلى نفسية غير قابلة للتعامل الطبيعى مع الآخرين:

1- الوعى الزائف: كل واحد يرغب فى أن يكون أعلى مما هو فيه من المكانة - نفوس الآخرين - الرؤساء المخدومين... وبعض الأحيان يجاهد الشخص للحصول على هذه المكانة العالية وهو بذلك يزيف وعيه بواقعة الذى يجب أن يعيش فيه.

2- التعود على اجترار الأحلام: ونحن فى حياة التكريس يجب علينا أن لا نجتر سوى حياتنا التى نحياها.

3- المبالغة وتصديق النفس: تكرار الكذبة أو المبالغة مما يعطى إنجاز للموضوع تكرار الكلام فيها يجعلنى أصدقها... واشعر بعلو شأنى عن الآخرين وبذلك أحيا فى وهم إبراز الذات وتعلية شأنها عن الآخرين فيحكم علىَّ المحيطين بى "أنى أضع نفسى فى مستوى مختلف أعلى منهم".


4- عثرة للنفس: عدم إدراك الإمكانيات بواقعية وعدم التعبير عنها بواقعية.

لذلك فإن سمات الشخصية المتكاملة هى :
 إدراك الإنسان لإمكانياته بواقعية ويعبر عنها بواقعية وفى عجزه يقول "أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى".
 الحكمة والإفراز والقدرة على معرفة قدراتى فى الأمور وأعبر عنها بمقدرتى أو عدم مقدرتى بدون الإحساس بأنى أقل من غيرى فأصاب بضيق... فكل واحد يخدم فى المجال الذى لا يستطيع أن يعمله فى مجال آخر الذى يعمل فيه غيره مما ينشى التنوع... إذا كانت الذات متجلية عندى سأجد نفسى دخلت أعمال لا توافقنى.

إذا أردت وضع الذات فى وضعها الصحيح تحتاج إلى :
 التسليم بمحدودات القدرات البشرية 
 التسليم بتنوع الإمكانيات والإمكانيات نفسها عبر الزمن (الإمكانيات الجسمية والذاكرة والقدرة...).
 كلما كان الإنسان نامى فى المعرفة فإن التصورات التى يكونها عن غيره يكونها بطريقة صحيحة 
ولا غنى المعرفة الروحية التى تمكن الإنسان من التحكم فى تصوراته فلا تعوق علاقته بالآخرين.


5- التصورات التى تسود عند جماعة معينة تميل إلى الصحة حينما يكون للجماعة دور محدد... فعندما أكون متطلع قد أبحث فى مجالات لا يجب أن ابحث فيها فتسوه تصوراتى وبذلك يصور دورى غير محدد وهدفى غير واضح.

العلاج: لابد أن يكون دورى محدد وهدفى واضح.

كيف أحقق تفاعل إيجابى مع الآخر؟

أستبعد التصورات السلبية الآتية عن الآخر وهى :
1- وجود الآخر بالنسبة لى كعدمه أو وجوده لا يضايق ولكن عدم وجوده يكون أفضل.
2- تداخل الآخر معى والتنافس مع الآخر... فلا داعى للحسرة والشعور بأنه ليس له دور مثل الآخر.
3- الآخر معطل لأمورى ومصالحى إن لم تكن هناك مصلحة خاصة فإن الأمور ستسلك بما يحقق المصلحة العليا التى هى خلاص النفس.
4- الآخر مضايق لوجودى حتى فى الأشياء الصغيرة (النور والنوم - الأكل - فتح الشباك... الخ) فيتحول عند بعض الناس إلى عدو يتخيله أنه مات وتخلص منه ويرتاح لهذا الخيال..

الصورة الإيجابية لتكوين علاقات مع الآخر :



1- الآخر متعاون.
2- الآخر مكمل للخدمة.
3- الآخر محب لى.
4- الآخر حريص عليه مثل حرصى على نفسى: مثل الدفاع بين الأخوة فى الجسد، روحياً: حاموا عن الأرملة، بدلاً من حب سماع أخبار الناس.
5- الناس الذين اجتازوا معاناة والذين هزموا فى بعض الأحيان أمام قوى لم يستطيعوا التغلب عليها مثل فراق الآخرين (موت) هؤلاء الناس هم الطيبين ولهم مشاعر ناجحة فى التعامل مع الآخر.
6- الصبر على علاقة مع آخر قد تكون متعبة والقدرة على الاستمرارية حتى ولو فى صورة مهزوم فنصير مثل ذهب منقى بالنار لأننا اجتزنا الكثير.
7-البناء الجسمى - طريقة الكلام - هيئة الجسم - والحركات التى يتميز بها البعض.
8- البناء النفسى ضرورة الوعى بانفعالات النفس (الدوافع والغرائز) فإن كانت الروح ضعيفة تتسبب فى تعب الآخرين.



* د. نبيل نصحي* 



المصدر 


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:nn4RqmqWT58J:www.saint-marina.com/vb/showthread.php%3Fp%3D61113+%D9%85%D8%B9%D9%88%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%B9&cd=10&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*





عندما تتحول الخدمة إلى كرامة شخصية لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس




" لأن ابن الإنسان أيضا لم يأت لُيخدم بل ليَخدِم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين (مرقس 10 : 45) 


من المؤلم حقاً أن يشعر الخادم أنه مسئول وأنه صاحب امتياز ورتبة، يطلب احترام المخدومين ويعاتب من لا يقدم له الاحترام الواجب، ليس على أساس
كرامة الكنيسة ولكن كرامته الشخصية.


لقد تقدم للخدمة ليبذل ويتعب لأجل المخدومين حتى الموت، فهل سمعتم عن خادمة في منزل انتهرت سيدتها ووبختها مطالبة بحقوقها، بل أنها تخدم سيدها الكبير (رب البيت) وسيدها الصغير (الطفل) وتجتهد أن تجد نعمة فى أعين جميع أهل البيت. 



ولكن الخدام أحياناً يشعرون أن المسئوليات والوظائف الكنسية هى (كعكة) يحق له أن يقتطع قطعة منها، ولكن الوضع المثالى هو أن يعمل الخادم فى صمت وفرح بعيداً عن الكرامة الشخصية، بل ويفرح أن يزيد الآخرين وأن ينقص هو.. 


ويقول ابن سيراخ " ياأبنى إذا تقدمت لخدمة ربك فهىء نفسك للتجارب " 
هذا يعنى أن يهيّيء الخادم ذاته للألم وليس للكرامة. 

ويقول القديس بولس أنه يسر فى الضيقات وأنه يفتخر بألامه ما دامت لأجل الرب.. "لذلك اسر بالضعفات و الشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات لأجل المسيح لأني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي" (2كو 12 : 10) 


والخادم يخدم لكى تهييء له الخدمة مجالاً أنسب يخلص فيه.. 


ويقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه عندما غسل أرجلهم كأساس للخدمة "فان كنت وأنا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض (يوحنا 13 : 14) 


إذ أن (الخدمة قائمة على الاتضاع) كما نبههم إلى أنهم سيسلمون إلى ولاة ويحاكمون أمام مجامع وأنهم سُيجلدون ويقتلون من أجل اسمه. بل أنه على الخادم أن يشكر الله لأنه شرفه بالعمل معه لأجل الملكوت. ​ 


المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...عوقات+الاتضاع+الانبا&cd=9&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg
 

​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*للملف بقية *
*تابعوا *
*لو *

*حبيتم*



*



*


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*





​



التداريب الروحية 18\4\2010
بقلم قداسة البابا شنودة 
ان الدين ليس هو مجرد معلومات و لا مجرد امتلاء من المعرفة الدينيه فالمعرفة وحدها لا تكفى ؛ فماذا يستفيد الانسان لو كان يعرف كل المعلومات عن الفضيله دون ان يسلك فيها ؟ اننا نقرأ كثيرا و نستمع الى الكثير و نهتم بأن نحشو اذهاننا بالمعلومات فهل تغيرت اذهاننا بمجرد المعلومات ؟ ام ينبغى ان تتحول المعلومات الى عمل ؟ ان كثيرين من اصحاب المعرفة لهم ضعفات ثابته تكاد تصل الى مستوى الطباع و تستمر معهم على مدى سنوات طويله و كذلك لانهم لم يدربوا انفسهم على ترك تلك الضعفات من هنا كانت اهميه التداريب الروحيه فيها يدخل الانسان فى مواجهة عمليه مع نفسه اما ترك خطاياه او اكتساب فضائل تنقصه او النمو روحيا و هكذا يحول بها المعرفة الروحيه الى حياة و كذلك يحول الاشتياقات الروحيه الى حياة عمليه و فى التدريب العملى يعرف حقيقة نفسه و من اين يأتيه الخطأ ؟ 
ماهى اسبابه و مصادره و يدخل بالتدريب فى طريق المقاومة و يعرف العقبات التى تصادفه و اسلوب الانتصار عليها و التداريب الروحيه تدل على ان صاحبها سهران على خلاص نفسه يكتشف اخطائه و نقائصه و يتدرب على تفاديها لذلك انصحك ايها القارئ العزيز ان تكتشف اخطاءك او الاخطاء التى يكشفها غيرك لك لانه بدون اكتشاف اخطاءك لا يمكنك ان تدرب نفسك على تركها لانه لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى . فلا تتضايق اذا مما يظهر لك عيبا فيك بل استفد من هذا الكشف لكى تتدرب على التخلص من ذلك العيب بل انت نفسك حاول ان تفحص ذاتك جيدا فى ضوء وصايا الله 
و احذر من تبريرك لنفسك و التماس الاعذار فى اخطائك فالذى يبرر نفسه يبقى دائما بحيث هو لا يصلح من ذاته شيئا لان ذاته جميله فى عينيه بلا عيب !! اما الذى يحاسب نفسه بدقة ولا يعذر نفسه مطلقا مهما كانت الظروف فهذا هو الشخص الذى يمكنه ان يعرف عيوبه و يمكنه ان يدرب نفسه على تركها ان كانت تستحى من ان يكشف لك الغير خطأ فيك فلا شك ان تستحى من نفسك من نفس الخطأ فأجلس اذا الى ذاتك و كن صريحا مع نفسك الى ابعد الحدود و حاول ان تترك نقط الضعف التى فيك و نقط النقص التى تكشفها لك القراءة الروحيه او تدركها من سماعك لبعض العظات التى تشعر انها تمس حياتك .. فلو انك دربت نفسك كل اسبوع ؛ او حتى كل شهر على مقاومة نقطة ضعف واحدة لامكنك فى عام واحد ان تتخلص من 12 نقطة ضعف ؛ و ثق بأن الخطايا يرتبط بعضها بالبعض الاخر بحيث ان تخلصك من خطيئة معينه قد يخلصك من خطايا اخرى عديدة مرتبطة بها . 
كما ان تدربك على فضيله معينة و بخاصة لو كانت من الفضائل الامهات ، لابد ان ذلك سيقودك الى فضائل اخرى ما كنت قد وضعتها فى تدريبك . الفضائل ايضا مرتبطة بعضها ببعض كحلقات فى سلسله واحدة . 
ان الانسان الروحى الذى يدرب نفسه على حياة الفضيله يكتسب فى كل تدريب دون ان يقصد فضيله ضبط النفس , و فى ذات الوقت يكتسب معونة الهيه تساعده على ترك الخطيه لان من الواضح انك ان بدأت فى تدريب نفسك فى حياه الفضيله لابد ان نعمة الله ستبدأ معك ايضا . فالله جاءت قدرته - لا يتركك وحدك فى تدريبك ، بل سيعمل معك لانك بالتدريب تظهر انك جاد و ملتزم بالسلوك فى الحياه مع الله . و هذا الشعور ستتجاوب معه المعونة الالهيه . و ان كان لشيطان يحاربك لتكسر التدريب فان النعمة سوف تسندك لتنجح فيه المهم انك لا تتراجع و لا تتراخى و لا تكسل فى تدريباتك بل كن حازما مع نفسك و ان دربت نفسك على فضيله فأعلم ان الثبات فى الفضائل اهم من بدء اقتنائها لانه ما اسهل ان يسير الانسان من فضيله ما يوما او يومين او ثلاثة او اسبوعا و لكن المهم ان يستمر حتى تصبح هذة الفضيله عادة فيه او تتحول الى طبع و هكذا تحتاج التداريب الى مدى زمنى طويل تكاد ترسخ فى اعماق النفس لان كل تدبير لا يثبت فيه الانسان زمنا يكون بلا ثمر فالاستمراريه هى المحك العملى لمعرفة عمق الفضيله فيك . و ايضا تعطى فرصة لاختبار المعوقات التى تقف ضد التدريب و طريقة الانتصار عليها لهذا فأن القفز السريع من تدريب الى اخر لا يفيد روحيا ذلك لان كثيرون يريدون ان يصلوا الى كل شئ فى اقل فترة من الوقت فتكون النتيجة انهم لا يصلون الى اى شئ او انهم يضعون امامهم تداريب عديدة فى نفس الوقت بحيث ينسون بعضهم او لا يستطيعون التركيز عليها جميعا اما انت فاسلك فى تداريبك بحكمة شيئا فشيئا لكى تصل و هنا اضع امامك بعض الملاحظات :
ليكن تدريبك محددا وواضحا فلا تقل مثلا ادرب نفسى على المحبه و كلمه المحبه تشمل فضائل عديدة جدا بل يمكنك الاكتفاء بعنصر واحد تركز عليه ثم تتابع بعد ذلك و لا تقل لنفسك اريد ان اتدرب على حياة الاتضاع و الوداعة بينما تكون هذه الكلمات غير واضحة فى تفصيلها امامك و هكذا لا تفعل شيئا انما قل مثلا : اريد فى حياه الاتضاع ان ادرب نفسى على امر واحد فقط و هو اننى لا امدح ذاتى ، فان اتقنت هذا قل لنفسك : ادرب ذاتى على انى لا اسعى وراء مديح الناس . 
فان اتقنت هذا قل ادرب نفسى على شئ اخر و هو ان مدحنى احد اتذكر فى الحال خطاياى و تقصيرى و ابكت ذاتى من الداخل فان لم تستطع شيئا من كل هذا ادخل فى تدريب اخر لان التدريب ينبغى ان يكون فى حدود امكانياتك بحيث يمكنك تنفيذه عمليا . 
هناك شخص يريد ان يدرب نفسه على ترك اخطاء الكلام : فيقول : اريد ان ادرب نفسى على الصمت و لا يستطيع ذلك و قد يصمت فترة يمكن ان يتكلم بأخطاء كثيرة !
كما قال المثل : ( سقط دهرا و نطق كفرا .. انما يستطيع هذا الانسان ان يدرب نفسه على بعض نقاط فى اخطاء الكلام ، فمثلا يدرب نفسه على عدم الاطاله فى الحديث كما يحتاج الى كلمه لا يقول فيها جمله و ما يحتاج الى جمله ، لا يلقى فيه محاضرة و ان فهم محدثه ما يريد فلا داعى ان يزيد ثم يدرب نفسه على عدم مقاطعة غيره فى الحديث او يدرب ذاته على الصمت الهادئ اما ان يدخل فى التدريب على مقاومة كل اخطاء اللسان ،
فلن يصل الى شئ مرة واحدة .​


المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...وقات+الاتضاع+الانبا&cd=19&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



*الاتضاع الشكلى الوهمى *


*التدين السليم لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس*

الدين هو إنتماء البعض لمجموعة من الأفكار والمبادئ والشخصيات ذات الصلة بالمثاليات والسمو، كل ذلك تحت عنوان ما، والتدين بالتالي هو الانتماء لهذه المدرسة واتباعها، وتبني افكارها والدفاع عنها وعن رموزها.. ربما إلي حد الموت.. وهناك فرق بين الملحد والوثني، فالوثني له إله، قد يكون من الحجر أو الخشب أو الطبيعة أو المخلوقات، مثل المصريين الذي عبدوا القط والنسر والعجل والثعبان والجعران!! أما الملحد فهو يدين لبعض الافكار والنظريات والشخصيات (مثل فولتير. كارل. ماركس. سارتر) في حين ان المسيحية ليست ديناً.... ولكنها موضوع الحياة ... الخلق ... والسقوط والفداء والتكليل، والكتاب المقدس بالتالي هو قصة الله مع الإنسان. 
ومنذ فجر البشرية والانسان يبحث عن الله، وعن تعليل لما يراه من غرائب ومعضلات، لا سيما الظواهر الطبيعية، فلما عجز اتخذها آلهه فعبد الشمس والقمر والبقر... "لأن اموره غير المنظورة تري منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية... وبينما هم يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء وأبدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفني بشبه صورة الانسان الذي يفني والطيور والدواب والزحافات" (رومية 1: 20-23) والانسان خلق مفطور علي الدين، فحواء عندما انجبت طفلاً تعجبت وتحيرت ما عسي أن يكون هذا فقالت "اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب" لذلك اسمته قايين (أي قنية). 
والناس تجاه الدين انواع: فالبعض يرفضونه ويقاومونه، والبعض لهم تدين سطحي، والبعض تدينهم روحي متعقل (لهم شركة مع الله). السؤال الآن: أنت متدين وتأتي إلي الكنيسة، ولكن ما هو نوع تدينك ؟ نحن لا نبكتك... ولكننا نخشي أن يضيع تعبك... أو هلم لنتأكد معاً من سلامة المسيرة، ولكي تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم.. وترشدون آخرين لا سيما أولادكم إلي التدين السليم منذ الصغر.. فليس كل من يدخل الكنيسة متدين... وليس كل من انشغل بقضايا الدين هو متدين .. والآن الي أشكال من التدين: 
1-  المتدين السطحي (الشكلي) : هو الشخص الذي له شكل المسيحي أو إطاره، شكل الإيمان ولكن دون ثمار، له شكل *الاتضاع* ولكن دون روح وديع هادئ ومتضع، شكل المحبة ولكن باللسان فقط "لنحب لا باللسان بل بالعمل"  بسطحية ودون وعي، ويصلي كما لقوم عادة ويتناول دون أن يعرف لماذا... الصلاة تلاوات مجردة .. هذا النوع جاهز للتشكيك!!، القشرة الخارجية يمكن أن تسقط مع أي صدام خفيف، جاهز لبيع القضية. ربما كان قد تربي بالفطرة علي بعض العادات دون دراسة أو وعي.. ولكن لماذا يميل البعض إلي الشكلية أو بالأحري يقع فيها؟ هل للتضليل؟ فيستخدم المسبحة، ويحرق البخور ويطلق القداسات والترانيم فيوهم الآخرين بقداسته، أم ليرضي ضميره، بينما يترك عنه اثقل الناموس (الرحمة والعدل) أم مثلما يميل العجائز والذين طعنوا في السن إلي التدين المتأخر. هذا ويقول فرويد أن الإنسان هو الممثل الوحيد (فالحيوان مثلاً لا يعرف التمثيل) هكذا يمكن أن يتخذ صغر النفس وضعف الشخصية شكل *الاتضاع*، والعصبية الشديدة شكل الغيرة وحب الظهور أشكالاً مثل الشموسية والكورالات، وحب التسلط والزعامة شكل الخدمة في الكنيسة، كما يري البعض مهرباً لفشله في الكنيسة، فتكبر فيها ضعفاته... ولذلك قال فولتير "أن الكنيسة يمكن أن تزيد الناس عزلة... ويقول بعض الآباء "الكنيسة ليست متحفاً للمواهب وليست مؤسسة ولكنها تيار .. حركة ... انها مستشفي للخطاه" ... ولذلك يجب ألا تصبح ظاهرة اجتماعية فقط.. هذا هو السبب في قول الرب "فحين تبسطون ايديكم استر عيني عنكم وأن اكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع. ايديكم ملآنه دماً" (اش15:1) 
كما فضح السيد المسيح رياء الفريسيين عندما اهتموا بالمظهر الخارجي للتدين الخارجي مثل التمسك بالأهداب والعصابة، وهكذا الأمر بالنسبة للحجاب والايشارب مقابل الخطايا المستترة. هذا ومن بين علامات التدين السطحي كثرة الكلام والفتاوي الدينية. 
2-  الأجير: وهو الشخص الذي يتعامل مع الله بطريقة الثواب والعقاب، يطلب الأجرة ويخشي الحجيم، مثل العبيد، مع أن الله قد ارتقي بنا من العبيد إلي الأبناء إلى الأصدقاء إلى الأحباء إلي الأخوة ... يقول السائح الروسي: (الخوف من العقاب طريقة العبيد، والطمع في الثواب طريقة، الأجير ولكن الله يريدنا كأبناء له) ولعل ذلك قد جاء من التربية الخاطئة: مثل "ربنا هيزعل منك" ربنا هينجحك إذا عملت كذا .. ربنا عاقبك علشان كذا وإذا صليت سوف تنجح ... وهكذا. ولذلك تتكدس الكنائس أيام الامتحانات بالشباب، ويزيد الطلب علي الشهداء والقديسين ويظهر الورع علي الوجوه، وتكثر النذور وترتفع ملايين الأدعية من أولياء الأمور!! وفي المقابل يدخل البعض في خصومة مع الله إذا ما حدث ما لم يكن يتوقعونه أو عكس ما طلبوا، ويحاجج الأهل الله: لماذا فعل هكذا رغم انهم صلوا ودفعوا العشور... ومن هنا جاءت فكرة الفريسيون الحسابون الذي يدونون كم احسنوا وكم اساءوا... 
ولكن المسيحية تقوم علي الحب والشركة مع الله الآب بالمسيح يسوع الابن في الروح القدس (القديس كيرلس). 
لذلك الذين يقولون يوم الدينونة باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين ... سيقال لهم اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم إني لا اعرفكم قط .. ليس كل من يقول لي يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات ...." 
3-  المتشدد (التعصب): هو ذاك الذي يظن أنه رسول الله لحماية الدين، ويدافع عن الله. ولكن هناك فرق بين الأمانة المتعصبة المهذبة، والتشدد المعثر، التعصب افرز الارهاب والارهابيين والجماعات المتطرفة والذين يظنون انهم هم الفاهمين وحدهم، مشكلة هؤلاء أنهم يغلقون ملكوت السموات أمام الناس فلا هم دخلوا ولا تركو الداخلين يدخلون... "متي 23" بعض أولئك يسببون المشاكل في الكنائس... يعملون ابطالاً علي حساب الآخرين يظنون أنهم حماة العقيدة.. ولا ننسى أن ديفيد كورش اهلك عشرة آلاف في أمريكا معه موهما اياهم انهم سيلتقون بالمسيح، وكذلك فعل جونز الهولندي الذي مات هو واتباعه بالسم بنفس الادعاء. هذا النوع غالباً ليس له مخدع وليست له علاقة شخصية مع المسيح والا لكان لطيفاً وديعا... خطيته أمامه في كل حين، وعندما يدافع عن الإيمان، يميل إلي الاقناع الموضوعي دون تجريح. فالمحبة لا تحقد .. ولا تتفاخر ولا تطلب ما لنفسها. 
4-  العقلاني: هذا النوع قد يدرس الكتاب المقدس، ينقده. يقارنه. يبحث في خلفياته. يبحث عن حلول لمشاكله. يترجمه. يعلق عليه. ولكن بدون تأمل.. يقرأ لا يسمع صوت الله من خلاله، أو ليشبع بكلمة الله. لذلك فقد يكون استاذا في جامعة الكتاب المقدس، وهو ملحد أو استاذا في اللاهوت وسكيرا. يبدو أنه استاذا للعهد الجديد، وليس تلميذا للعهد الجديد!! 
     نحن لا نلغي العقل، كلا فالقديس بولس يقول اصلي بالروح واصلي بالذهن، والقديس اغسطينوس يقول انه يؤمن حتي يتعقل ويتعقل لكي يؤمن. وبالتالي لا نهمل دراسة اللاهوت والفلسفة المسيحية، لقد كان أكثر الآباء الأوائل دارسين للفلسفة اليونانية ولذلك استطاعوا محاجة الفلاسفة واقناعهم بالمسيحية... ولا مانع من المعاهد اللاهوتية، ولكن من أجل أن تكون القواعد سليمة.. والإيمان نقي. غير أن المسيحية كرزت بالسلوك والفضيلة والاستشهاد والقديسين والرهبنة.. 
الكنيسة تعرف القديس لا البطل... فهي كنيسة قديسين لا أبطال.. ولعل هذه هي مشكلة الهراطقة.. 
المسيحية شركة..  "اختبار داخلي" .. تصوروا شخصاً خارجاً من امتحان الكلية اللاهوتية أو من التخرج منها، ثم يتشاجر بالخارج مع سائق تاكسي أو زميل .. او استخدم الفاظا غير لائقة!! انه يحطم ايمانه وعقيدته من خلال سلوكه هذا !!. الواجب أن نشهد للمسيح باللطف والبشاشة والتسامح والبذل لأجل الآخرين، اكثر من العبادة الشكلية والتعصب والعقلانية أو الوسوسة، كما أن الناس يمكن أن يعثروا فينا وفي المسيحية إذا قدمنا نماذجاً سيئة. 
*المسيحية إيمان سليم. عبادة مفرحة. قلب محب. ملامح وديعة. كلمات هادئة.*




*المصدر *

*http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...=1654+الاتضاع+الشكلى&cd=1&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg*
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



*لا للشكلية والحرفية
بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
جريدة الأهرام     *



?? الإنسان الفاضل يهتم بعُمق الأمور وليس بشكليتها. ومن جهة تعامله مع وصايا اللَّه، يهتم بروحانيتها وليس بحرفيتها.
 ذلك لأنَّ الشكليات هى المظهر الخارجي. والإنسان الروحي لا يهتم بالمظهر إنما بالجوهر. وليس هذا فقط من جهة الأمور الدينية، وإنما حتى في الأمور الإدارية والمدنية والحياة عامة. وسنحاول في هذا المقال أن نتناول العديد من الأمثلة لشرح هذا الموضوع:
?? كان اليهود وبخاصة أيام إشعياء النبي يهتمون بالعبادة الشكلية من صلوات وأصوام وتقديم ذبائح والاهتمام بالاحتفالات والأعياد الدينية، بينما هم بعيدون عن اللَّه تماماً. ولذلك رفض اللَّه صلواتهم وقال لهم: " حين تبسطون أيديكم، أستُرُ وجهي عنكم. وإن أكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع. أيديكم ملآنة دماً ". وقال عنهم أيضاً: " هذا الشعب يُكرمُني بشفتيه، أمَّا قلبه فمُبتعدٌ عني بعيداً ". حقاً إن اللَّه يُريد العبادة التي من القلب وليس مُجرَّد الشكليات الخارجية. 
?? مثال آخر، قد يركع الإنسان ويسجد. ويظن أن السجود هو إنحناء الجسد أو مُجرَّد ملامسة الرأس للأرض. ويهتم بهذه الشكلية ويكتفي بها. بينما روحانية السجود هى إنحناء الروح مع الجسد أيضاً، وهذا لا يأتي إلاَّ بخشوع النَّفس من الداخل. وسجود الإنسان الخاشع أمام اللَّه يختلف تماماً عن مُجرَّد السجود الخالي من خشوع القلب. وجوهر السجود هو الشعور بعظمة اللَّه وهيبته، فأمامه تنحني الرأس حتى تلامس الأرض ويشعر الإنسان إنه 
لا عظمة له أمام عظمة اللَّه. وهكذا قال داود النبي في مزاميره: " لَصِقَتْ بالتُّراب نَفْسِي ". ولم يقل لصقت بالتراب رأسي.
?? الصلاة أيضاً ليست مُجرَّد ألفاظ نُردِّدها. فهذا الترديد هو مُجرَّد شكلية الصلاة. 
إنما الصلاة في جوهرها، هى صلة اللَّه ومن هذا أخذت اسمها. والصلاة في عمقها هى 
انفتاح القلب للَّه، بكل خشوع، وكُل حُب، وكل إيمان. لذلك عجيب جداً أن يُصلِّي إنسان، 
أو يظن إنه يُصلِّي، بينما لا توجد صِلة بينه وبين اللَّه فيما يسميها صلاة!! فإن كانت لك مثل هذه الصلاة الشكلية التي رُبَّما تكون أيضاً بلا فهم وبلا مشاعر، فقل لنفسك في صراحة تامة: " أنا ما وقفت أمام اللَّه لكي أعدّ ألفاظاً!! "... إن علاقتك باللَّه في الصلاة ليست علاقة مع شفتيك إنما مع قلبك قبل كل شي.
?? نطبق هذا الأمر أيضاً من جهة العطاء أو الصدقة. فجوهر العطاء هو أن تعطي من قلبك ومن حبك لا أن تعطي من مالك ومن جيبك. لأنَّ البعض قد يعطي بغير مشاعر، 
لمُجرَّد التنفيذ الحرفي لوصية اللَّه، أو يعطي حياء منه حينما يطلب ذلك منه، أو يعطي وهو متذمِّر، أو يعطي الفقراء وهو يحاسبهم حساباً عسيراً ويقول أحياناً: هذا مستحق وهذا غير مستحق. أو يعطي مجاملة لبعض المشروعات الاجتماعية التي تقوم بها بعض الهيئات ... 
وفي كل ذلك يظهر أن القلب غير مشترك في العطاء، أو أن العطاء غير مرتبط بمحبته للمحتاجين واشفاقه عليهم، أو يعطي بشيء من التعالي والافتخار!! كل ذلك هو لون من الحرفية في العطاء أو الشكلية التي تخرج عن روح المحبة والشفقة والمشاركة الوجدانية مع أولئك المحتاجين. أمَّا الإنسان الروحي فيرى أن المُعطي الحقيقي هو اللَّه. وأن ما يعطيه هو للناس قد أخذه من اللَّه ليوصله منه إليهم، في اتضاع وإنكار للذات.
?? بنفس المنطق نتكلَّم من جهة الصوم. فروحانية الصوم هى في إخضاع الجسد وضبط النفس، تمهيداً لأن يكون ذلك منهج حياة. غير أنه قد يوجد شخص يهتم بالشكل فقط، 
أي مُجرَّد فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام. ثم بعد ذلك يعطي جسده ما يشتهيه بغير انضباط! وبهذا فإن ما ينتفع به في صومه، يفقده بعد إفطاره. ويذكرني هذا الأمر بقول أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي عن زجاجة الخمر:
رمضان ولَّى هاتها يا ساقي .. مشتاقة تسعى إلى مشتاق
        بينما روحانية الصوم تقول إن الذي امتنع شهراً من الزمان عن زجاجة الخمر، 
من المفروض أنه قد وصل إلى قوة الإرادة التي يرفض بها تلك الزجاجة. ولا يقول عنها إنه مشتاق يسعى إلى مشتاقة.
?? نقطة أخرى وهى أن اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ قد وهبنا يوماً في الأسبوع ليكون يوماً مخصصاً لعبادته، ولهذا أيضاً جميع البلاد تُعفي الموظفين من العمل في هذا اليوم. غير أن كثيرين ينسون جوهر هذا اليوم ويعتبرونه مُجرَّد يوم عطلة يقضونه كيفما يشاؤون دون أن يدخلوا إلى العمق ويخصصوه كله لعبادة اللَّه وخدمته.
        فاسأل يا أخي نفسك عن موقفك من هذا اليوم، وهل أنت تخصص للَّه جزء يسيراً منه أم تعطيه اليوم كله؟ ... ونفس الكلام نقوله عن الأعياد والمواسم الدينية وجوهرها وليس حرفيتها، ومقدار نصيب اللَّه منها؟! وهل هى لمجرد اللهو أم لها طابع التقديس؟!
?? ننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى وهى خدمة المجتمع، سواء الخدمة الفردية أم ما تقوم به بعض المؤسسات من خدمة عامة أو اجتماعية ... فهل الذي يقوم بهذا العمل يعتبر خادماً للمجتمع بقدر ما تحمل هذه الكلمة من معنى؟ أم أن هؤلاء الخدام ينسون كلمة خدمة. ويرتفع قلبهم، ويتسلطون في مواقع خدمتهم، ظانين أن عضويتهم في تلك المؤسسات أو الجمعيات 
أو رئاستهم لها تعطيهم السلطة فيما يخدمون. وهكذا يكونون قد فقدوا جوهر الخدمة ومعناها، وأصبحت الخدمة بالنسبة إليهم مجالاً لإظهار الذات، أو مُجرَّد أعمال إدارية ومالية يقوم بها الأعضاء، أو مُجرَّد أنشطة لتلك الهيئات وفي كل ذلك ينسون جوهر الخدمة وعُمقها وروحانيتها.
?? موضوع الشكليات يدخل أيضاً في نطاق الأخلاقيات. فرُبَّما شاب يظن أنه عفيف لأنه 
لم يرتكب الخطية عملياً، بينما شهوة الخطيئة في قلبه تملأ أفكاره وأحلامه. وعن مثل 
هذا الشخص قال القديس چيروم: " هناك اشخاص لهم عفة في أجسادهم، بينما أرواحهم 
زانية "،... بنفس الوضع إلى حد ما في الاهتمام بالشكليات، تلك الفتاة التي تظن أن كل العفة في اختيار نوع ملابسها، وليس في نقاء القلب أو طهارة السلوك!!
?? نذكر في هذا المجال أيضاً، الاحترام الشكلي. فقد يوجد أشخاص في العمل يقابلون رؤساءهم بمظهر من الاحترام الشديد والطاعة، بينما قلوبهم بغير ذلك ... وبنفس المنطق الذين يتحدَّثون كثيراً عن الوطنية واحترام بلادهم، بينما في جوهر حياتهم لا يخدمون وطنهم كما ينبغي بل يركزون على ذواتهم كيف ينتفعون من كل وضع أو مركز يوجدون فيه. وينظرون إلى الوظائف على أنها مُجرَّد مجال للكسب المادي وليس لخدمة المجتمع. ومن هذا الوضع نائب الدائرة الذي ينسى إنه في خدمة الدائرة. وتصبح الدائرة هى التي خدمته باختياره نائباً!!
​



المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...2465+الاتضاع+الشكلى&cd=13&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*فوائد الاتضاع واقوال اباء عن الاتضاع *​*






قبل النعمة التواضع و قبل التاديب الكبرياء (القديس مار اسحق السريانى)​ 
 
​​





تواضُع القلب يتقدّم الفضائل كلها، والكبرياء هو أساس الشرور كلها. الأنبا موسى الأسود​ 

 
​​





إن كنتَ مُحِبًّا للتواضعئ فلا تكن محبًا للتزيُّن، لأن الإنسان الذي يحب الزينة لا يستطيع أن يحتمل الازدراء، ولا يسرع إلى الأعمال .الحقيرة، إذ هو صعب عليه جدًا أن يخضع لمَن هو أقل منه ويخجل من ذلك افحص ذاتك باستقصاء، وأنظر بأي نوع زللت، وأطلب من الله أن يغفر لك. القديس مار اسحق







تحفظوا من الكبريا ء وهي تبعد الإنسان عن الله فإنها رأس كل شر. (الأنبا صموئيل المعترف​ 






ليس من يحتقر ذاته هو المتضع، ولكن مَن قَبِلَ مِن غيره ضروب الهوان بفرح، فهذا هو المتضع. أحد الآباء الشيوخ ​ 
 
​​​​



[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يا بني، كن متواضعًا جميع أيام حياتك. وتمسَّك بكل شيء حسن. ولا تسأل عن الأشياء الرديئة، بل اجعل طريقك بعيدًا عنها. وليكن كلامك بحلاوة بلا خسارة، لأن المجد والهوان هو من قِبَل الكلام. أحبب الرحمة وتذرَّع بالإيمان (الأنبا أنطونيوس[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 

[/FONT]​​​​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]





الاتضاع عمل الهى كبير , وطريقه متعبه للجسد[/FONT] " [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]القديس يوحنا الدرجى[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ما هو التواضع ؟ هو ضمير لايتعظم فى نفسة[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وبماذا يكمل الاتضاع ؟ يكمل بان لايظن الضمير فى نفسه انه حكيم [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وما هى زينته ؟ عندما يفكر الانسان انه ليس احد ارذل منه , ويتحقق انه انقص من الجميع "القديس يوحنا التبايسى"[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]





الاتضاع هو ان تعد جميع البشر افضل منك متاكدا من كل قلبك انك اكثر منهم خطيه "القديس انطونيس الكبير"[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]





الاتضاع هو ان يحقر الانسان ذاته فى كل شىء "مار اسحق[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]





الاتضاع هو بيت اللاهوت , واينما وجد سكن الله فيه "مار يعقوب السروجى[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT] 
​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ما هو الاتضاع ؟[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الاتضاع هو ان يحسب الانسان نفسه ترابا ورمادا ويقول : " انا من انا " ! ومن يحسبنى انى شيئا , ومالى انا مع الناس لانى عاجز ولايقول عن امر " ماذا ؟ , او ماذا يكون هذا ؟ " ويكون ماشيا بخضوع كثير فى طرقه ولايساوى نفسه بغيره , واذا احتقر ورذل لايغضب[/FONT] "[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]القديس برصنوفيوس
​
[/FONT]​*
*المصدر *

*http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2850*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*
اقوال الاباء عن التواضع
الاتضاع عمل الهى كبير , وطريقه متعبه للجسد0
" القديس يوحنا الدرجى" 0​ 

ما هو التواضع ؟ هو ضمير لايتعظم فى نفسه0
وبماذا يكمل الاتضاع ؟ يكمل بان لايظن الضمير فى نفسه انه حكيم0
وما هى زينته ؟ عندما يفكر الانسان انه ليس احد ارذل منه , ويتحقق انه انقص من الجميع0 "القديس يوحنا التبايسى"0​ 


الاتضاع هو ان تعد جميع البشر افضل منك 000 متاكدا من كل قلبك انك اكثر منهم خطيه0 "القديس انطونيس الكبير"0​ 


الاتضاع هو ان يحقر الانسان ذاته فى كل شىء0 "مار اسحق"​ 

0
الاتضاع هو بيت اللاهوت , واينما وجد سكن الله فيه0 "مار يعقوب السروجى"0​ 

ما هو الاتضاع ؟
الاتضاع هو ان يحسب الانسان نفسه ترابا ورمادا ويقول : " انا من انا " ! ومن يحسبنى انى شيئا , ومالى انا مع الناس لانى عاجز 0 ولايقول عن امر " ماذا ؟ , او ماذا يكون هذا ؟ " 0 ويكون ماشيا بخضوع كثير فى طرقه 0 ولايساوى نفسه بغيره , واذا احتقر ورذل لايغضب0
"القديس برصنوفيوس"0​ 
*

* المصدر *


*http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cacheqQ4JGjmNcYJ:christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php%3Ft%3D8557+%D8%A7%D9%82%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84+%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%A1+%D8%B9%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%B9&cd=3&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg*


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*



*من اقوال لاباء عن الاتضاع*

قال انبا يوحنا القصير .... *الاتضاع* ومخافه الله يفوقان كل الفضائل الاخرى

قال الانبا بنيمين .... كما ان الشجره ثابته من الاسفل كذلك من يضع ذاته لن يسقط ابدا

من *اقوال* الشيوخ 

لاتكن متضعا ــ فقط ــ فى كلماتك بل وفى عملك ايضا

..................

افضل ان اتعلم على ان اعلم

.................

*الاتضاع* غير ممتع فى نظر الناس ولكنه مملح بملح .. جيد المذاق لمن يتدرب عليه ويعيش به

................

لايكون *الاتضاع* بلا ملح بل يملح بملح

يقصد .. احتمال المتضع للتجارب

................

ان كان *الاتضاع* يهبط لاسفل فانه يرفع للسماء ورغم

ان الكبرياء ترفع الى العلاء فانها تهبط الى الهاويه

.................

افضل ان اكون مهزوما باتضاع من ان اكون غالبا بافتخار

...............

عندما يقول المرء لرفيقه سامحنى وفى ذات الوقت يتضع

فان الشياطين تتبدد من امامه

...............

عندما يمتدحون انسانا يجب ان يتذكر جطاياه ويقول

فى نفسه انا غير مستحق لما يقال عنى

.................

لو اعتاد الانسان ان يكون معلما فان هذا السلوك المتكبر سيتعبه

راجع يع 1:3-18

..................

ازدراء الشخص سور قوى

بمعنى

عدم اعجاب الشخص بذاته يحميه من داء الغرور

.................................................. ........



نقلا *عن* كتاب سير القديسين

المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...وال+اباء+عن+الاتضاع&cd=20&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*


كان إنسانٌ اسمُه اصطفان، سالكاً طريقَ النساكِ ساكني البريةِ، هذا أقام في مصارعةِ التقشف سنين عديدة، وكانت قلايته في منحدرِ الجبلِ الذي سكنه إيليا، وفي أواخر أيامهِ صعد إلى ذروةِ الجبلِ في مواضع حرجةٍ مغشوشةٍ ليس فيها عزاء، فأقام هناك مصلياً نادباً متجملاً بجميع الفضائلِ، فمرض مرضاً قضى فيه نحبه، وقبل موته بيومٍ واحدٍ، شَخَصَ بعقلِه وعيناه مفتوحتان والتفتَ يُمنى ويُسرى، وكأن محاسِباً يحاسبه والجماعةُ تسمع، فكان مرةً يقول: «نعم، هذا صحيح». ومرةً يقول: «لا، هذا كذب». ومرةً أخرى: «نعم، إلا أنني صُمتُ عوض هذا كذا وكذا وبكيتُ وتعبتُ». وفي أشياءٍ أخرى كان يقول: «نعم، وليس لي ما أقول في هذا، ولكن رحمةَ اللهِ كثيرةٌ». وفي أشياءٍ أخرى يقول: «لا، هذا كذب، لم أفعله». وكان المنظرُ مبهراً مفزعاً، وعلى هذه الصفةِ فارق الدنيا محاسَباً، وأما ما انتهى إليه أمرُه، ومصيرُ القضيةِ بالنسبةِ إليه فما أبانها.

القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي: سؤال: «لماذا نرى قوماً من الصديقين ينازعون (عند الموتِ) أياماً ويُحاسبون، وقوماً خطاةً نراهم يقضون أجلَهم بسكونٍ وهدوء»؟

الجواب: «إن عرفنا جميعَ أحكامِ اللهِ فنحن إذن آلهةً، فجيدٌ هو لنا ألا نفتش تفتيشاً زائداً *عن* مثل هذه الأحكامِ لأنه يتفق أن رجالاً أبراراً يُعاقبون في وقتِ نزعهم الأخير، لنرى نحن ذلك ونفزع ونعف، كما أنه ربما كان لأولئك القديسين – بما أنهم بشرٌ – زلةٌ صغيرةٌ، فيُنظَفون بذلك العقابِ في وقتِ نزعهم تنظيفاً تاماً بليغاً، ويمضون بلا عيبٍ أنقياء».

قال القديس غريغوريوس: «إن هذا النزع يُنظِّف النفوسَ الخارجةَ من العالمِ من الخطايا الدَنيَّة الخفيفة، وذلك بحسب ما سمعتُه من رجلٍ قديسٍ، حكى لي *عن* قديسٍ آخر فقال: إنه لما حضرته الوفاةُ فزع فزعاً عظيماً، وبعد موتِه ظهر لتلاميذِه بحلةٍ بيضاء، دالاً بذلك على البهاءِ الذي حصل عليه».

قال القديس مكسيموس: «لا نحتمل الأفكارَ التي تُصَغِّر لنا الخطايا إذ أن الربَّ أمرنا أن نتحفظ منها قائلاً: تحفَّظوا من الأنبياءِ الكذبةِ الذين يأتونكم بثيابِ الخرافِ ومن داخلهم ذئابٌ خاطفةٌ. لأنه مادام فكرُنا منزعجاً من الخطيةِ، فلا نكون قد حظينا بالصفحِ عنها والغفران، لأننا ما عملنا أثمارَ التوبةِ، لأن ثمرَ التوبةِ هو عدمُ انفعالِ النفسِ وعدمُ انفعالِ النفسِ هو تمحيصُ الذنوبِ، فإذا كنا نوجد وقتاً ما قلقين من الآلام فلنتُب إذن توبةً نقيةً، كي ما إذا عُتقنا من الآلامِ نحظى بالصفحِ *عن* الذنوبِ».

سؤال: «كيف تتحقق النفسُ أن اللهَ قد سامحها من خطاياها»؟

الجواب: إذا ما نظرتْ ذاتَها في طبقةِ ذاك القائل: «لقد أبغضتُ الظلمَ ورذلتُه وناموسَك أحببتُه». والقائل أيضاً: «أنا أسبحك برحمةٍ وحكمٍ». فلنعمل عملَ التوبةِ، لنُظهرَ حكمَ اللهِ العادلِ، ويُتِمُ فينا رحمتَه إذ يغفر لنا خطايانا.

سأل أخٌ الأنبا مادانا: «قل لي كلمةً». فقال له الشيخُ: «امضِ واسأل الله أن يهبَ لك في قلبك نوحاً واتضاعاً، واجعل بالَك من خطاياك كلَّ حينٍ، ولا تدن أحداً، بل اجعل نفسَك تحتَ كلِّ الناسِ، ولا تجعل لك مرافقةً مع صبي، ولا معرفةً بامرأةٍ، ولا صداقةً مع هيراطيقي، واقطع عنك الدالةَ، واحفظ لسانَك، وامسك بطنَك *عن* الخمرِ قليلاً، ولا تكن محباً للقنيةِ ولا تلاجج أحداً ولا تحارنه، وهذا هو *الاتضاع*».

قال أنبا يوسف: «أنا أعرفُ إنساناً له السيرة الجسدية، فكان يصوم إما يومين يومين، وإما أربعةً أربعة، واتفق مرةً وهو صائمٌ أربعة أيامٍ أن وقع في قلةِ القوةِ، فجاءه صوتٌ يقول له: لا تحتقر أحداً من الإخوةِ، ولا تدن أحداً من خليقةِ اللهِ، وما استطعتَ أن تعملَه اعمله، لكن ضع ذاتَك فقط، وتحفَّظ على قدرِ قوتِك وأنت تخلص». وأنبا يوسف هذا، هو الذي قاتله الشيطان بالزنى وهو صبي، فأرسله أبوه ليقيمَ أربعين يوماً، فأبصر الشيطانَ بشكلِ امرأةٍ سوداء.

قيل من أجل الأب اللينوس إنه كان مرةً يخدم والإخوةُ جالسين عنده يمدحونه، وهو لا يجيبهم البتة، فقال له إنسانٌ منهم: «لماذا لا تجيب الآباءَ وهم يسألونك»؟ فقال: «لو أجبتُهم لصرتُ مثلَ مَن يقبل المدحَ».

سأل أخٌ شيخاً قائلاً: «كيف نتعب نحن في النسكِ ولا ننال المواهب مثل الأولين»؟ قال له الشيخُ: «كان في ذلك الزمانِ الحُبُّ الكثير حيث كان كلُّ واحدٍ يجرُّ رفيقَه إلى فوق، أما في هذا الزمانِ فقد قلَّ الحبُّ، وصار كلُّ واحدٍ يجرُّ رفيقَه إلى أسفل، ومن أجلِ ذلك لا ننال المواهبَ».

قال شيخٌ: «كما أننا نحمل معنا ظلَّنا أينما ذهبنا، كذلك يجب أن يكونَ البكاءُ معنا في كلِّ موضعٍ، كالقولِ: أعوِّم كلَّ ليلةٍ سريري وبدموعي أبلُّ فراشي».

سأل أخٌ شيخاً قائلاً: «كيف يأتي خوفُ اللهِ إلى النفسِ»؟ قال له الشيخُ: «إذا وُجد في الإنسانِ الاتضاعُ والكفرُ بكلِّ الأشياءِ وبنفسهِ أيضاً، وكان لا يدين أحداً، فخوفُ اللهِ يأتيه».

قال شيخٌ: «ما تكرهه لنفسِك، لا تَقُلْهُ لآخر، فأنت تغضب على من ينمُّ عليك، فلا تنمَّ أنت على أحدٍ، أنت تبغض من يشتمك، فلا تشتم أنت أحداً، فمن له أذنان تحفظان هذه الأمور فإنها تكفيه».

وقال شيخٌ: «جيد هو أن يوجد اسمُك مكتوباً في بيوت المساكين والأرامل والضعفاءِ، ذلك أفضل من أن يوجد مكتوباً في بيوت باعة الخمر، وجيد هو أيضاً أن يوجد فمك منتناً من الصومِ، فذلك أفضل من أن يوجد فيه رائحة خمر».

قال شيخٌ: «إن أنبا كاما قال لي، إن كلَّ خطيةٍ نفعلها يغفرها لنا لله إذا دعوناه، فإذا تاب إليَّ أخي ولم أغفر له فلن يغفرَ لي الله البتة».

كما قال شيخٌ: إني سألت أنبا شيشاي: «هل الهروب نافعٌ للراهبِ»؟ فجعل إصبعَه على فمهِ وقال: «إن حفظتَ نفسَك من هذا يا ابني، فهذا هو الهروبُ».

قال شيخٌ: إن أنبا بفنوتيوس قال لي: «إن جميعَ آبائنا – الذين كانوا قبلَنا – حفظوا قلوبَهم، إذن فإن كان أحدٌ من جيلنا الآن يحفظُ لسانَه من النميمةِ وجسدَه من الزنى، ويديه من السرقةِ، وبطنَه من الشره، فهو طوباوي، لأن الشره هو الذي يولِّد الزنى والسرقةَ وأشياءَ أخرى كثيرةً جداً».

وهو قال: «إن أنت اتّبعتَ المسكنةَ والضيقةَ والإمساك فإنك تحيا».

قال أنبا أبرآم: «إذا أمسك الإنسانُ بالضيقةِ فهو ينمو وينظر جميعَ قواتِ اللهِ وجميعَ حسناتِه».

قال أنبا بلا: «إن حفظنا الإيمانَ الصحيحَ، وحفظنا الجسدَ من الزنى واللسانَ من النميمةِ، فنحن بنعمةِ اللهِ مُفلحون حسب هذا الزمان».

للقديس برصنوفيوس: سؤال: «من أين تعرض لنا حركةُ الجسدِ»؟ الجواب: «حركةُ الجسدِ تكون من التهاونِ، لأن التهاونَ يخطفك وأنت لا تدري، لأنك تدين أخاك وتحكم عليه، فمن ههنا تُسلَّم».

سؤال: «أخبرني يا أبي إن كان ينبغي أن نخبرَ المشايخَ بكلِّ الأفكارِ النابعةِ من القلبِ، وهل ينبغي للمصلي أن يعلنَ صوتَه أم يصلي بعقلهِ»؟

الجواب: لا ينبغي للإنسانِ أن يسألَ الآباءَ *عن* الأفكارِ التي تنبعُ من القلبِ، لأنها كثيرةٌ جداً، لأن الإنسانَ إذا سمع كثيرين يفترون عليه فإنه لا يعتني بافترائهم ولا يهتمُ به، فأما إن انتصب له واحدٌ فقط، وافترى عليه وقاتله، فحينئذ يجدُ السبيلَ كي يستعدَ له أمامَ السلطانِ، كذلك الحال في الأفكارِ. أما من جهةِ قراءةِ المزامير والصلاةِ، فلا يجبُ أن تُقال بالعقلِ فقط، بل بالشفتين أيضاً، لأن النبيَ هكذا قال: «يا ربُّ افتح شفتيَّ ليخبرَ فمي بتسبحتِك»، كما يقول الرسولُ أيضاً: «ثمرةُ شفاهِ شاكرةٌ لاسمِه». ولا يجب أن يكونَ في الصلاةِ شيءٌ من الأفكارِ الأرضيةِ، كما ينبغي أن تكونَ مقرونةً بالدموعِ والاتضاع، لأن الآباءَ لم يقوِّموا شيئاً إلا بالتعبِ والاتضاعِ.

سؤال: «أخبرني يا أبتاه كيف يرصد الإنسانُ قلبَه، وكيف يقاتل تجاه الشيطان، وإن كان ينبغي له أن يَسُدَّ مدخلَ الكلامِ قدام فِكرِ الزنى، وإن هو دخل على العقلِ فماذا يعمل، وهل ينبغي أن يكونَ طعامي بوزنٍ»؟

الجواب: »يا ولدي، إذا حفظ الإنسانُ قلبَه فإنه يكون منتبهاً طاهراً، وإنما يعرض له القتالُ إذا تهاون هو أولاً، فإذا أبصرَ العدوُ تهاونَه عمل على قِتالِه، لأننا لسنا نقعُ إلا من تهاونِنا وكوننا لا نقاومهم، لأنهم يريدون منك المحادثةَ كي ما يشغلوكَ ولا يكفُّون، فتقدم إلى اللهِ من أجلهِم، وألقِ ضعفَك أمامَه وهو يصرفهم عنك ويُبطل قوَّتَهم. وأما من جهةِ شيطان الزنى فجيدٌ هو أن تَسُدَّ عليه ولا تدعه يدخلَ، لأنه إذا دخل نجَّسك وسجَّسك، لأنه يتخذ له مادةً منها وبها يتطاول عليك، فإن هو خطفك بغتةً ودخل فيك، لا تتوانَ حتى ولا وقتاً قصيراً، بل قم وجاهد وألقِ ذاتَك أمام اللهِ وقِرَّ بضعفِك واسأله أن يلقيه خارجاً عنك، أما من أجلِ الطعامِ ووزنه، فليكن ذلك بالتخفيف والتحفظ».

سؤال: «قل لي يا أبي رأيَك فيما لو كنا نُقِرُّ لأحدِ الإخوةِ ببعضِ القتالات ونلتمسَ منه صلاةً بخصوصِها»؟

الجواب: «جيدٌ أن نُقِرَّ لمن له قوةٌ لأن يسمعَ، ولا نُقِرّ لمن هو بعد شابٌ، وأما ابتغاء الصلاةِ، فجيدٌ أن نطلبَ من كلِّ واحدٍ».

سؤال: «إذا سَكَتَ الإنسانُ، فما هي الحالُ التي ينبغي أن يكونَ عليها في القلايةِ»؟

الجواب: «الجلوسُ في القلايةِ هو أن يتذكَّرَ الإنسانُ خطاياه، ويبكي وينوح من أجلِها، ويتحرز ألا يُسبى عقلُه، وإن سُبيَ فليجاهد أن يردَّه إليه».

سؤال: «علِّمني كيف أقطعُ هوايَ وأنا في القلايةِ، وكذلك إذا كنتُ بين الناسِ، وما هي مشيئةُ الجسدِ وما هي مشيئةُ الشيطانِ، وما هي مشيئةُ اللهِ»؟

الجواب: «أما قطعُ الهوى الذي يكون في القلايةِ، فذلك برفضِ كلِّ النياحِ الجسدي، أما مشيئةُ الجسدِ فهي أن تعملَ نياحَه دائماً في كلِّ الأمورِ، فإذا لم تعمل نياحَه، فاعلم أنك قطعتَ هواك وأنت جالسُ في القلايةِ. وأما قطعُ الهوى الذي بين الناسِ فذلك بأن تكونَ كالميتِ بينهم أو كالغريبِ عنهم. وأما مشيئةُ الله، فهي ألا يهلكَ أحدٌ من الناسِ، كما قال السيد، وأن لا يموتَ الخاطئ، كما قال النبي. وأما مشيئةُ الشيطانِ فهي أن يُزكِّيَ الصدِّيقُ نفسَه ويطمئنَ إليها، وعند ذلك يقعُ في الفخِ، كما أن مشيئةَ الشيطان كذلك في ألا يتوب الخاطئُ *عن* خطيئتهِ». واستطرد قائلاً: «إن أردنا أن ننجحَ بالكمالِ فلنقطع مشيئاتنا قليلاً قليلاً، لنبلغَ إلى عدمِ الأوجاعِ، وذلك بأن لا نتكلمَ فيما لا تدعو إليه الضرورةُ، وأن نرضى بجميعِ ما يحدثُ لنا كأنه حسب مشيئتهِ، وألا يكون لنا مَيلٌ إلى شيءٍ، فمن عدم الميلِ بالكليةِ يكون عدمُ الآلامِ بنعمةِ اللهِ».

سؤال: «إذا طلب مني إنسانٌ أن أصليَ عليه، أينبغي لي أن أصليَ عليه أم لا»؟

الجواب: «جيدٌ أن تصلي على كلِّ من يسألك، لأن الرسولَ يعقوب يقول: صلُّوا على بعضِكم بعضاً كي ما تُعافوا. وقد صلَّى أناسٌ على الرسلِ، على أن تفعلَ ذلك كمن هو غيرُ مستحقٍ ولا دالة له».

سؤال: «أخبرني يا أبي كيف يكون الفكرُ مأكلاً للسباعِ»؟

الجواب: «يصير الفكرُ مأكلاً للسباعِ إذا لم يسبق الإنسانُ إلى لومِ نفسِه، فإن هو تغافل، جَرَحَته بأنيابها وأظفارها، فحسنٌ أن يحتاجَ إلى الالتصاق بالتوبةِ، ويجب عليك ألا تزكي نفسَك، وألا تقول إنك شيءٌ، فتبرأ أوجاعُك، ولا تدن آخرين».

وقد حدث مرةً لأخٍ أن آذاه اللصوصُ، فجَبُنَ جداً، وبمعونةِ اللهِ خلص منهم، فأخبر الشيخَ *عن* انزعاجِه وسأله أن يصليَ عليه، فقال الشيخُ: «يا ولدي، إن اللهَ لا يتركنا إن لم نتباعد عنه نحن، لأنه يقول: لا أتركك، لا أهملك. ولكن قلةَ إيماننِا هي التي تجعلنا نَجْبُن ونخاف من اللصوصِ الذين حضروا إليك، حتى ولو كانوا أكثرَ من مركباتِ فرعون وجنودِه، وقد علمتَ أنهم بكلمةِ اللهِ وعزتهِ قد غرقوا في البحرِ، ألا تذكر المكتوبَ *عن* الذين جاءوا لأخذ أليشع كيف أصابهم العمى، والكتاب القائل: الربُّ يحفظك من كلِّ سوءٍ، الربُّ يحفظُ نفسَك، الربُّ يحفظُ دخولَك وخروجَك. وكيف ننسى القائل: إن عصفوراً لا يسقطُ على الأرضِ بدون إذنِ أبيكم السماوي، وإنكم أفضل من عصافير كثيرةٍ. والجُبن هو وليد قلة الإيمان، وهو منتهى قلة الرجاءِ، وهو يرخي القلبَ ويجتذب الناسَ من اللهِ إلى بلدةِ الهلاكِ. فلنفر منه يا ولدي، ولنُنَبِّه يسوعَ ربَّنا النائمَ فينا قائلين: يا عظيمُنا خلِّصنا، وهو ينتهر الريحَ ويُسكِّن الأمواجَ. لنترك الآن القصبةَ المرضوضةَ ونلتمس عصا الصليبِ التي شقَّت البحرَ وأغرقت فرعون الفعلي، ونتكل ملقين أنفسَنا على الذي صُلب من أجلِنا، لأنه يعرفُ كيف يرعانا نحن غنمَه ويطرد عنا الذئابَ الرديئةَ. يا ولدي، إني لمتعجبٌ منك كيف تفزع من العبيدِ الوقوفِ خارجاً، ولا تفكر في السادةِ الذين هم من داخل، لأن اللصوصَ المحسوسين هم عبيدُ الشياطين اللصوصِ الفعليين، فينبغي لك أن تعرفَ بالنعمةِ أن اللصوصَ أتوْك ولكن المسيحَ لم يتركك، فأسرع أنت في طلبهِ، واسأله أن يعينك لأنه مكتوبٌ: الربُّ قريبٌ من الذين يدعونه، والذين يرغبون إليه بالاستقامةِ، وهو يصنعُ مشيئةَ خائفيه ويسمع طلباتهم ويخلصهم. فاقترن بسيدِك ملتصقاً به وهو يطردُ عنك كلَّ الأردياء، ويُبطِلُ قوَّتَهم».

وحدث أيضاً أن هذا الأخَ حَزِنَ، فسأل الشيخَ بأن يصلي عليه، فأجابه قائلاً: «يا ولدي، إن الربَّ قد صبر إلى الصلبِ والموتِ، أما تفرح أنت بالأحزانِ؟ لأنه بضيقاتٍ كثيرةٍ ينبغي لنا أن ندخلَ ملكوتَ السموات، فلا تطلب يا ولدي النياح، إن لم يعطِك إياه الربُّ، لأن كلَّ نياحٍ جسدي هو مكروه عندَ اللهِ، والربُّ قال: في العالمِ يكون لكم ضيقٌ، ولكن تقووا، أنا قد غلبتُ العالمَ، والربُّ يعينُك وإياي آمين».

سؤال: «أخبرني يا أبي كيف أفتقدُ الأخَ»؟

الجواب: «افتقادُ الأخِ جيدٌ، والكلامُ البطَّالُ رديءٌ، وهذا الأمرُ يأتي بك إلى التجربةِ، فافتقد إذن أخاك، وتحفَّظ من الكلامِ البطَّالِ، وليكن حديثُكما في أخبارِ الآباءِ السالفين، وفيما كانوا يعملونه. وتقول له: كيف أنت؟ وكيف حالك يا أخي ويا أبي؟ ولا تلتمس منه سوى كلامِ الحياةِ فقط. وقل له: صلِّ عليَّ، فإن لي خطايا كثيرةً، وما شاكل ذلك، واعمل للحين مطانيةً وانصرف من عندهِ بسلامٍ».

سؤال: «أسألك يا أبي أن تبينَ لي ما هي المشيئةُ الجيدةُ، وما هي المشيئةُ الرديئةُ»؟

الجواب: «قلتُ لك إن كلَّ نياحٍ جسدي مرذولٌ عند إلهنِا، لأنه قال إن الطريقَ المؤديةَ إلى الحياةِ حزينةٌ وضيقةٌ، فمن يختارها لنفسِه فهي المشيئةُ الجيدةُ، ومن أرادها فإنه يُلقي بنفسِه في كلِّ أمرٍ حزينٍ بهواه، وبقدر استطاعته. اسمع ما قاله الرسولُ: إني أُضْمِرُ (أي أقمعُ) جسدي واستعبده. فافهم أن الجسدَ لا يريد ذلك، بل بمشيئتِه كان يَقْسِرُه، فالذي يريد الخلاصَ يجب أن تكونَ مشيئتُه هكذا، ومن كان كذلك، فكلُّ أمورِه يختلط فيها الحزنُ. لا تستعمل فراشاً ليناً، وتذكَّر أن كثيرين ينامون على الأرضِ وبين الشوكِ، وإن صادفتَ طعاماً لذيذاً فاتركه، وكُلْ من الدون، كي ما يحرك على جسمِك حزناً، واذكر الذين لا يذوقون خبزاً البتة، واذكر كذلك الألمَ الذي قَبله سيدُك من أجلِك، وأعطِ لنفسِك الويلَ. هذه هي المشيئةُ الجيدةُ، أما المشيئةُ الرديئةُ فهي نياحُ الجسدِ في كلِّ ما يطلبه منك، ولا سيما إذا اتفق لك طعامٌ غيرُ جيدٍ، وقلتَ: لا آكل، فهذه هي المشيئةُ الرديئة، فاقطعها عنك وأنت تخلص».

سؤال: «أخبرني يا أبتاه ماذا أعملُ، لأن الأفكارَ قد اضطربت فيَّ جداً»؟

الجواب: «يا ولدي، إن كان الإنسانُ بطَّالاً، فإنه يتفرغ لقبولِ الأفكار التي تأتيه، وإذا كان له عملٌ يعمله، فلا يتفرغ لقبولها، قم وقت السحرِ وأمسك الطاحونَ واطحن قمحَكَ، فتعمل منه خبزاً لغذائِك، وذلك قبل أن يسبقَك العدو ويجعل عليها رملاً، وأسرع فاكتب لوحَك، واحفظ الوجه الآخر، لأن ربنا يقول للرسلِ، أنتم ملحُ الأرض. فالأرضُ يا ابني هي جسدُك، فكن أنت ملحاً تملِّحه، وجفف (نماسيه) ودودَه، أعني أفكارَك الرديئةَ».

من قولِ القديس سمعان العمودي: «مثلُ إنسانٍ يتكلمُ *عن* غنىً ليس له، ويحسبُ مالَ قومٍ آخرين، وهو نفسه ليس له شيءٌ، بل تجده عرياناً معوزاً فقيراً، كذلك الذي لم يقتنِ لنفسِه شيئاً من غنى المسيح، وهو مرافقٌ لأناسٍ قديسين، فتجده عرياناً مِن مشاركةِ الروح، لا يربح شيئاً من غنى القديسين، لأنه مشاركٌ لهم بالسكنى، وليس بمشاركٍ لهم في الفضيلةِ».

للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم *عن* الكلمةِ المكتوبةِ: أصلِّي بروحي وأصلِّي بضميري، وأرتِّل بروحي وأرتِّل بضميري: «يريد الرسولُ ألا يكونَ الإنسانُ مصلِّياً بلسانِه فقط تاركاً عقلَه يتوه في شتى الأمورِ، فيصيرَ بلا ثمرٍ، بل ليكن جهادٌ واحدُ لاثنيهما، اللسانُ ينطقُ بكلامِ الصلاةِ، والعقلُ يميزُ المعنى الخفي غير المنظور، والفكرُ يتبعُ يسوعَ إلى فوق، مثل النَفَسِ الصاعدِ مع الكلامِ، فيكون مثلَ إنسانٍ يشتكي إلى الملكِ ووجههُ ناظرٌ إليه ولسانُه يتكلم بغير انشغالٍ».

قال شيخٌ: «إن الله يطيل روحَه على خطيةِ العالمِ، ولا يطيل روحَه على خطية البريةِ».

قال الأب نستاريون: «يجب على الراهبِ أن يحاسبَ ذاتَه كلَّ مساءٍ وكلَّ صباحٍ، ماذا صنعنا مما يشاءُ الله، وماذا عملنا مما لا يشاءُ الله، لأنه هكذا عاش الأب أرسانيوس وهكذا نفتقدُ ذواتَنا كلَّ أيامِ حياتِنا. احرص كلَّ يومٍ على أن تقفَ قدامَ اللهِ بلا خطيةٍ، وهكذا صلِّ لله كأنك مشاهدٌ له، لأنه بالحقيقةِ حاضرٌ. لا تحسِّن لذاتِك أن تدينَ أحداً، لأن الدينونةَ، الكذبَ، اللعنَ، الشرَ، الشتمَ، الضحكَ، كلَّ هذه غريبةٌ *عن* الراهبِ، وأما الذي يُكرَّم أكثر مما يستحق فإنه يخسرُ كثيراً».

وسأله أخٌ قائلاً: «إن وجدتُ وقتاً ما، وأكلت ثلاثَ خبزاتٍ، فهل هذا كثيرٌ»؟ فقال له: «هل أنت في البيدر يا أخي»؟ قال له أيضاً: «وإن أنا شربتُ ثلاثةَ أقداحِ خمرٍ، فهل هذا كثيرٌ»؟ أجابه وقال: «إن لم يكن هناك شيطانٌ فإنها ليست كثيرةً، أما إن كان، فهي كثيرةٌ، لأن الخمرَ مضرٌ جداً للرهبانِ لا سيما الشباب فيهم».

وقال أيضاً: «إن اللصَّ كان على الصليبِ وبكلمةٍ واحدةٍ تزكَّى، ويوداس كان من جملةِ الرسلِ، وفي ليلةٍ واحدةٍ ضيَّع كلَّ شيءٍ، من أجل ذلك، لا يفتخر أحدٌ من صانعي الحسناتِ، لأن كلَّ الذين وثقوا بذواتِهم سقطوا».

قال القديس اكليميكوس: «من يستطيع أن يُميت نفسَه من كلِّ شيءٍ، فذاك يستطيع أن يتفرَّغ لنفسِه بذكرِ الموت، ومن يحب مخالطةَ الناسِ فلن يستطيعَ أن يتفرَّغ لنفسِه، وهو عاهةٌ لنفسِه».

وقال أيضاً: «لا يستطيع إنسانٌ أن يجتازَ يوماً كما ينبغي، إن لم يحسبه آخِرَ يومٍ من حياتِه في الدنيا».

سأل أخٌ الأب روفس: «ما هو السكوت»؟ فأجابه الشيخُ قائلاً: «هو الجلوسُ في القلايةِ بمعرفةٍ ومخافةِ اللهِ، والامتناعُ من ذِكرِ كلِّ شرٍّ. والمداومةُ على حفظِ ذلك يلدُ التواضعَ، ويحفظُ الرهبانَ من العدوِ».

وعند نياحته اجتمع إليه تلاميذُه قائلين: «كيف يجب أن نتدبَّرَ من بعدِك»؟ فأجابهم الشيخُ: «لستُ أعلمُ أني قلتُ لأحدٍ منكم قط أن يصنعَ شيئاً، قبل أن أُصلِحَ الفكرَ أولاً، ولم أسخط إذا هو لم يصنع بحسبِ ما قلتُه له، وهكذا قضينا كلَّ زماننا بهدوءٍ».



المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...اتضاع+بستان+الرهبان&cd=21&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

الجزء الاخير 

من الملف

جزء شيق جدا 

عن 

قصص المتضعين 

فتابعوا 

لو احببتم


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*


قصة جميلة لمن يحب ومن لا يحب *الاتضاع*
​جلس الاب الراهب يتحدث مع احد الشيوخ فى الدير وقال له كلمنى يا ابى *عن* حياة *الاتضاع* 
فتنهد الاب الشيخ





وقال ساحكى لك *عن* سر عشته بنفسى
حدث فى يوم ان هاجت عليا افكار البر الذاتى والكبرياءفقمت مسرعا وصرخت الى الله حتى ينقذنى ويرفع من هذة الافكار وبينما كنت اصلى وقعت فى غيبةووجدت امامى شيخا وقورا بدت عليه علامات القداسة فارتجفت منه ولكنه نظر الى فى ابتسامة رقيقة وقال السلام لك يا ابنى لا تخف قم وتشدد انما اتيت لأريك كم ينبغى ان تتضع فقمت وسرت خلفه وادخلنى الى كنيسة الدير وكان وقت تسبحة نصف الليل فأشار بيده الى احد الرهبان وقال لى هل تعرف هذا الاب الراهب فقلت له نعم انه ابونا اغسطينوس فقال لى انظر اليه وتامله فقلت له نعم يا سيدى هو دائما يجلس كمحتقر فى هذا الركندون ان يفتح فاه بكلمة حتى تنتهى التسبحة ويبدا القداس فقال لى ان هذا القلب المتضع الصامت تخرج منه نبضات حب الى الله اقوى بكثير ممن ترتفع اصواتهم بالتسابيح ثم اخذنى وقال لى سأريك منظرا اخر لشخص علمانى وبينما نحن وقوف داخل الكنيسة دخل رجل مسن جدا زاد عمره *عن* الثمانين عاما وكان يسير ببط متكى على احد اولاده وما ان اقترب من الهيكل حتى انحنى على الارض واحنى ظهره بجهد كبير ووجدته يقبل بفمه عتبة الهيكل ووقف ثم تحرك الى مكانه فى الكنيسة فقال لى الاب القديس هل تعلم ان المطانية التى عملها هذا العجوز اكثر بكثير فى عينى الرب من مائة مطانية يفعلها شاب مثلك ولكن لا تحزن بل تشدد واتضع كثيرا حتى تخلص فالاتضاع خلص كثيرين بلا تعب وتعب الانسان بلا اتضاع يذهب باطلا كن متضعا ليحرسك الرب ويقويك فانه يقول انه ينظر الى المتواضيعين كن وديعا ليحكمك الرب ويملاك معرفة وفهما لانه مكتوب انه يهدى الودعاءبالحكم ويعلم المتواضيعين طرقه وحينئذ يثبتك امامه ويهيى لك السلامة فى جميع سبلك باب الرحمة هو *الاتضاع* ومنه دخل اباؤنا الملكوت بغنيمة كبيرة فأقتنى الاتضاعفانه يكسر جميع فخاخ العدو
ومادمت تنظر غيرك فلن ترى نفسك 
مار افرام السريانى





المصدر: 


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:BjDhQRWwXp8J:www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php%3F12170-%D9%82%D8%B5%D8%A9-%D8%AC%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%84%D8%A9-%D9%84%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%8A%D8%AD%D8%A8-%D9%88%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%84%D8%A7-%D9%8A%D8%AD%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%B9+%D9%82%D8%B5%D8%B5+%D8%B9%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%B9&cd=2&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

صداقة  متضعة وجميلة بين قديسين معاصرين 
vيروي لنا أبونا الحبيب القمص جوارجيوس قلته عن صداقة عجيبة ربطت بين ثلاثة قديسين معاصرين هم 
قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس رجل الصلاة والتسبيح صاحب المواهب و المعجزات، والقمص ميخائيل إبراهيم أب اعتراف البطاركة، والقمص بيشوي كامل مؤسس مدرسة الغيرة الروحية التي غايتها خلاص النفوس بفكر إنجيلي كنسي حيّ. 
vاشترك الثلاثة في سمة الحب الفعّال العملي المرتبط بروح *الاتضاع* الحقيقي. كما اتسموا بالفكر 
الكنسي الحيّ، والغيرة على خلاص النفس، والجهاد في حياة الصلاة، مع العطاء بلا حدود وبذل النفس من أجل السيد المسيح. 
اشترك الثلاثة في التزامهم بالجهاد بلا توقف حتى في فترات المرض، وخاصة وهم على فراش الموت. 
فيما يلي بعض القصص التى تكشف عن صداقتهم مع اتضاعهم العجيب: 
vجاء أحد الآباء الكهنة من الصعيد لمقابلة قداسة البابا كيرلس ونوال بركته، وكان القمص ميخائيل إبراهيم متواجدًا معه. فلما سأل الكاهن بركة أبينا البطريرك أجاب بكل اتضاع: "أباركك وأبونا ميخائيل موجود؟! خذ البركة من أبونا ميخائيل!" 
صـداقة روحية مع اتضاع عجيب! البابا لا يود أن يُبارك في حضرة كاهن قديس!! 
كان قداسة البابا إذا ما التقى بأحد الكهنة زملاء أبينا القمص ميخائيل إبراهيم يقول له: "يا بختك أنت بتصلي مع البركة كلها!" 
ويروي أبونا جوارجيوس ما حدث معه قبل سيامته كاهنًا. 
في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 9 مارس 1971 علمت وأنا في عملي بانتقال قداسة البابا كيرلس. حزنت ودخلت إلى الكاتدرائية المرقسية، وهناك أخذت بركة مشاهدة جثمانه الطاهر. ثم ذهبت إلى كنيسة مارمرقس بشبرا لخدمة إخوة المسيح المحتاجين في ذلك اليوم. وبينما أنا جالس بمفردي في حجرة الخدمة أفكر في هذا الحدث المحزن، والضيق والحزن يملآن نفسي، لأن أبانا ميخائيل إبراهيم أيضًا كان قد داهمته ذبحة قلبية منذ بضعة أيام، ونظرًا لكثرة أبنائه الروحيين منع الأطباء الزيارة إليه مهما كان السبب، ووضعوا إعلانًا على باب بيته يفيد بهذا المعنى، وإذا بحفيد أبينا ميخائيل يطرق باب حجرة الخدمة وينقل إليّ رسالة من أبينا بأنه يريد مقابلتي في أمرٍ هام. 
ذهبت إلى بيته القريب من الكنيسة بسرعة، وعندما فتحت ابنته الباب طلبت منى في همس ألا أخبر أبانا بانتقال البابا كيرلس، حتى لا تتأثر صحته بهذا الخبر المؤلم، نظرًا لوجود علاقة محبة قوية بينهما. 
دخلت حجرة نومه، وكان يتكلم معي بوداعته المعهودة عن أخبار خدمة اخوة الرب المحتاجين خاصة الطلبة، وطمأنته أن الـرب يرسل إليهم كل احتياجاتهم بلا انقطاع. ثم طلب مني أن أفتح الدولاب، وأخرج منه مظروفًا به كمية من النقود، وهى تبرعات للطلبة المحتاجين قدمها بعض أبناء أبينا لهذا الغرض، وكانت أسماؤهم مكتوبة على المظروف. 
وبعد أن كتبت إيصالات بأسماء المتبرعين ووضعتها في الظرف وسلمته لأبينا أردت أن أستأذنه بالانصراف بعد أن أخذت بركته. لكنه طلب مني البقاء معه بعض الوقت للتحدث معي. 
جلست وتحدث معي عن بعض أمور الخدمة بالكنيسة، ثم فاجأني بهذه العبارة: "انت عرفت إن قداسة البابا كيرلس وصـل إلى السماء؟!" 
ذُهلت من كلماته، وسألته عمن قال له هذا الخبر؟ وكررت السؤال، لكنه رفض أن يُفصح كيف علم بهذا الخبر. لكنني تأكدت أنه قد شاهد رؤيا معينة رفض أن يخبرني عنها، لأن الحادث لم يمضِ عليه أكثر من أربـع ساعات. ومما زاد من حيرتي أنه أضاف قائلاً: "يا بخته عقبالنا لما نوصل". قال هذا ووجهه مشرق بفرحٍ عجيبٍ. 
عندما قلت له وأنا مرتبك: "ربنا يطول لنا في عمرك، إحنا محتاجين لك، والكنيسة محتاجة لخدمتك، ربنا لا يسمح بهذا"، كانت إجابته عجيبة أيضًا، وممتلئة بالإيمان والرجاء. 
قال لي: "ما دام يوجد زيت ننير، ولما ينتهي الزيت نذهب إليه، فاهم يا سيدي!" 
بعد أن جلست معه بعض الوقت طلب مني وأنا علماني أن أقف وأصلي، فاعتذرت أولاً، وعندما أصرّ صليت وأخذت بركته ودعواته، وانصرفت وأنا مستريح القلب، داعيًا له بطول العمر. 
vيروي لنا أبونا جوارجيوس عن علاقة أبونا بيشوي كامل بأبينا ميخائيل إبراهيم، فيقول إنه في يوم انتقال 
أبونا ميخائيل بقي جثمانه يومين بالكنيسة، وبقي أبونا بيشوي كامل بجواره طول الوقت يصلي المزامير ويرتل تسبحة نصف الليل ويرفع القداسات يومين. 
لقد علمت مقدار علاقة الحب بينهما من نظرات الوداع، وكأنه يقول له في صمت: "سنتقابل قريبًا في حضرة السيد الرب". فلم تمضِ سوى أربع سنوات حتى سافر أبونا بيشوي إلى الفردوس ليلتقي بمن سبقوه من الأبرار والقديسين. 
وكان أبونا ميخائيل إبراهيم قد اعتاد أن يقضي شهر مايو من كل سنة في بيت الأصدقاء بجوار كنيسة مارمينا بالمندرة، وكان أبونا بيشوي يحرص أن يأخذني معه في كل مرة نلتقي معه ليلاً نعترف لديه ونجلس معه نطلب مشورته في المشاكل الكنسية والرعوية! 
قُبيْل سفري إلى استراليا عام 1975 سافرنا معًا إلى أبينا ميخائيل إبراهيم، وبعدما اعترفنا لآخر مرة لديه أصر أن نقرأ له التحليل ولم نحتمل ذلك، فأمسك بيد أبينا بيشوي ووضعها على رأسه، وأمره أن يقرأ له التحليل!" 
vوالعجيب أن الثلاثة عبروا من هذا العـالم في شهر مارس، وبين كل منهم والآخر أربع سنوات، إذ 
تنيح البابا كيرلس في 9 مارس 1971، والقمص ميخائيل في 26 مارس 1975، والقمص بيشوي في 21 مارس 1979. 
​



المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...id=2565+قصص+الاتضاع&cd=20&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

*ذات يوم أثار الشيطان زوبعة داخل أسرة يرعاها أبونا بيشوى .. فهاج الزوج وثار فما كان من الزوجة إلا أن طلبت من أبنها أن يسرع إلى الكنيسة ليحضر أبونا بيشوى ...
وجاء الأب المحب فوراً .. وإذ بالشيطان يثير الزوج أكثر فيقول:
أنتم عايزين تضغطوا على عن طريق أبونا .. طيب أنا نازل ومش راجع البيت تانى .. قال هذا ونزل .. ولكن أبونا بيشوى نزل وراءه فقال الزوج: أبونا متتعبش نفسك . أنا مش راجع تانى .. فقال له أبونا : أنا مقدرش أسيبك وحدك وأنت تعبان كده.. فأسرع الزوج
فى خطواته حتى يختفى عن أعين أبونا .. ولكنه فوجئ بأبونا يسرع وراءه بنفس سرعته .. فوقف الزوج وعاتب أبونا قائلاً : 
" الناس عرفاك يا أبونا " حيث أراد أن يحفظ لأبونا كرامته ...
ولكن أمام هذا الحب الأبوى أراد الزوج أن يضع حداً لوجود أبونا 
معه فهداه تفكيره إلى طريقة ظنها ستخلصه من حصار الحب 
الذى فرضه عليه أبونا .. لقد جلس الزوج على رصيف الشارع وهو يقول لأبونا" طي! ب آدى قعدة . لما أشوف بقى هتعمل أيه؟" وببساطة شديدة وبلا تردد جلس أبونا بيشوى بجواره على الرصيف أمام جميع المارة وهو يقول له "طيب وأيه يعنى آدى قعدة كمان جنبك " ّهل الزوج وقال " أبونا كل الناس شيفاك" "كرامتك يا أبونا " فأجاب الأب القديس :
" وأيه يعنى مش المسيح نزل لغاية رجلين تلاميذه 
وغسلهم مش عايزنى أنا أقعد جنب أبنه وهو تعبان " 
وإحترق الشيطان أمام هذا الأتضاع المذهل لقد ذابت نفس 
الزوج فى داخله وإستسلم فى هدوء وإنهمرت دموعه من عينيه 
فى غزارة وهو يقول لأبونا " عاوزنى أعمل أيه يا أبونا" فقال له نرجع البيت تانى فرجع الزوج وكانت هذة آخر زوبعة لهذة الأسرة لأجل كاهن تعلم كيف ينزل الى الرجلين فى أتضاع حقيقى مما رفعه عالياً فى أعين الله والناس. 

**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

سمع أبونا بيشوى كامل عن أب يمنع اولاده من الذهاب لمدارس الاحد 
فأخذ العنوان وقصد ذلك المنزل و ما ان دخل حتى قابله رب الأسرة بجفاء شديد و أخذ ينهال ذلك الرجل على أبونا بيشوى بكلمات جارحة الا أن أبونا دخل فى الكلام عن المسيح والخلاص.

وطلب الرجل من أبونا أن يشرب معه خمر ك! شرط لسماع كلام أبونا فألهمه الروح بالطاعة ولكنه قال له" احنا اتعمنا نصلى قبل ما نأكل أو نشرب " فقال له هذا الرجل " تصلى فى حجرة الشرب ؟" فقال له أبونا بيشوى " هات زجاجات الخمر كلها تحضر الصلاة عشان نشرب بعد الصلاة " و صلى أبونا صلاة عميقة جدا وبعدها رشم الصليب وقال للرجل " افتح و اشرب و اسقينى " ففتح الرجل الزجاجةالأولى وصب منها شوية فى كوب فلاحظ رائحة غريبة و عندما قربها من فمه صرخ بصوت عالى "ايه ده جاز جاز مش ممكن مش معقول !! " فقال له أبونا" افتح زجاجة تانية " .. وهكذا الى بقية الزجاجات فقد تحول الخمر الى جاز. وهنا سقط ذلك الرجل عند قدمى أبونا بيشوى قائلا له " لا تتركنى أهلك ..خذنى للمسيح بتاعك."
فلو كان أبونا رفض الصلاة داخل حجرة الخمر أو لو كان أبونا قاطعه كيف يشرب معه خمر ولكن ابونا بحكمته و قوة ايمانه فى الذى حول الماء الى خمر, صلى و بالمسيح تحول الخمر الى جاز. ليحول هذا الرجل الى رجل اللــه ويكسب نفسا للمسيح. 

**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حدثت هذه القصة عام 1960 في السنة الأولى لسيامة أبينا الحبيب المتنيح القمص بيشوى كامل ... وكانت كنيسة مار جرجس باسبورتنج ما تزال تحت الإنشاء .
**كانت مكتبة البيع عبارة عن كشك خشبي صغير بجوار سور الكنيسة وتحوى! بعض الكتب والأيقونات والحل التي تحمل صور القديسين والسلاسل والصلبان .

فظن بعض الناس أن هذه الحلي من معادن ثمينة كالفضة والذهب ... 

فتسللوا إلى الكنيسة ذات يوم ودخلوا المكتبة وفتحوا الأدراج ووضعوا كل ما تحويه من نقود وحلى صغيرة وسلاسل في صرة وهربوا بها .....

وفى اليوم التالي أكتشف خدام المكتبة السرقة فهرعوا إلى أبونا بيشوى قبل القداس وأخبروه بالحادث وعرضوا عليه جملة المعروضات وأسعارها .. واستأذنوا منه أن يبلغوا الشرطة .... 

فرد عليهم أبونا بيشوى بثقة : 

اتركوني فسوف ابلغ بوليس النجدة ..

( وكان يقصد بذلك مار جرجس شفيع الكنيسة ).

وبدأ أبونا يصلى القداس وطلب من الله بصلوات مار جرجس أن يتدخل في هذا الموضوع .. 

وبعد القداس مباشرة جاء شرطي يريد أحدا من المسئولين بالكنيسة ليتعرف على المسروقات في قسم البوليس !

أما حقيقة ما حدث أن اللصوص بعدما أخذوا المسروقات ذهبوا بها إلى كافيتريا ، وجلسوا يقتسمونها فيما بينهم فلاحظ أحد المخبرين السريين ذلك فقبض عليهم .... واعترفوا بكل شيء. 

فذهب خدام المكتبة لأبونا بيشوى يبشروه بالخبر فأجابهم بثقة

" مش قلت لكم هبلغ مار جرجس بوليس النجدة "

**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

**جاءت سيدة إلى أبونا بيشوى تشتكى ابنها الذي لا يريد أن يحلق شعر رأسه ويتركه كما انه لا يريد أن يحلق ذقنه وتركها تطول ، وشكله مش عاجب والدته فذهب إليهم أبونا في المنزل وأخذ الولد فى حضنه وقال لها ( ماله ما شكله حلو أهوه ! – ده باين عليه هيطلع أبونا أنا فرحان به خالص ده ولد ممتاز ) ودعاه أبونا للتناول وناوله وكسبه. 

وبعد فترة جاء ذلك الشاب ولم يعرفه ابونا إذ أن شكله كان قد تغير فقد حلق شعره وحلق لحيته وعرف ابونا بنفسه وقال له

( لو لم تأخذني بمحبتك ما كنتش حلقت أبدا وأنا بأعاندهم من زمان لأنهم بيهاجمونى ولكن اللي قدسك عملته معايا أخجلني من نفسي وقررت أن احلق وافرح قلبك .. )

كان ابونا دائما يحرص على كسب الشخص بأي طريقة ولا يتسرع في فقد أي إنسان

**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
**اتجه أبونا بسيارته ذات مرة - أثناء خدمته بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – إلى محطة بنزين ، فتقابل مع أحد الشباب (الهيبز) وكان هذا الشاب يعمل في هذه المحطة .. 

فقال لأبونا بيشوى أريد أن أقول لك شيئا ، فرد عليه أبونا بالموافقة 

فقال له الشاب : يا بختك أنت قديس وأنا خاطىء 

You are a saint , but I'm a sinner

**. يا بختك .. قالها الشاب بتأثر شديد .. فخفف أبونا 

بيشوى من تأثره وقال له بمنتهى البساطة والهدوء : أنا كمان خاطىء I'm a sinner too** 

فرد عليه وقال : لا أنت قديس 

فقال له : الفرق بين القديس والخاطىء بسيط جدا ، الاثنين يمكن يكونوا بيعملوا خطية ، ولكن القديس بيندم ويتوب عن خطيته ، ويرجع تانى لحضن ربنا ، ولكن الخاطىء بيحب الخطية وبيستمر في شره بعيد عن الله
وما أن سمع الشاب هذه الكلمات حتى انفرجت ملامح وجهة العابسة ، فقد وجد ضالته المنشودة .. 
J: وجدتها .. وجدتها I got it** . 

لقد كانت قيمة الإنسان عن أبونا بيشوى غالية جدا . جدا.. ولذلك كان صيادا أمينا يبحث عن كل نفس حتى يقدمها ليسوع هدية غالية ، مهما كانت المتاعب التي يلاقيها .

ومن فيض محبته كان الجميع يجدون فيه بريق الأمل الذي يبدد ظلمات خطاياهم ..

وطوال فترة خدمته في المهجر كان كل هم أبونا بيشوى أن يصل بالمسيح وبطقوس الكنيسة المقدسة إلى كل نفس عطشانة للمسيح ، ولذلك من أول يوم وصل فيه أبونا بيشوى إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لم يغير شيئا من طقوس الكنيسة لم يختصرها لا في عددها ، ولا في! وقتها ، وعلى الرغم من انه كان شيئا جديدا بالنسبة للشعب هناك ( هرات كيهك مثلا ) إلا أن الجميع أقبلوا متعطشين لحضور الصلوات والتسابيح. 

**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

**روى لنا ابونا الحبيب القمص بيشوى القصة التالية:
جاء اليه طالب بالابتدائى يعترف وفى حديثه معه قال له: فى هذا الاسبوع طلب منى مدرس اللغه العربيه جملة عربية معينه فاخترت ايه من الانجيل. ولما قلتها ادرك المدرس انها من الانجيل فقال :"الجملة خطأ"
قلت : الجملة صحيحة!
المدرس : انا المدرس بأقولك الجملة خطأ !
الطالب : لا هى صحيحه لأن الانجيل لا يخطئ
غضب المدرس وسحب كراسة الاملاء وعوض ان كانت الدرجه النهائية 10 على 10 شطب 10 ووضع رقم 6 وهو فى شدة الغضب
عندئذ سألت الطالب : ماذا فعلت ؟ هل اشتكيت للناظر؟
اجاب الطالب : لا
سألته : ألم تقل لبابا لكى يكلم الناظر؟
اجاب الطالب : لا يا ابونا اربع درجات من اجل المسيح هذه =C*


*_________________
يا رب لست أعلم ما تحمله الأيام لى و لكن يكفينى شيئا واحدا..... ثقتى أنك معى تعتنى بى و تحارب عنى*






المصدر 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:98CFBBkZLh8J:tmave.mam9.com/montada-f25/topic-t985.htm+%D9%82%D8%B5%D8%B5+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%B9&cd=53&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الاتضاع (ملف واجب الاقتناء )*

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى ان يكون الموضوع

 سبب بركة واستفادة 

لكل من يقراءة 

صلواتكم 
اختكم : asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

روعه روعه روعه شكرا
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------

